# Official 'Trade Only' Thread (no for sale items allowed)



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

*WTT: NEW Breezer Lightning 19" frm UPDATE: Pics*

Ok, got the green light, so here we go:

I have a NOS 19" Breezer Lightning frm. Still bubble wrapped, never built, etc...

Will post pics asap.

Now.

I ride 15-16.5" frames, so this thing is nice eye candy, but I want something I can ride.

Anybody wanna offer up a trade? I'm open to suggestions... I just want to find a good home for this. (Not necessarily looking for VRC product myself for the Lightning).


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice. A little big for me. Fork too?


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

What year is it and will it come with the rigid fork? Also could you tell me the TT length?

Thx


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

No fork included... Will post pics and all frm measurements tomorrow, as I'm home sick and frame is at work...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes I know the Gods of MTBr need to get their money but we are more than honorable around here so I'm sure for every transaction made the seller and/or the buyer can send the $2 fee to tame the MTB vault. 

Basically I think at least in this forum we are interested in a bunch of strange , obscure parts that most people don't even know about so the typical wanted adds cast a net that is to wide but not to focus..

So what do you guys (and also Eric as a moderator) think about this..

Each person makes a list of the parts he desire so the rest of the community can read and hopefully we can share some treasures in between each other...

Just a Suggestion, if is dummy or silly I'm sorry about it, but to me at least just make sense...


Well i put this for debate and consideration of the whole community.


Ricardo


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nitto dirt drop stem! 100mm extension...short quill. 

psst. an ibis mojo in medium... i trade for my small.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Need early Ritchey Seatpost (Nitto), 26.8mm


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

colker1 said:


> nitto dirt drop stem! 100mm extension...short quill.


That I do not have.



> psst. an ibis mojo in medium... i trade for my small.


Man I saw one on Sf craigslist last week, but for the life of me I was not able to remenber who want it (I do remenber seing your signature, but I did not find it)

I guess this is prove this is a good idea.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

1-1/8" DA 8spd front derailleur

26.8 black seat post wth some setback

1 bontrager factory singlespeed


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Well I have kind of a Long list.

*JP-morgen stems (1994-1998), specially the later models with the JP letters carved on the top ..(yes, yes I'm collecting the money for one all ready)

* Lawilll fork, (1991-1992) specially the early ones made by Kosman's in san francisco out of cro-molly in 1' or 1 1/8'Thread or Threadless (very uncommun i know)

*IRD Antidive forks (1995) and any other none telescopic or conventional suspension fork like Leading Axle, basculating hozack type forks.

*bontrager, tange, syncros, whatever swithblade fork. (Yeah I know dream on)

*DKG brake boosters (199?) in any color, even just the little "Star" adaptors since I have a few "U" already.

*Strange brakes, the more linkages the better, just because I like the Funk.

*Old and odd Canadian made frames like "Off road toads", Funk, and alike.in size 19' to 20'

*8 speed high quality cassetes (I have 19 bikes, 3 are single speeds, 3 are 9 speeds, because I need to (Tandems, cross bike), the rest are all 8 speeds, because I think is the best compromise.

*180mm cranks of any era..

*Tall TALL stems Quill and aheadset in 1' 1/8" (no need to be Vintage) to run drop bars on my MTB's.

*Fasteners, cams (Yes cannondale force 40) linkages, strange and odd small parts to make prototypes and new stuff out of them.

Not exaclly VRC.

*Broken damage Linkages and rear ends of full suspension bikes to experiments with them and use them to make other funky stuff

*pivots, bearing, bushing, spacers for the same reasons.

Ps: I will update when I think about other stuff.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

patineto said:


> That I do not have.
> 
> Man I saw one on Sf craigslist last week, but for the life of me I was not able to remenber who want it (I do remenber seing your signature, but I did not find it)
> 
> I guess this is prove this is a good idea.


if you see something.. PM me.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

hollister said:


> 1-1/8" DA 8spd front derailleur


I have about four Old school XT's in 28,6mm (from brand new to used) and I think also a XTR and maybe a Ultegra but no duraAce[/QUOTE]

This is Fun


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

patineto said:


> Not exaclly VRC.
> 
> *Broken damage Linkages and rear ends of full suspension bikes to experiments with them and use them to make other funky stuff
> 
> .


see now i knew i was saving the back ends for a reason


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's my list. Save for the Newsboy at the end nothing to hard.

Early 90's GT High-Rise ATB Stem.

Moots Ti Riser Bars.

Paul's (all silver) canti levers.

Ringle Ti Cam skewers (silver) and seat post.

Paul's WORD hubs (black) or built-up all black wheelset.

Spinergy REV skewers

NukeProof Atom Skewers.

Boone cogs.

Rear Roller Cam Brake. I need something different but cool for a cruiser project.

Merlin Gen 1 Newsboy Frameset.

Thanks, Neil


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*if the price were right*

i wouldn't mind an XTR/952 crankset in new/near-new condition (w/ the 46t, not 48t bigring)...

some cool canti levers (_paul_, _real designs_)...

or a _pace_ carbon rigid fork, 1", 420mm a/c ("shorty")... {ahem, you know who you are}. 

what the heck-- a _bontrager_ road lite would also get my attention.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I want an NOS Yellow 24 inch Snake Belly tire!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Just like the sig says: I'm after a Bianchi Project 7, 21.5" No need for a garage queen. Can be from any of the years produced. A Project 5 would suffice in the same size, but I really want the P7. Frame/fork or complete, doesn't matter. 

If any one comes across that oddity - for a reasonable price - lemme know!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

patineto said:


> So what do you guys (and also Eric as a moderator) think about this..


Kinda like a 'get out of jail free' post...

...f it. Have at it guys, lets get some projects finished and wish lists fulfilled.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And while we're at it...

Ritchey Force stem 130x10 1" quill

Cunningham Indian or Racer.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Wanted: 
Decent Condition set of Blue 26" Skinwall BMX/MTB tires; SnakeBelly or Comp III.

Blue leather or suede seat.

SR BMX style 22.2 BMX Seat post (with the head on it for seat rails)


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice idea all - the final piece, literally, to my VRC restoration is a blue ano Paul front derailleur. I feel like eric sold all his blue ano Paul stuff on ebay a few years back (and got a premium for it!) but someone's got to be sitting on one - or black - or silver - I can't wait to finish the final build so as to post for you guys.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

needs ...

wtb rm-2 dirt drop
bontrager factory singlespeed in L
or bontrager offroad 90/91 w. horizontal dropouts
salsa a la carte 19" tt max 23" better 22.5"
cunningham racer  just wet dream 

trade ...
97' ted woicik soft trac fs
some pace rc36 and judy sl forks
perhaps a bontrager comp fork, black

ciao
flo


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

cantilever brake studs for Bontrager Race Frame

Bontrager Race 26.8 Seatposts

Shimano lx level shifters from 1997 model# SL-M569

and Neil,

I may have this for you:

"Paul's WORD hubs (black) or built-up all black wheelset."

...it is the disc version with disc only dt swiss rims, however...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Needed: 1 M900 XTR Cantilever brake to complete a build.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, as long as someone's asking:

- older Ritchey / Nitto seatpost in black 27.0
- Ritchey Logic brake levers in black.
- 1" unicrown mtb fork, threaded & non-susp corrected, straight blade too.
- see sig as well...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

This is a Pretty crazy idea, but I tell you about as a Option for the future..

Is bound to happen that I want something that you have, but I don't have anything you want to trade,

so how about if we establish some kind of "VRC" currency (value by the experts or something) and then you just gain a certain amount of "Credit" every time you send (trade) something that can be redeem using VCR credit to/with anybody else trade object...

Yeah I know this is kind of crazy and complicated to implement and judge the values, but it if works will be super efficient in the long term.


Again just thinking out loud.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*Ringle seatpost 29.4*

WANTED: I need a NOS or close to mint Ringle moby seatpost 29.4mm in black to make my ride more period correct.  please PM me.

oh, and world peace..........


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

neat idea 

Need: 1 1/8 quill ibis ti stem, 120mm or shorter, 0-20deg rise
kona titanium fork. 1 1/8 threaded
merlin elevator frame
1in quill mountain goat stem, paint condition doesnt matter


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

In search of:

Nuke proof 32 hole hubset

Purple 1 1/8" King headset, oh wait, scratch that  

1902 Pierce Leaf spring fork

Ti riser bars, (I'm not too picky on brand)

I'm sure there's other things, but it's a start. I'm a small shop, with a lot of old crap laying about, not too much of the holy grail stuff you west coatsers seem to have under every tree and rock, but hey, hit me with a request, you never know!:thumbsup:


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Fat City steel handlebars, hopefully NOS.
Syncros 1" Cattleprod quill stem, black, 120 or 135mm
Odyssey Straddle Rods, with dual lead barrels, silver black blue or green


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Black Ritchey Stem 1" 130mm or 150mm with cable hanger. 10 degree rise


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd really like to get my hands on a Browing Automatic Front crankset/chainring setup from back in the 80's. You all know the one with the cut rings that used the 9 volt battery to shift from ring to ring.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Cool.

Need:

*FTW stem*
*1 1/4 Accutrax*
*Small Yo 95-99*

27.2 XT Seatpost GC
Blue Ringle front hub
Purple ano cranks & 27.2 seatpost any condition
Black Specialized BX rims 32h
Specialized Cannibal front tire
Blue ano Hyperlite bars
1 Skinwall Porc
18" Wicked

Have:

94 Slingshot frame
Blue 26.8 moby
Red Zooka
Red H20
1" Atom bomb
92 Specialized Future Shock
Blue Kooka stem
Nuke Proof front on M231

Plus lot of other stuff

Thanks Uncle :winker:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Fat City steel handlebars, hopefully NOS.
> Syncros 1" Cattleprod quill stem, black, 120 or 135mm
> Odyssey Straddle Rods, with dual lead barrels, silver black blue or green


Would a 160mm Cattleprod work for now?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

arcdesigns said:


> Here's my list. Save for the Newsboy at the end nothing to hard.
> 
> Early 90's GT High-Rise ATB Stem.
> 
> ...


Neil, PM me about the Boone cogs.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Fat City steel handlebars, hopefully NOS.
> Syncros 1" Cattleprod quill stem, black, 120 or 135mm
> Odyssey Straddle Rods, with dual lead barrels, silver black blue or green


As far as I know, Fat City never made steel bars...

My list:

Sharky's collection

To Trade:

2 pinch flatted schraeder valve tubes


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> As far as I know, Fat City never made steel bars...


I think the reference is to the True Temper bars Fat Chance branded.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I think the reference is to the True Temper bars Fat Chance branded.


yes, yes...

I will add to my list:

x2) 26" CyclePro Snake Belly tires 
X2) 26" Specialized Tri-Cross tires (preferrably 2.125")

To trade:

Just ask


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Hilarious. There was no debate about this at all. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining. I just thought it was very funny how the first post said "Let's debate/consider this" and the second post went straight to "here's the stuff I have/want."

And to keep things consistent, I want...

-Alpinestars mtb, Cro, Al, or Ti
-Judy FSX
-Diamondback Overdrive
-Syncros Hubs, the original/old ones
-Gravy built WTB wheels
-New Paradigm hubs

I have:
Two Miyata Elevation 2000 frames, a 13" and a 15"
1988 Stumpy Team
1992 Bridgestone MB-3, 17", bone stock
3D Violet Ringle front hub, various other stuff that I'll add here


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Need: My old WTB Ti Phoenix back in my hands. It was number 11 FWIW

Have: 
Nuke Proof carbon 32h Bombshell
a couple of ti Grafton BB spindles
a Real Designs BB with ti spindle with jacked up center spacers
not TOO vrc but a few original WTB SST saddles
Suntour Supurbe Pro high flange track hub

A friend of mine is sitting on a few nice pieces (which were mine at one point) including:
A first gen Specialized S-Works M2 frame with custom paint 
a first gen Syncros front hub laced to a Fir M123
Koski flat ti handlebar
an assortment of original Gore ride on cables
some judy forks and who knows what else, he never rids himself of that stuff.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Wanted
Cook Bros Cruiser Fork
Lawwill Night F/F
Have
83 Trek 850 
85 stumpy sport orange
97 lightning


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

my kingdom for some cut and rolled MA40's


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

hollister said:


> see now i knew i was saving the back ends for a reason


What do you have senor...!?!?

I dyeing to make my own full suspension tandem frame, but I need a pretty serious rear end to simplified the build a little

Ps: a VPP type rear end will be optimal. even from a old karpiel.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Kinda like a 'get out of jail free' post...
> 
> ...f it. Have at it guys, lets get some projects finished and wish lists fulfilled.


Eric I'm glad you agree, Finally I get to make a posting of some substance..

Maybe we can even pass a Bucket to cover all the MTB fee for the sales.

ps: I love this community of like minded Geekozoids.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

patineto said:


> What do you have senor...!?!?
> 
> I dyeing to make my own full suspension tandem frame, but I need a pretty serious rear end to simplified the build a little
> 
> Ps: a VPP type rear end will be optimal. even from a old karpiel.


mostly crack'n'fail rears, a few t-wrecks

i am a santa cruz dealer, want me to make a call?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

uphiller said:


> Syncros 1" Cattleprod quill stem, black, 120 or 135mm


I think I have one in the size you need but is not super pretty, I take pictures soon.


> Odyssey Straddle Rods, with dual lead barrels, silver black blue or green


Oh man I have a pair of those but you will need to cut them of my hands, actually I'm looking for more of them


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Purple 1 1/8" King headset, oh wait, scratch that


Oh Dude if anything is you Fault I came with the idea of this posting

The thing will be on the way the minute the clean the trees on the street after the big storm we are having for the last 15 hours


> I'm a small shop, with a lot of old crap laying about, not too much of the holy grail stuff you west coatsers seem to have under every tree and rock, but hey, hit me with a request, you never know!:thumbsup:


well... tell us what you have...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

sbsbiker said:


> I'd really like to get my hands on a Browing Automatic Front crankset/chainring setup from back in the 80's. You all know the one with the cut rings that used the 9 volt battery to shift from ring to ring.


Dream on....:madman:

I'm being dreaming about one of this things for 20 years.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

datasurfer said:


> cantilever brake studs for Bontrager Race Frame


I have a bunch of them, maybe you get lucky .

The next time o go to the city i take them with me and drop them by your house.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

djmuff said:


> -Alpinestars, Aluminum


I have a size 20" AL-mega XTR model frame polish finish but as usual it has some cracks at the headtube.

I never got to fix it, but I think I know how.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

hollister said:


> my kingdom for some cut and rolled MA40's


One of the shos i worked for has at least 50  of these when they shut down. Wonder what happened to them?


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

patineto said:


> Dream on....:madman:
> 
> I'm being dreaming about one of this things for 20 years.


Don't you cry ...

Just one question - which version would you prefer: Suntour (NOS) or original Browning (slightly used)?


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh man I have a pair of those but you will need to cut them of my hands, actually I'm looking for more of them[/QUOTE]

Funny things those Straddle Rods. I remember working for a NW parts distributor in the late 90's and we were blowing those things out for like $.50 a pair....and still we were having trouble getting shops to buy 'em. I can still remember selling lots of them to George at Tigard Cycles for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> One of the shos i worked for has at least 50  of these when they shut down. Wonder what happened to them?


I've got some used ones that I am saving for a project but yeah, what happened to those?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> I've got some used ones that I am saving for a project but yeah, what happened to those?


i would settle for used.

i'm with you.ckevlar, any chance of tracking down the info on where they went to?


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

If anyone's ever in the Portland, OR area try and swing by Tigard Cycles for some treasure hunting. Whenever the distributor I worked for needed to get rid of quantities of stuff cheap we'd call George in Tigard. His shop needs to be seen to be believed, product crammed in every square inch. One time I went to see him in 1998 and I saw piled up on his stairs several boxes of stuff I sold him like 3yrs ago, still unopened. I'd say 85-90% of his merch is crap but there's some retro gems in there, just gotta be willing to dig.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> i would settle for used.
> 
> i'm with you.ckevlar, any chance of tracking down the info on where they went to?


got 'em off another forum member in a one-person ebay war. Pretty stoked to find some, sorry that they are slated for a certain frame.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

hollister said:


> my kingdom for some cut and rolled MA40's


Are you taking about the ones that Keith use to make...

Come on Do it your self, I'm sure is not that hard, any shop that bend aluminum siding (Calefaction, heating, etc) can reshape the radius of the rim and then you just need to repinned.

The problem is more about the Holes, but maybe you can find some un-drill or maybe the 36H can become a 32H (If I remenber right that was the way he made them.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Desperately searching for a pair of Altek V brake levers in any color except purple.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Hilarious. There was no debate about this at all. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining. I just thought it was very funny how the first post said "Let's debate/consider this" and the second post went straight to "here's the stuff I have/want."
> 
> And to keep things consistent, I want...
> 
> ...


i will debate after i complete my build.


----------



## pisgahboy (Jan 29, 2006)

hollister said:


> my kingdom for some cut and rolled MA40's


I used to have a set of those laced up to some WTB thread on hubs. 36 holers with straight 14s. Stout wheels. I used those when we won 24 hrs of Canaan.

You should have spoken up about two years earlier.

pb


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Wanted/need

Early 90`s Schwinn Paramount Series 80/90. 21". Any condition or color.
Mafac long arm canti`s.
Moots Mounts.
Any American 28" wheel vintage frames.
1`st generation Suntour thumb shifters.
Athletic red head. Female. 35-45 years old. Kids OK.

Have

Nothing.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

need:

- any titanium parts/frames from arctos/one-off for my arctos/merlins.
- u-brake forks

have:

various titanium parts


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i have:

small 00 mojo. excellent shape.

lots of stems.


want 

medium mojo or wtb phoenix or salsa.


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brown Raleigh Hockystick?*

A touch off topic... but not much...

Anyone got (or know a source for) a 1969-70 era Raleigh 3 speed chainguard?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

patineto said:


> Eric I'm glad you agree, Finally I get to make a posting of some substance..
> Maybe we can even pass a Bucket to cover all the MTB fee for the sales.
> ps: I love this community of like minded Geekozoids.


Everyone please send me money.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

cdeger said:


> Don't you cry ...
> 
> Just one question - which version would you prefer: Suntour (NOS) or original Browning (slightly used)?


Well How difficult of a question..

The two of them...:madmax:

But if I can only get one The originals by far...

Ps: Somewhere I have the patent application papers for it, but I guess you can get them on the net now too.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

I know where to get some. Don't have 'em in my stash though.



hollister said:


> my kingdom for some cut and rolled MA40's


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

djmuff said:


> Hilarious. There was no debate about this at all. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining. I just thought it was very funny how the first post said "Let's debate/consider this" and the second post went straight to "here's the stuff I have/want."
> 
> And to keep things consistent, I want...
> 
> ...


What vintage and material are the Miyata frames?


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*Need*
Syncros 1 1/8" quill stem 120 -130 ish
Marin Rockstar tire/tires
27.2 Suntour XC Pro seatpost GC

*Have*
Paul Judy fork crown (black) 
Mavic 231 rim 32 hole NOS
2 1" Judy forks 
Joe's canti brakes 1 wheel silver NOS


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

J Ro said:


> *Need*
> 1" Cannondale Peperoni fork
> Marin Rockstar tire/tires
> 27.2 Suntour XC Pro seatpost GC
> ...


hmmm... you will make friends here.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yes, yes...
> 
> I will add to my list:
> 
> ...


Are there many NOS 26" Snake Bellies left out there? I just got a pair on a bike with great tread, but the sidewalls are pretty dry.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> Are there many NOS 26" Snake Bellies left out there? I just got a pair on a bike with great tread, but the sidewalls are pretty dry.


if they be red and he don't want em...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

patineto said:


> Dream on....:madman:
> 
> I'm being dreaming about one of this things for 20 years.


Oh i guess i shouldn't mention knowing where an NOS one is then


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

hollister said:


> my kingdom for some cut and rolled MA40's


I remember when you couldn't give those away. I knew this guy Lewis who bought at least 50 sets from someone else who was dumping them and he got stuck with them. Yeah, where are they now?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm looking for an Avocet Touring II seat in good condition....

I have a bunch of stuff but it's all in a box many many miles away...someday soon I will share my bounty!


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Scary thread.*

I'm at a point for a while where I really don't want anything, but looking at what you all have makes me think I do. And I think all the stuff I have is stuff I want, yet... when I look at what people want, I think, maybe I don't want that as much as I think.

Rumpfy, stop the madness !!! :madman: :nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I need to go to the basement later with pen and paper and write down stem and seatpost dimensions from my bins of stuff I'd be happy to unload, especially among the sex toy length stems.


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

Since we are all putting down our wish lists. 
- I could use 12 of the attachment bolts or nipples that connect a tioga tension disc to the rim (I have 20 need 12 more). 
- Would also like to find a shock for a JP Morgen suspension stem, mine has a minor leak or can these be fixed and if so by whom?
- Hope brand disc brake adaptor for a Lawwill Leader fork. Apparently the folks at Hope remember this item but have no info or even pics.
- Last item desired is a Kona Future Shock.

Thanks for any help that can be provided.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Wanted/need
> 
> Athletic red head. Female. 35-45 years old. Kids OK.


I've got one of these, but I am keeping!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Wants : Really the only thing I want to find is a set of the tubular tires that were used with Wolber TR-1 26" tubular rims by rocky mountain on the altitudes around 1991. I have two of the rims NOS but nothing to stick on 'em if I build wheels with them. Oh and a 20" or so Rocky Mountain Experience frame would be a nice find also. Actually old rocky mountains in general are good with me. Equipes, Team Comps, Altitudes, Summits, etc. 

Haves : 

Besides the stuff already listed in the classifieds (girvin rockrings, hiterites, cooltools, etc) I've got a complete 20" 1993-94 Specialized Hardrock Ultra, a 1991 18" Schwinn CrossFit Frameset, three green 1" threadless (around 7.5-8.5" lengths) Univega Racelite CrMo forks, an NOS 1992 Scott Unishocks in black with green decals (the ones which weren't recalled !) with 1 1/8 x 4.9" threaded steerer, a couple Specialized M2 MMC 1 1/8 x 135mm threadless stems (black matte finish, 1 10deg 1 0deg), a Roox aheadstem that's 1 1/8 x 120mm x 25 degree rise or so (good for dirtdrops) in a red powdercoat, a bunch of girvin flexstems for 1", 1 1/8" and 1 1/4" headsets, probably a ritchey forcelite Crmo quill stem or two in a 150mm extension for 1 1/8, an NOS Tioga CrMo seatpost that's 300mm x 26.8, an NOS Zoom 4130Crmo seatpost in 31.8 (fits Manitou frames), a black 10 deg x 150mm ControlTech stem for 1 1/8 threaded with syncros decals on it, a red Kore 150mm x 0deg x 1 1/8 threadless stem, a black Kore 1 1/8 x 10deg by 115mm threadless, a NOS salsa 130mm x -10deg x 1 1/8 threaded Crmo stem, a GT FlipFlop stem 1 1/8 threaded x 130mm x +/- 10deg (the ones from 1990-92 range which they used with those special forks with the adjustable dropouts), a Scott Unishocks LF (this was one of the recalled ones but it could be good for parts) with pooched elastomers and the bottom leg bolts are spinning free so I can't get the thing apart without drilling/splitting the bolts, its 1 1/8 threadless with about 7" of steerer. An NOS Allsop Softride Beam Kit (with all the mounting adapters/brackets to convert a hardtail to a beam bike).

I've of course only touched the edge of the stuff I got, but that's the excess I felt like typing about right now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jh4rt said:


> I'm at a point for a while where I really don't want anything, but looking at what you all have makes me think I do. And I think all the stuff I have is stuff I want, yet... when I look at what people want, I think, maybe I don't want that as much as I think.
> 
> Rumpfy, stop the madness !!! :madman: :nono: :thumbsup:


This thread could go on indefiantly.

At least I know who my competition is now.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

I want some Girvin cranks, tough cookies to find.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*I need Mantis*

Hi
for my collection I need and old 
Mantis Valkyrie low chainstay!!
https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif
https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif
https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Not vrc, but this seems like the right place to ask. Im looking for some moonhead machine rings, preferably new.
I have a turquoise 1" quill ringle zooka in 135mm with a 5 degree rise and a purple 1" quill zooka in 135mm with no rise, both nos.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Syncros 1" Cattleprod quill stem, black, 120 or 135mm


I have this stem. It's not NOS, the paint is a little rough on the backside, but it's solid. I think all the decals intact. 135mm x 15 degree, approximate.

I'm looking for:

a 1" quilled salsa P10 or P7 or similar high rise, drop bar stem
a pair of continental cross country 1.5's
an Avocet 02Air saddle (two please!)

Other items for trade:

A set of red Mavic 517s, 32 hole, used.
A set of Sun Mistral Rims, 36 and 28 hole, used.

Cool idea.

Plum


----------



## unotache (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice, I've been too lazy to post an ad.

Have:

Ibis Decals 
Pair of NOS Mavic 32 217 CD rims GONE
Real Front and Rear Hubs
Tons of parts for Lawill Leaders GONE
A few sets of Control Tech Canti Brakes
A few sets of Control Tech Vee Brakes
spare parts for above
A Purple McMahn (?) Scissor brake that fits U-brakes GONE
Some vintage Specialized Steel Riser bars and matching stem
A pair of Mavic MTB crank arms off a MB-0 GONE
various Mavic road parts
White suede saddle off a MB-0
1-1/8" XC Pro F Der

Wanted:

Apple Iphone


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

unotache said:


> Nice, I've been too lazy to post an ad.
> 
> Have:
> 
> ...


are you sure you won't be too lazy to ship the stuff?


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

unotache said:


> Nice, I've been too lazy to post an ad.
> 
> Have:
> 
> ...


What length BB would these take, if you know? 110mm BCD? How much?

Plum


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> This thread could go on indefiantly.
> 
> At least I know who my competition is now.


We need a way to streamline this so the thread doesn't get out of control. Every time I come back to the thread, I have to weed through the chafe to get to the treasures (meaning, the stuff I want )

Rumpfy, how 'bout we start a new series of threads for different categories and put an official Sticky on them. 
Cockpit: stems/seatposts/seats/h-bars/grips. 
Drivetrain: shifters/derailleurs/cranks/rings/cassettes/freewheels. 
Wheels: hubs/rims/tires/skewers. 
Miscellaneous Parts . 
And the grandaddy of them all Frames/Bikes.

This wouldn't upset the natural order of things. It would just make it easier to find the things you're looking for. Of course, for those of you who still want to get as much for your item as possible, you still have the right to list on Craig's or flea-bay.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

unotache said:


> Some vintage Specialized Steel Riser bars and matching stem


I'm up for the riser and stem. Please email me with pic and how much. 
mtballday(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> We need a way to streamline this so the thread doesn't get out of control. Every time I come back to the thread, I have to weed through the chafe to get to the treasures (meaning, the stuff I want )
> 
> Rumpfy, how 'bout we start a new series of threads for different categories and put an official Sticky on them.
> Cockpit: stems/seatposts/seats/h-bars/grips.
> ...


mtbr has it's own classifieds. this thread should be about trade only. no money involved.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

*Needed badly:
Answer Accutrax, Yeti turquoise*

*Needed:*
Specialized BX-23 rims or wheels
DKG Strong Arm brake beefers
Magic Motorcycle crankset
...

*Have:*
Answer Accutrax, black, purple, Yeti yellow, pink
A-Tac silver, yellow
...


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, who do I PayPal my $2.00 to?

I have made a purchase based on my wanted ad so now it's time to pay the vig.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> What vintage and material are the Miyata frames?


Cro-Mo Splined Triple butted rears, bonded aluminum fronts. The first in the bonded series of Miyatas, I think. Retail was around $899.

oh, and early '90s, like 1993, I think.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

colker1 said:


> mtbr has it's own classifieds. this thread should be about trade only. no money involved.


Flavio, I'm not suggesting we make this a FOR SALE thread. I'm merely suggesting we separate the thread into 4-5 categories to make it easier to wade through the soon to be endless posts.


----------



## unotache (Oct 29, 2004)

*I'm draw to you...*



colker1 said:


> are you sure you won't be too lazy to ship the stuff?


You remind me of the hyper-critical abusive father I never had


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

unotache said:


> You remind me of the hyper-critical abusive father I never had


deep... i am crying.:thumbsup:

edit: read the post right above yours. rings a bell?


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Cook Bros & HED*

I've spent the past six months looking for a l/h Cook Bros RSR in 3DV 176mm and a HED XC rim. Even a silver RSR would do - i can get it colour matched 

Can anybody help?

I'll return the favour with assistance in shipping from UK/Europe for any iotems?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> We need a way to streamline this so the thread doesn't get out of control. Every time I come back to the thread, I have to weed through the chafe to get to the treasures (meaning, the stuff I want )
> 
> Rumpfy, how 'bout we start a new series of threads for different categories and put an official Sticky on them.
> Cockpit: stems/seatposts/seats/h-bars/grips.
> ...


What Colker said. Trade only (though I can't be held responsible for sales that go on behind the scenes.

I'd say this thread is already against the forum rules and guidelines and should actually be deleted...

I'm not because...well....some times you just have to say F it.

But making a series of threads (even if for trading only) will require a lot of maintenance for me because I'm quite sure there will be posts that violate forum rules. Maybe not from our core group of VRC regulars...but enough people to where it could potentially cause issue.
That could still happen with this thread...but at least its all contained in one place for me to check.

Don't get me wrong, I like being a moderator...but I love the VRC because its a mellow place that pretty much runs itself. I'm busy, I like to ride my bike when I can...and adding threads that will cause me to have to be all 'moderator' like, don't get me too excited.

I will add this thread to the 'sticky' thread though. Search for what you want, take it to PM's.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Oh come on.*



sgltrak said:


> I've got one of these, but I am keeping!


I use to have one. I wish I still did. Actually I`ve had three. It sounds like you understand what I`m talking about.:thumbsup: 
Jeff


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

uphiller said:


> Odyssey Straddle Rods, with dual lead barrels, silver black blue or green


We have a bunch of black ones with the 2 different ends but you can get two of them and swap the rods.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

sbsbiker said:


> I'd really like to get my hands on a Browing Automatic Front crankset/chainring setup from back in the 80's. You all know the one with the cut rings that used the 9 volt battery to shift from ring to ring.


I'd have to check at the shop but we have had most of 4 sets of these. One got put together and is moderately functional. One is complete and probably never mounted. Not sure if there is enough left over for another functional set or not.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey this is nothing compared to all the stuff that Nino has gotten away with in the save some weights forum for years flogging his "I sell lightweight parts" signature line and all the products he posts about that of course, he just happens to be a dealer for (not to mention his vested interest in the Eclipse tubeless kits).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Are there many NOS 26" Snake Bellies left out there? I just got a pair on a bike with great tread, but the sidewalls are pretty dry.


probably not...

I'll get an email out to you.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Eric thanks for the Change of Tittle...

I was kind of worry I will break some of the MTBR rules, actually I was just making the posting as a topic suggestion...

Long live Craig (from Craigslist) and his ideals of spontaneus exchange of Shinnnnyyy pretty parts.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey folks,

Would really like to find a 80"s fillet brazed Potts with fork and stem in a 19"/20", excellent structural shape, paint condition not important.

Willing to trade...a custom frame, fork and stem back at ya!

cheers,

rody


----------



## GoodOldMountainGoat (Jul 17, 2004)

*need/trade*

...need a

FAT CHANCE Wicked 18`` or 19.5``

will trade a

Mountaingoat Whiskytown Racer 19`` nearly NOS.

:yikes:


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Need a Campy BB for an OR crank, 68 x 124mm or so. I'll make it work if it's a tad short or long


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

*Crell's trades*

It's a longshot but I'd like to lay my hands on the following:

FUNK - Frame and ideally fork - size around a 17 or 18"...will trade whatever you want 

1 1/4 ATAC quill in Flouro (Yeti) yellow, around 130mm - less picky about rise.
Have a 1 1/4 150 0 degree that's polished and probably going to be too big when I build up an FRO

Machine Tech Open Ahead Stem - I need the Bolt that clamps the stem to the steerer.

Cheers.


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

patineto said:


> I have a bunch of them, maybe you get lucky .
> 
> The next time o go to the city i take them with me and drop them by your house.


Errr would you consider sending 4 of them to England for a donation to the "sponsor Eric" fund and postage costs covered for my 89 OR?

Cheers!


----------



## unotache (Oct 29, 2004)

Somebody's got to have a use for one of these

All available for trade:

Purple Control Tech
Gold Answer Taper Light
Ti Titus (early)

Suntour XC Pro Brake levers
WTB Cantis (not pictured.

I want your Selle San Marco Bontrager saddles, or the Titano 200/Strada's.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't ask me why but i want one of this Forks, just because.









I know the must have made like three of them, but around here with so many passionate geeks you just never know.


----------



## unotache (Oct 29, 2004)

*ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long*



colker1 said:


> edit: read the post right above yours. rings a bell?


You're right, _Father_.
I've changed my original, and subsequent post(s) to coply with the "rules of engagement" around here.

I promise to never sin again.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I think I need to re work my post. 

HAVE:
XL Santini Bianchi wool jersey. Unshrunk. VG shape. Light blue/cream panel.
XL Santini Schwinn wool jersey. Unshrunk. VG shape. brick/cream panel.
TNT Ti sealed cartridge BB 125mmx68mm VGC.
Ritchey crankset. Sugino forge. 177.5 length. VCG. 110/74 pattern.
Salsa Steel stem 150x 1 1/8x 0. Black.
XT 1" threaded HS. Sealed bearing
Race Face System 140x1 1/8x 5. Black.
Paul Stoplight, complete, silver. ONE brake.
Onza Canti's for parts(they're broken - Hey, thought I'd put 'em out there!)
OH! and a bottle full of Syncros Revolution chainring bolts. Not sure if its a complete set or not...

WANTED:
Dura Ace 68x102 BB
21.5" Bianchi Project 7 Frame/fork OR Bianchi Project 5 Frame/fork. Any condition but broken.
21" Diamond Back Overdrive or Overdrive comp Frame/Fork would suffice too.

This thread is going to be hard to keep up with!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

RickD. said:


> Need a Campy BB for an OR crank, 68 x 124mm or so. I'll make it work if it's a tad short or long


We have the Centaur version @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/cranks-p.htm


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ok -- I'll play*

*Stuff I need:*
Ritchey Logic prestige fork for MB-1. 1" threaded steerer 4.75 - 5.0 inches (preferably in the dark gray color for a '91)
Cantilever brake cable stop for 1" headset (for the MB-1)
1 & 1/4 inch quill stem (prefer black)
Left side XT pedal (or just the cage and fixing screws)
Chris King 1 1/4" threaded headset (2-nut, not grip nut)
*Stuff I can trade:*
Steel Spinner fork. 1" threaded steerer x ~ 6.5"
1" quill stems or 1 & 1/8 ahead stems
Cheap-o 1" threaded cromo rigid fork
Various Manitou 1, 2, and 4 carcasses
Right side (drive side) XT pedal
Bontrager 1-piece bar/stem combo
1970 Raleigh Record singlespeed conversion (roadbike)
RBH 26" cruiser frame (Cook-ish)(trade for vintage mtb frame)
Egg beater pedals
1 1/4 King HS threadless, Rasta (trade for threaded 2nut 1 1/4 king hs)


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Everyone please send me money.


Can I send you some HK$ or Macau Patacas? I think I may still have some around from my last visit a few years ago. How about some Chinese RMB?

I know, my kids have a lot of Monopoly money from that Monopoly kit my kids got for Christmas and destroyed before New Years. I'll send you some of that.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

patineto said:


> Well I have kind of a Long list.
> 
> *JP-morgen stems (1994-1998), specially the later models with the JP letters carved on the top ..(yes, yes I'm collecting the money for one all ready)
> 
> ...


I have an Intense Tracer frame with a very slight crack starting to form on the seat mast. The seat/chain stays, linkage and fox rp3 shock are fine. Got any Time ATAC pedals, or nice disc hubs for trade?


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a Showa "Black Diamond" suspension fork pulled from a practically unridden 1992 Trek 9500 (go figure!). High end Air/Oil fork which feels great and exhibits above average adjustability...would make a killer addition to vintage bike. 1 1/8" threadless aluminum steerer. 

Consider trade for a complete set of early Paul's Canti or Vee Brakes (or comparable). 

Cheers!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

How about Gary Fisher stickers? The ones with the crazy man on the bike and the "mans best friend"


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

scant said:


> neat idea
> 
> Need: 1 1/8 quill ibis ti stem, 120mm or shorter, 0-20deg rise
> 1in quill mountain goat stem, paint condition doesnt matter


added a frame to the wants


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> I've added parts/frames/bikes that I've got. willl update later:


Every part on that list better be trade only.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Every part on that list better be trade only.


just for you eric


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> just for you eric


Gracias.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wanted: Suntour MounTech shifters (circa 84).

Have to trade for it:
XTR seatpost, 27.0
or
Blue anodized Ringle H2O cage
or
Ultegra STI shifters, 8spd (tripple front)
or
if you have what I need let me know what you're looking for I might have what you need.

Shifters should look like this:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

unotache said:


> Nice, I've been too lazy to post an ad.
> 
> Have:
> 
> ...


I think you still owe me a lawwill fork. Ring any bells?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Wanted: Suntour MounTech shifters (circa 84).
> 
> Have to trade for it:
> XTR seatpost, 27.0
> ...


I am pretty sure I have a set. I would love one of those blue ringle cages.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I believe I have what you're looking for. I have an '84 Schwinn High Sierra that I'm ready to part out...email me.
Specs on the bike list the following:
1984 High Sierra 4130 Cro-Moly 
rear der: Suntour Mountech 
front der: Suntour Mountech 
hubs/rims: Sanshin large flange Araya 7X 
brakes: Dia-Compe 980 canti 
levers: Dia-Compe 280 
cranks: Sugino TGT 28/38/48 
Shifters: Suntour Micro Lite 
bar/stem: Bull Moose chrome
freewheel: Suntour 5 speed 14/32 


Rumpfy said:


> Wanted: Suntour MounTech shifters (circa 84).
> 
> Have to trade for it:
> XTR seatpost, 27.0
> ...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

More Trade Stuff, Stickers this time
Trade for 80s bmx stickers
Tons of 90s mtb stickers
Ritchey
Fat Chance
Cook Bros
Campy
etcetera etcetera


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

*trade stuff*

*looking for*

a blue set of ringle ti stix.

have a red set if ringle ti stix to trade ?

*looking for*

a Syncros ti post with badging 27.2 330 mm and up

have a bunch of Syncros parts to trade NOS ti bb, crank-0-matic bolts and Syncros bull horn bar ends ?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Swaps ...

- My 180mm M900 Crankarms only (condition 8.5/10) for your same, match condition, in 170-175mm

- My Proshift Rear Deraileur Red NOS for your Proshift Front Deraileur NOS, silver/gray

- My Cook's blue skewers (condition 9/10) for your same, match condition, in silver/gray

- My Mountain Goat Granola bars, long w/ski-bend, black (condition 10/10, look new though i have used them) for your same, match condition, in silver/gray

- My (2) Full M900 XTR Canti's sets (condition 8-9/10) for your (1) set Full M900 XTR Canti's NOS in box ... i can sweeten this deal too

- My 1993 Klein Attitude fuselage 20" w/Mag20 HLF, (condition 9/10) for your low 1990's Klein Attitude fuselage 18" w/rigid, match condition, in any color but HLF, S&S and Team (I have these already)

- My 1991 Mantis XCR-EC 18", (condition 9.5+/10) for your low 1990's Mantis XCR-EC 15", match condition ... this one is a special trade. I might be on-the-fence with it.



PM for details/proposals. Trades/swaps only.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

holden said:


> Swaps ...
> 
> - My Cook's blue skewers (condition 9/10) for your same, match condition, in silver/gray
> 
> Trades/swaps only.


Check your PM's, I've got nearly flawless silvers.


----------



## mkberlin (Mar 7, 2006)

*MOUNTAIN GOAT Mudslinger*

super rare *MOUNTAIN GOAT MUDSLINGER* frame ( No.: MG9607019 ) in 17". no dents or other damages, but need a repaint!

will trade for:

16" MANITOU HT black or red, MANITOU FS or DH
or
16" TOMAC BUCKSHOT 00


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

This is my first post in this forum...but better late than never.

I've got a new in box set of pink chris king disc hubs and head set that I'd like to trade for a new disc chris king purple set. I'm not looking for the head set, but the hubs. I can also sweeten the deal.

I also have a brooks swallow with very little use...looks new
Xtr canti's - used but still look good
Avid canti's new in box with matching levers
Cooks brother seatpost - 27.2 silver.

I'm really only looking for the hubset


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

SOFTBUTT said:


> This is my first post in this forum...but better late than never.
> 
> I've got a new in box set of pink chris king disc hubs and head set that I'd like to trade for a new disc chris king purple set. I'm not looking for the head set, but the hubs. I can also sweeten the deal.
> 
> ...


What color is the swallow? Ti or Chromoly?


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Hello Jh4rt

It's honey brown with ti rails. 

Larry


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Just found a few more things...

Ringle Front Twist stix in silver...I know I have the rear somewhere
Shimano XTR seat QR
never used Avid Saago stem 120mm x 10 deg rise with no etching on it.

Somewhere around here I have a Hershey Racing front hub that was missing an axle cap. If I can find it, I can turn a new cap for it pretty easily.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

mkberlin said:


> super rare *MOUNTAIN GOAT MUDSLINGER* frame ( No.: MG9607019 ) in 17". no dents or other damages, but need a repaint!
> 
> will trade for:
> 
> ...


I gotta larger (~19") manitou FS. Post-Bradbury. I'll get some photos if you are interested. Really nice condition. I bought it from a guy who never rode it and have since never riden it. I would much rather have another Goat.

Which one is the Mudslinger?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Which one is the Mudslinger?


The aluminum one.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

Have:
- red precision billet front and rear derailleurs: nearly perfect
- blue precision billet rear derailleur. damaged.
- m900 cantis in not so great shape
- m900 32 h front hub
- red machine tech front hub 32h
- tioga ti cassette 8 sp 11-32. same one that was on ebay
- king 1 1/4 red headset spacers
- control tech cantis in yellow powder coat
- tange 1 1/4 headset
- purple precision billet (I think) m900 shifter clamp - a little faded, but in vgc.
- blue hyperlite bar
- black hyperlite bar

Possible trades
- 17" Boulder defiant (I believe it's a 93) will full m950. Chris King hubs / headset.
- 20" Klein Attitude. Mostly m900 xtr (except derailleurs and brakes which are m730 xt). Blue / green fade with mag 21. good condition, some fading on top tube. 

Want: 
AMP F4 in 1 1/8
AMP D1 disc brakes (front and rear)
Fat Chance Monster fat 
Early Yeti ARC.

Send me a PM if interested


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted:
M900 Canti...Just one rear if it matters to you
96-98 Judy fork enhancements, cartridges, speed springs
Syncros road stem 120mm either way 1" quill or threadless
Syncros Ti post 26.8 and 27.2mm
GT Ti Skewers in black and blue


Have on the surface (easy to locate):
- NOS Suntour XC Pro Brake Levers (Gold Tint)
- Shimano Deore BL-MT63 Deore Brake levers black clamp silver lever
- Mint Syncros road post 27.2 x ?250mm
- SR TCP Post 26.8x350ish
- Zoom black bulge CR-MO quill stem15 degreex25.4x25.4x150mm
- Ritchey WCS Bar Gold cut down to 21"
- Ritchey Logic Alloy Threadless 1" stem silver 120mm x25.4
- DCD Mr. Cruds x 2
- Ritchey Logic Cranks 175mm w/48/36/26 all silver arms great logo's sketchy
- Original black (No logo on the cups) Chris King 1-1/8" threadless w/o top cap.
- Newer 1-1/8" Silver King Nothreadset
- Suntour XC LTD 31.8mm Front Derailleur
- Suntour XC LTD Thumbies shifters work clamps are broken
- Ringle Purple cage MINT MINT MINT
- Ringle Greenish/Gold cage
- STX RC Rear Derailleur
- Deore DX Rear Derailleurs x 6
- RD-M735 GS XT Rear Derailleurs x 3
- Rock Shox Mag21 OE proto Type sample MINT 1-1/8" x 183mm threadless Gold
- Rock Shox RS-1 1-1/8" fits 16-17" threaded frames can measure for you
- Rock Shox Mag 21 1-1/8" Threaded Yellow 153/52mm
- Rock Shox Mag 21 1-1/8" Threadless 190mm Excellent Gold
- Rock Shox Mag 21 1-1/8" Threded 150/30 Gold
- 96 Judy SL Yellow 1-1/8" x 199mm
- 98 Judy SL LT 80mm Yellow 1-1/8" x 182mm
- 96 Judy XC Gold 1/1/8" x 184mm
- Ritchey Rock 440 Deore DX wheels set with less than 50mi on the rims
- Mc Mahon Ti seat Post 27.2x400mm w/o top
- XT Thumbies 7spd x 2 pair
- Deore 7spd Thumbies x 1 pair
- Original NIB Dia Compe STS Aheadset 1-1/8"
- Onza 34T Buzz Saw chainring lightly used
- Mavic MA2 32H Rear wheels with XT 7spd hub and 15/16 WS DB spokes
- Shimano FC-MT60 Cranksets x 2, 1 all silver, 1 with black outer 46/36/24T
- 1-1/8' XT Threaded cartridge headset NIB
- GT Bologna Lite threadless forks in Black and Yellow many

This is just the surface I have boxes and shelves I can't even get to. Too many bikes and frames in the way.


----------



## drechsler57 (Sep 4, 2004)

*KING purple hubset*

Hallo Guys

I already have a lot of stuff, but some things are still missing

KING hubset in purple in 32 holes, NOS preferred

silver Salsa quill stem in 1 inch with roller

Cook skewer in turquoise and in green

Flite in green, old version only

Medium black Attitude with rigid fork

Medium early ADROIT in silver

Medium rigid MC1 fork in GATOR

Thanks

drechsler 57


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello all. What I have - Proflex 856 frameset size 14" - Ibis handjob bottle opener. XT five bolt crankset with rockring. Rockring is purple splatter.
Also have a Cook Bros. silver seatpost clamp. 
What I need - 27.2 ti seatpost- Litespeed, Moots, Dean? Whichever. Prefer over 250 length. Maybe 350 or 410.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Wanted:

Early CNC V-Brake levers... silver or black. 

For trade:

90's Avid Ultimate cantilevers. Excellent. Silver with red anodized levers.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

WTB- a Schwinn 3 speed Stik Shifter , complete or just parts. Thanks Email is better than PM or Replies, Thanks


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

biss-ness said:


> WTB


I think you missed the title of the thread.......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I think you missed the title of the thread.......


He is missing the 'trade' part isn't he...


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh yea, looking to trade for a 3 speed stik shifter, I have some 5 speed shifter parts to trade with. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

biss-ness said:


> Oh yea, looking to trade for a 3 speed stik shifter, I have some 5 speed shifter parts to trade with. Sorry bout that.


Thats better.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a set of Cooks E cranks in 3dv in good condition that I would like to trade for black in similar condition.


----------



## Yo Eddie (Jan 21, 2008)

doh wrong place


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

You the guy with the new expensive seat post skewer?


----------



## Yo Eddie (Jan 21, 2008)

*I have some cool items*

I have:

Klien one piece bar stem combo 1" black
Cooks Bro RSR cranks in Black
Bullseye 32 hub front 3DV
Bullseye crankset 180mm black
IRD Ti triple clamp forks/ 1" Ti steer tube

I want? 
hmmmm I need to think about that, 19~20" cool frame would be nice


----------



## Yo Eddie (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I have your Ritchey Nitto seat post.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*like these?*



uphiller said:


> Odyssey Straddle Rods, with dual lead barrels, silver black blue or green


is this what you're after?


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I regret selling my ONZA's



Anyone have ONZA's for sale or swap?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

duotone said:


> I regret selling my ONZA's
> 
> Anyone have ONZA's for sale or swap?


Dime a dozen on eBay....if you can find a pair not broken.


----------



## theboy (Sep 30, 2007)

Got:

NOS 26.8 Onza Carbon Fibre seatpin with setback
NOS Pineapple front hubs (Green and Black)

Need:

Neon Yellow Turbo
32 hole White Industries non-disc Eccentric rear hub

pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

duotone said:


> I regret selling my ONZA's
> 
> Anyone have ONZA's for sale or swap?


Maybe I'm missing something here...What are you looking for?


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm looking for


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

duotone said:


> I'm looking for..


This is not a 'wanted' forum. TRADE ONLY!


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll trade my daughter's hamster for a set of Onza brakes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

duotone said:


> I'll trade my daughter's hamster for a set of Onza brakes.


Thats better. We'll hold you to that trade.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

duotone said:


> I'll trade my daughter's hamster for a set of Onza brakes.


Whatcha have to trade for them? They're in great condition and have only been installed, never ridden.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, the hamster's not new old stock but it's never been mounted either.

I'll take a look later and see what I've gots.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*Salsa quill stem w/ roller*

I would love a black Salsa quill stem with roller. 120 mm and 1 inch diameter please.

I have some stuff to trade if you are interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Nuke proof hubs. I want nuke proof hubs or wheels with the hubs.

Hmmm, I have stuff to swap but would like to see what's available. Don't even know if any are around ;-)

Sorry moderator man if I'm breaking the rules....


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

duotone said:


> Nuke proof hubs. I want nuke proof hubs or wheels with the hubs...


Have:

NOS Atom Bomb carbon front

Built Atom Bomb carbon / Mavic X517 front

Built Atom Bomb carbon / Mavic X517 / Maxxi Lite 310 front

Built Atom Bomb carbon / Mavic X517 / Maxxi Lite 310 rear

Used Atom Bomb carbon front

Used Atom Bomb carbon front BMX

Used Atom Bomb carbon rear Flip/Flop BMX

Not for sale but will trade for:

RIngle Ti Cam Skewers and Post (Silver)

Ringle Trail Stem (Silver or Black)

Machine Tech Flex Stem

Machine Tech Flex Canti brakes

Boone 32 Chainring for XTR 960

Boone 16T Cog

Paul's Canti Lever's (Silver/Silver)

Pics shown are generic from the web. I will provide actual pics of the Nuke Proof items it trade looks to be a go. Note: All my hubs have the copper badge not the yellow decal as shown in the pic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

arcdesigns said:


> Have:
> 
> NOS Atom Bomb carbon front
> 
> ...


The picture of those Ringle QR's is the greatest picture I've ever seen!


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> The picture of those Ringle QR's is the greatest picture I've ever seen!


I agree.

What's more the fellow that took the pic is a great guy as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

arcdesigns said:


> I agree.
> 
> What's more the fellow that took the pic is a great guy as well.


Probably the greatest guy I know.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Probably the greatest guy I know.


I have the full collection of the pic's saved to my hard drive if you would like me to do a tribute thread?

All kidding aside it was presicly because your pics were so good that I decided there and then that I was going to win that auction. I had my bid set up (1.5 times higher then final price) and with 3 sec left I hit confirm but then nothing happened. Hit it again, still nothing. By the third hit it was to late.

Just give me a buy it now and I am happy. This whole high bidder thing...


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, I just acquired a bunch/heap/pile of vintage/classic bikes that I'd do some trading on. They are 50's/60's vintage women/girls frames, have a couple of boys Stingrays, ok, one is a Western flyer not Schwinn. Also a couple 3spd middleweights that are mens frames.
Anyway of more interest here I'm guessing is a GT Tachyon (sp?), Crossbike with 700d wheels, 22" C-C/23"TT , mostly complete, no bars or seatpost/seat. It does have a Suntour XC Pro greaseguard rear hub that looks to be in good shape. Bike cond. is decent has matched frame/fork/stem.

Swap for: ??? 17-19" Kona frame, 18" C-dale Beast of the East, new stuff, bmx parts, let's just say I Iike swapping stuff even though it drives my wife crazy.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

PM sent to ARC.


----------



## chuey (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi patineto,

From your post that lists the parts you are interested in, I see we have some key "odd interests" in common. I have recently bought an old Lawill fork and intend to extend it for use on a 29er. I use drop bars and have a coulple bikes with JP stems. One year, my shop bought all but two of JP's stems he made. I have always used them with drop bars as that's what it takes to make my wrists happy. I also have several Airheads but have not built a bike rack for them. I imagineered (partly) a rack for my Ritchey take apart cross bike. One half on either side. 

I like your motorcycle pics, but suggest you re-do the "finger" shot. In my opinion, it is a little unclear and just lacks the passion that I imagine you bring to most things. 

I hope I haven't drifted too far from the thread's intent. If so, please let me know and I'll try to be better.

Chuey


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

i've got an unused black (of course) Bontrager Judy crown, 1" threaded steerer which i think is 148mm long. it has a tiny bit of shelf wear but otherwise is in vgc. 

i need a 1" RS Mag21 ahead crown with at least 170mm steerer, ideally the aluminum steerer. i may also consider a swap for a 1" Judy ahead crown with a 170mm+ steerer...

Carsten


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Carsten said:


> i've got an unused black (of course) Bontrager Judy crown, 1" threaded steerer which i think is 148mm long. it has a tiny bit of shelf wear but otherwise is in vgc.
> 
> i need a 1" RS Mag21 ahead crown with at least 170mm steerer, ideally the aluminum steerer. i may also consider a swap for a 1" Judy ahead crown with a 170mm+ steerer...
> 
> Carsten


would you have a ritchey logic fork w/ 170mm at least of threaded steerer?


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*moonhead XTR chain rings for Moonhead compact rings*

I know, this is gonna be a loooooooooong shot:

*HAVE*:
_
MOONHEAD MACHINE_ XTR Chain rings:










44-32-22 in EXCELLENT condition, hardy used at all!

*NEED*:

MOONHEAD MACHINE Chain rings compact (44-32-22) - black or grey only (if only available I will take silver....)
- also in EXCELLENT condition to make it an even swap -

THANKS!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

marcel-titus said:


> I know, this is gonna be a loooooooooong shot:
> 
> *HAVE*:
> _
> ...


Ouch. That is a long shot. I still have mine in blue. Gotta keep them for novelty factor. Nice rings though!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

*All this traffic and not many bikes posted*

Kind of expected to see a rush of new completed bike postings because of this thread. Either the snow's great and everyones gone skiing or like me your just all too darn busy to get them done?


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay, so I found myself looking thru the Cooks crank thread and have come to the conclusion that I _need_ a set of 177mm RSR cranks. By itself not a tall order but I would like a set of red ones. I'm sure I could scrounge some things up to trade and I'll be hopefully picking up some nice trade-able items from the Seattle Bike Swap next month. Any keepers of said item out there??


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Cook Bros didn't make a 177, their cranks came only in 171, 176, 181. And I am a keeper of a pair of 176 RSRs... I'm keeping them on my Rocky Mountain Stratos !


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

*Onza's*



duotone said:


> I regret selling my ONZA's
> 
> Anyone have ONZA's for sale or swap?


I think I have a couple pairs of these.. ill check and make sure.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Cook Bros didn't make a 177, their cranks came only in 171, 176, 181. And I am a keeper of a pair of 176 RSRs... I'm keeping them on my Rocky Mountain Stratos !


Oooopsy, my mistake. I couldn't remember if they were 177's or the "my amp goes to 11" 176mm  .


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*tandem wheelset, etc.*

I have a wheelset for my tandem. XT front, EDCO with grease fittings on the rear hub. I think they have 34 and 38 straight guage spokes....

Also, White Industries Spin on wheelset. Front is standard WI with 517 Rim and revolution spokes. Rear wheel is a spin on/freewheel type, centered for SS on a 130mm frame. can be adjusted back to take a freewheel, but axle spacing is 130, not 135. Nice nad light for a vintage SS....

Syncros cranks, not sure which ones. Tell me what you're looking for

XT thumb shifters for 7 speed - work great for 8 speed as well. (perfect condition)

Will trade for 29er tires, SST saddles (I need 2 in NOS condition), 9 speed cassettes, Good light road or CX frame for fixie project, 29 inch fork for BOB trailer, or whatever....

My Bianchi SISS is in the classifieds too. Check it out.

Send me a PM or email, I don't check here often....


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*XT Cranks for XT Cranks anyone?*

I have a nice set of xt 737 Cranks, 170mm with good (not new) rings. Granny is an aftermarket 20t.

Looking for a set of 750 something nine speed cranks in a 175mm to match a group for my not-vintage build. I'm looking for the dull metal finish, not the polished style.

pics if you need them


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Ideally looking to trade a NOS Paul Crosstop brakeset in silver for a NOS or Excellent condition Crosstop brakeset in Black

or

looking to trade a very good to excellent conditon set of black old style Paul Cantilever brake levers (the ones with the "P" sticker on the tops) for a very good to excellent condition set in silver.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking for: 

1 pair Specialized Cactus Control/Master tires with the yellow stripe

1&1/8 threadless rigid fork, 420 A/C with 220mm steerer.

Have to trade:

Specialized skinwalls

CyclePro Motivator skinwalls 

some green anodized bits from Speed Metal

Did someone want some of these?


----------



## pbarclay (Feb 13, 2007)

*Rear Hub - M900*

Looking for a 32h xtr m900 rear hub, with clean bearing surfaces. I have:

A worn out xtr m900 rear hub (damn!)

Ibis 1 1/8 steel quill stem (with cable guide)

Syncros 1 1/8 quill stems

Kona stuff - P2 fork (circa 1994), Velocity Stem (no cable guide, gold/bronze finish), handlebar (worn), seatpost (worn)

A circa 1991 velocity-style Brodie stem, with cable guide

Deore XT 27.2 seatpost, black

Deore XT 7-speed derailleur, short cage

Ritchey WCS cantilever brake levers (gold)

Arraya RM-7 rim, laced with butted spokes to a 7-speed era XT front hub (needs new cones / bearings)

Nitto/Rivendell R-14 rear rack (VRC in spirit)

Some road hubs: 7700 rear, 32h, 6500 rear, 32h


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i've got 
fat city wicked fork from an 18in frame. painted dark gray.
tioga t bone stem- 1in.
dia compe SS5 levers(need to be rebuilt)
dia compe SS7 levers.

want
deore xt or suntour xc platform pedals.
titanium flat bars.
grab on grips.


----------



## OregonMTB (Sep 1, 2004)

*WANTED:*

Kooka cranks and stems 
Orange Annodized Anything (I just saw a set of Mavic rims that I lost out on ebay)
28.6 Ti seatpost in 350 or longer
Corratec or C4 pedals
Chris King Mango headset
Chris King Mango rear hub/wheel
Hayes Orange disc brakes (they were on Kona's)
Ritchey Plexus Frame 18" or 19"
Ritchey Nitanium Frame 18" or 19"

*AVAILABLE for TRADE*
Syncros Threadless stem 1 1/8" NOS
Manitou Palmer FS-Ti
Bontrager front wheel, orange rim with black hub
Coda Magic Motorcycle Cranks and BB (nearly new)
Onza Canti brakes (front and rear)
Nokian Boazabeana front tire (light blue tread)
Slingshot (yellow)
MOC front v-brake/canti brake
Azonic Shortly threadless stem in 1 1/8 x 120mm in black


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

NOS Caramba Double Barrels crankset (red with 2 spiders), 2 FS frames (Jamis Dakar Team and K2 4000), Girvin Vector 2 & more for trade:

looking for a Moots frame


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Have.

Used Shimano XTR M952 Rear Derailleur Long Cage
Used Shimano XT M760 Rear Derailleur Long Cage
New Deore Shifters F/R
Barely Used Avid 6" Round Dragons F/R
Barely Used WTB Weirwolf LT Race 2.55"
NOS WTB Laserdisc DH rims
NEW Wheelset with LX hubs laced to Mavic X517 rims (non-disc)

Want.
A good and true set of centerlock discs.
A good air fork with 100mm of travel


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

Have:
Phil Wood Stainless BB - 119mm w/ English (standard) cups and JIS square taper
Phil Wood Tool
Syncros Riser Bars (2" rise)
27.2 kalloy black seat-post

Want:

Brooks saddle (preferably Swift; preferably with Ti rails) but will consider B-17 or swallow and non-ti as well.


----------



## mkberlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Boy named SSue said:


> I gotta larger (~19") manitou FS. Post-Bradbury. I'll get some photos if you are interested. Really nice condition. I bought it from a guy who never rode it and have since never riden it. I would much rather have another Goat.
> 
> Which one is the Mudslinger?


sorry that i'm late, but i got no information of your post!

no thanks, i only need 16".

for all other, it's the second version of the mudslinger - with s-bend
all mudslinger's are alu!


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Couple of things lingering in the basement...

Might be of some interest, might not.

Titec Carbon 100's bar ends.
Shimano XT shifter pods - M73X series. No optical gear display. 8 speed. Shimano's first pods without brake levers.
Odyssey Svelte Cromoly Pedals. Champange color.
Above is used but in good shape.

NOS
Onza Porcupaws handlebar grips. 2 black, 1 clear.
Odyssey Svelte Cromo Pedals - Blue Alloy Cage. 270ish g.
GT Barhma long style grips.

Wanted
Scott AT-LF series bars.
Amp forks - 1" F3 prefferd (also know it'd take some to sweeten the deal)
Not vintage but inspired - Paul's Thumbies with Ultegra Bar Cons (8 sp)
Tires - Specialized Dirt Control/Master

Most of the good stuff sold to pay for the new stuff.  Wish I still had the NP carbon with Ti spokes 

JmZ


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I want to Trade a SUNTOUR XC-Pro seat post in exellent condition in *26.8mm by 300mm* (I need to measure to be exact lenght but is long maybe 320mm) for a *27.2mm* of the same exact post , Nothing else will be consider..


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

hollister said:


> i would settle for used.
> 
> i'm with you.ckevlar, any chance of tracking down the info on where they went to?


Missed this one. I'm sue they ended up at the scrapper. Sorry.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

I want: your kidney

I have: misc. parts buried in my crap bin, which are too cool for you to own. 

CHEERS!


----------



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

Will trade for older,pre 1982 BMX parts or a set of BLUE,RED,BLACK Araya 24" Hoops.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

*XC Pro for XT anyone?*

I have a set of Suntour XC Pro brake levers in extremely nice shape and am looking to trade them for a set of Shimano XT 2 finger levers (M732?). I'm sure most out there like the XC Pro's better and are probably wondering why I'm wanting to do this but I just like the feel of the XT's better. Would prefer the XT's come with their hoods as well.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

HAVE
1992 Bontrager Race medium, purple powercoat w/ 93 decals. Judy XC fork, control tech post
WANT
29er disc wheelset


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jack lantern said:


> I have a set of Suntour XC Pro brake levers in extremely nice shape and am looking to trade them for a set of Shimano XT 2 finger levers (M732?). I'm sure most out there like the XC Pro's better and are probably wondering why I'm wanting to do this but I just like the feel of the XT's better. Would prefer the XT's come with their hoods as well.
> 
> :thumbsup:


are your XCP levers the earlier foam covered units or the non-FCU's? i might have what you need if its the latter.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

They have the stock foam covering on the levers. Not the ones you're looking for?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

mojo_matic said:


> I want: your kidney
> 
> I have: misc. parts buried in my crap bin, which are too cool for you to own.
> 
> CHEERS!


Do you really need a kidney or are you building up a supply for later use?


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there,

Getting back into cycling after a many years of absence and starting my first build with a 1993/94 Slingshot. Here's what I'm looking for:

Syncros 31.8 seatpost
Syncros bb 
Syncros Revolution cranks
Onza Rip/Rail tires
Velocity Aeroheat rims 28h
Avocet O2 saddle
Paul canti brakes
Paul Love Levers


Here's what I have:

Ringle Peace cable hangers 1 blue 1 black
Onza brakes 2 sets
2 American Classic 31.8 seatposts
Titec 1" threadless stem
Bontrager saddle
Shimano XT M732 front derailleur 34.9 clamp
Front wheel Shimano DX M650 hub Avenir rim
Rear Wheel Shimano XT M732 hub Matrix rim 
Dia Compe SS4 brake levers
Dia Compe 987 brakes (2 sets)
Shimano XT M735 front derailleur 31.8 clamp

Some derailleurs for parts or repair:
Shimano XT M738 rear with barrel adjuster snapped off inside body missing back plate
Sachs New Success long cage rear sheared off where derailleur bolts to frame
Shimano LX M565 front 34.9 missing cable bolt hardware broken spring

Thanks!

Jacob


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking for Original Foam "Grab-On 1" Grips.

Before you say "they still make them."

The ones they make today have a very different foam density :skep: and shape is also different.

I have lots of fun stuff to trade


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Trade:Campagnolo MTB Wheelsets...*

Desprately need 10 spd Record Ergo levers and a 9/10 spd Campy wheelset.

I've got a few Campagnolo 8spd MTB wheelsets to trade.

I'll entertain other trade offers but priority given to 10spd Record Ergolevers!

PM me


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm looking for a 26.2 or 25.4 seatpost. Something a little more interesting than a SR, Kalloy, ect. A Syncros, IRD, American Classic would be cool. It doesn't have to be perfect either. Also looking for a late 80's GT saddle with the rivets. I have like value VRC trinkets for trade. Thanks.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

Anybody interested in Specialized S-Works cranks?


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Have...
Mavic X517 laced to LX hubs with DB spokes (rim brake only)

Want...
Hydros*


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Still need....*

I still need a 1 1/4" chris king 2-nut headset.

Have stuff to trade.

(I could get by with a threaded top race and nut only, as I'm converting from threadless headset back to a threaded setup).

And yep -- I know I can still get the stuff from CK -- prefer to do business here though.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll play if you don't mind.

* Item for item trades*

*Have:*

mid 90's Ibis SS (?) 18.5" good condition (paint is a bit tatty and a couply dings)

*Want:*

Same in a 20" or something similar and my size. Trade mine toward an East coast builder like BREW or Fat would be nice.

*Have*

Raceface Turbine square taper 180mm cranks in black with some heal rub. Otherwise in Very Good condition. Tapers and threads are VG to Excellent

*Want* Same in silver

*Also have:*

170mm 1 inch quill Ritchey TIGed stem, from the late 80's with that little cable hanger thing - Very Good to Excellent

Nitto mustache bar - Good to Very Good

Manitou 4 crown steerer - 1 1/8 177mm steerer tube.

XC Comp brake levers - Good to Very Good

Diacomper SS-5 levers - Very Good to Excellent

*Want:*

Ringle Swoopy Bolt kit

Critical Racing brake parts - specifically the spring covers in Blue and one long green arm (right side? or non QR side if that helps), springs, and the black alloy cable stop thing

Silver Hyperlite bars. Uncut and in very good to excellent condition.

X-firm springs for Marz Z.2 Atom Bomb (98 or 99 I think)


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

A few things to add. Swap meets are dangerous. 

Got the following as part of a lot.

*Hope Front hubs. * Gotta dig through old catalogs for more details. Ano'd small dia centers, and ti centers. All pretty light, and reminiscent of old Hershey/NP/TNT stuff.

Looks like some minor shop wear on 'em, but not one of them looks like they were ever laced up. And might pull the ano blue one from the list if the wife decides she likes it.

Got a blue ano flanges and end caps, ti center. 36h.
Ditto with ano purple. 36h.
Ditto with silver ano. 36h. Needs a set screw.
Ditto ditto with silver ano. 32h.

Larger dia silver flanges and endcaps, Ti center. 36h.

Will get some pics later.

All say "Advanced systems Hope" with a red and blue swoosh thingy in the center on the shells.

Also added to the wanted list
Good square taper cranks. Compact only - open to different brands. Race Face, Hershey, TNT, Some kookas, Cook, Middleburns, heck even some shimanos. 175mm

Prefer arms around the 400g range.  4 or 5 bolt patterns are ok.

JmZ



JmZ said:


> Couple of things lingering in the basement...
> 
> Might be of some interest, might not.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*swap: altek hydraulic magura for altek v*

*have:*

Rare Altek hydraulic (14mm pistons) for Magura hydraulic rim brakes.
(it says 'device' on the brakes but these are Alteks, maybe Altek made these for a special client?)
If you have an 11mm piston it is also usable with disc brakes!
This brake lever set is in excellent condition!










*looking for:*
Altek BL25 V-brake levers (silver/silver or silver/black)
Must be in excellent condition as well....

t h a n k s !


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I can confirm that those are indeed Alteks. I used to buy their lever blades to replace the stock Magura ones, which looked identical to these, minus the reservoir and clamp of course.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a set of used campagnolo record o.r. 175 crank and rings and o.r. front deraileur Athena 111mm bottom bracket and a 8speed racing t rear deraileur. I'd like to trade it for 1st or second gen xtr stuff of the same.


----------



## jakecls (Mar 18, 2008)

*Answer ProForx*

Answer ProForx "World Series" in decent shape, not pristine for sure.
I have the steerer tube but it doesn't appear to be useable as it was cut off.
I believe this is for a 1 1/8in

I would like to get a working set of xt 8 speed shifter pods


----------



## donkeyparty (Feb 17, 2006)

have: 1 inch threaded Chris King anodized purple headset

want: same but silver..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

donkeyparty said:


> have: 1 inch threaded Chris King anodized purple headset
> 
> want: same but silver..


Shoot me a PM, I might have what you need.


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*moonhead*



Rumpfy said:


> Ouch. That is a long shot. I still have mine in blue. Gotta keep them for novelty factor. Nice rings though!


A picture of your moonhead set please Eric, so I can drool...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

marcel-titus said:


> A picture of your moonhead set please Eric, so I can drool...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

javan said:


> hey marcel-titus
> would you be interested in just selling the altek levers. i have an old set and i would love to get another set for some spare parts.
> thanks


TRADE ONLY


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Headset for pedals and Seatpost*

I have a new Chris King No-threadset, one inch, black.

I Need a 27.2 seatpost with no offset, hopefully in black. 
I need San Marco Royale Saddle, Black with the Silver rivets or a Brooks Professional in Black


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Have - no logo Rasta Salsa Skewers with Ti shafts - Want - same in silver


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

*another WTT thread?*

I could not find the other, lengthy WTT thread?

I NEED:
Early Paul's brake levers... examples with "P" sticker

I HAVE:
1990s Avid Ultimate levers, red anodized. EXC
F&R Aivd Tri-Align II brakes. Complete. EXC

Thank you!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll play.

On top of the stuff Ihave to trade/need in the other lengthy thread,

*I need:*

one set of blue Paul Stoplights. Must be good condition, and would prefer complete with sleeves and springs. At least must have sleeves. Stoplight MCs are acceptable.

*I have to trade*

either one set of red or one set of 3DV Avid Tri Aligns with sleeves but no springs.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Im looking for a rear disc brake adapter for a Mountin Cycle Moho STS, just like the one in the picture? And I have a lot of stuff to trade!


----------



## csp (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking for a set of spinergy wheels. will trade 2 sets of phil woods hubs.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

csp said:


> Looking for a set of spinergy wheels. will trade 2 sets of phil woods hubs.


I have a set of first gen Spinergy Spox. Are you looking for tri spokes?


----------



## FatChanceYoPaul (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, I have a set of Spinergy Rev X Roks, but I recently busted the rear wheel (Hub came loose from the carbon). I have them just hanging around the garage if you know anyone who can fix it, or if you just need a front.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

*odds and ends needed*

I need some various stuff to finish off my xs buck shaver build.
Let me know if you have any of the following. Or even know a source for it.
Let me know what you want in trade. I just might have it.

Race Face turbine granny ring bolts and spacers.

A couple of srp or similar double chainring bolts ( I have 3 purple ones the other two were missing/mangled when I bought the bike)

Cranks bolts for a square taper bb. ti would be nice.

new or like new 94/58 chainrings in black (20,22,30,32)

V brakes that will work with triple top tube on the drive side cable routing. ie something with a noodle on the right brake arem (is there anything short of an avid ultimate that will work?)

v brake levers good for small hands. (the bike is for my eight year old daughter)

A continental double fighter tire (all black)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Trade: 26" wheel Slingshot rigid fork for a 16" frame has 4 3/4" steerer and is yellow.

Need: 26" wheel Slingshot rigid fork for an 18" frame with 5 1/2" or longer steerer and color is not an issue.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*Mountain Cycle Rumble & 24" wheelset.*

I have a medium Mountain Cycle Rumble SS frame in like new condition. It's frame and inexpensive headset only. I also have a 24" wheelset made from Rhyno lite rims, Hayes-Hugi disc hubs and Specialized Roller 2.50" tires that are about half worn, but the wheels are like new. The picture is the frame and wheelset

I need a lighter 26" wheelset, like a Mavic CrossRide wheelset in excellent condition. I also need a newer type air shock with pedal platform in 6.5 x 1.5" size.


----------



## thrashin (Jan 17, 2007)

*need:* 
Syncros seatpost 29.4 or 27.2 440mm
brake levers (kooka, grafton, paul)
26" front wheel with early 90's paul, ringle, nuke proof hub

*have:*
Amp fork, 1 1/8th steerer, old style with black legs
1" Salsa quill stem
some old components, xt, grip shift etc...
purple control stix bar ends NOS
titec bar ends
flight control bar ends
some newer components, xtr, sram XO, dura ace
a couple thomson posts
Kelly deluxe, grey, medium (will sell complete or part out)


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a TWP brace with Magura brake holders for a Mag 21 that I just bought from Cambria. They didn't mention it has the Magura mounts though, which make it of no use to me. SO, it either goes back, or if somebody has a TWP brace for a Mag 21 that is in as new condition without Magura rim brake holders that they are willing to trade for this one...


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grafton Trade?*

Now sorted for a purple Cook Bros crank. thanks

Need: Grafton Re-Entry levers
Grafton Speed Controllers - preferably black
Ringle Moby Post - purple or black 26.8
Deore XT Post - 26.8mm (must be immaculate)

Have: Grafton Joystix 175 silver (small crack in l/h crank) 
A-TAC Stems, 1 1/4" 150mm, 0 rise in purple and black


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wanted: Ruthie Matthes Ritchey P-21


Trade: 87 fillet brazed Bontrager CX


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Wanted: Ruthie Matthes Ritchey P-21
> 
> Trade: 87 fillet brazed Bontrager CX


up yours!

see you sunday.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hollister said:


> up yours!
> 
> see you sunday.


Seems like a good trade to me.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Seems like a good trade to me.


not when you consider what each one cost


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> not when you consider what each one cost


I can't help that. I could make up a number, but I can never sell it for a number. Bad karma.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Bad karma.


good man I hate you so much


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> good man I hate you so much


BP's joke went flying over both o'your heads.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> BP's joke went flying over both o'your heads.


The two of them have sexual tension like they are on a sit com together. :madman:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> The two of them have sexual tension like they are on a sit com together. :madman:


:lol: you noticed too, huh.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

*stuff*

trade WTB drop bars for high rise Salsa stem (old school). I have a set of the Specialized WTB drops that could be traded as well.

Lawwill Pro-Cruiser stem trade for Cook Bros slant stem or Redline double clamp. Other BMX stems considered.

Lawwill Pro-Cruiser trade for Cook Bros Cruiser. 
Ritchey Commando trade for 70's bmx stuff????
Mountain Bike/Fisher drop bars neat bike trade for ???

all of the above available for trade towards unusual 70's BMX frame, forks and misc.

Looking for a VVA 20" wheeled MTB. Love an non-restored original but I'll take anything I can get. Trade just about any of the above to get it.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*drop bars*



bmxcollector said:


> trade WTB drop bars for high rise Salsa stem (old school). I have a set of the Specialized WTB drops that could be traded as well.
> 
> Lawwill Pro-Cruiser stem trade for Cook Bros slant stem or Redline double clamp. Other BMX stems considered.
> 
> ...


I got some bmx stuff to trade for a set of those drop bars. Interested in the ritchey too. PM on the way.


----------



## dvdgibson (Apr 26, 2008)

*Pepperoni fork*

I need a threadless 1 inch Cannondale Pepperoni fork at least 9 inches long. I own many parts so just me know what you need and I may have it.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Couple of things still lingering...Everything but the below has dissapeared. 

Might be of some interest, might not.

Titec Carbon 100's bar ends.
Shimano XT shifter pods - M73X series. No optical gear display. 8 speed. Shimano's first pods without brake levers.
Odyssey Svelte Cromoly Pedals. Champange color.

Still checking out some details on the below...
Rock Shox Judy 1" Threadless
Syncros Seatpost
Shimano XT Brake Levers and V-Brakes (1st version)
XT/Mavic/DB Spokes wheelset
Race Face BB

Above is used but in good shape.

Wanted
Scott AT-LF series bars.
Amp forks - 1" F3 prefferd (also know it'd take some to sweeten the deal)
Not vintage but inspired - Paul's Thumbies with Ultegra Bar Cons (8 sp)
Tires - Specialized Dirt Control/Master
Good square taper cranks. Compact only - open to different brands. Race Face, Hershey, TNT, Some kookas, Cook, Middleburns, heck even some shimanos. 175mm

Prefer arms around the 400g range.  4 or 5 bolt patterns are ok.

JmZ


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

*M900 needs*

Seeking a 28.6mm top pull M900 XTR Front Derailleur...have a 31.8mm mint bottom pull that I'm willing to trade. Also need one M900 cantilever preferably a rear. Will take a pair if I have to. Thanks.


----------



## csp (Dec 3, 2007)

Want to trade a black 1" Threaded Chris King Headset for the same in Threadless.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Joe Steel said:


> *Stuff I need:*
> Chris King 1 1/4" threaded headset (2-nut, not grip nut)
> Nexus rear hub on 26" wheel (prefer 7-speed w/ roller brake - will consider others)
> Old Schwinn 5-speed hub with drum brake
> ...


Updated (Edit function disappeared[?])


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> The two of them have sexual tension like they are on a sit com together. :madman:


sexual tension over a chick bike . . . does that mean it's a threesome?


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm in need of an Accutrax fork, 1 1/8 or 1 1/4" diameter and approx 200mm long steerer. 

I have various stuff to trade including XTR M900 parts, ATAC stems, Hyperlites, Grafton cranks - just ask, I may have what you need! 

thanks
Kev


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello,

Got:
MAVIC 1 1/8 Threaded Headset 
KONA Ti Stem 135mm 1 1/8 Quill - Type
RooX Evolution Threaded to A-Style Converter
ROCK SHOX Judy Steerer EVOLUTION 205mm with some spacers
RINGLE Super Bubba Silver 32 hole Front
ONZA UFO One Inch Headset Bearings Only
CONTROL TECH Stem EVOLUTION 120mm Quill - Type
ROCK SHOX Mag 21 Tool
Ti Crank Bolts
Ti Stem Bolt Quill - Type
KONA Ti Post 27.2 400mm Crack on weld
SHIMANO Servo-Wave Levers with Shifters Cut Off
WTB Grease Guard Silver with Mavic 231 Front

Wanted:
Cyclocross Frameset 52cm
Midge Bars

Thanks!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

just got what I wanted, so updated this.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wanted: 198-2001ish Rock Shox SID fork, 63mm, disc tab, black preferred. 

Have: Sampson Cranks (175), Ritchey Logic Cranks (172.5), M900 XTR cranks (175), Nuke Proof hubs (front and rear), Salsa 3TTT handlebars, silver 'holy' Ringle QR's (steel or ti), Misc items here and there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Paul Canti Levers*

...for a Steve Potts bike.

hahaha!

just kidding. sort of.

still lookin' for suntour xc pro 7sp freewheel (12-26t)

i will trade levers and um....waterbottles (eh hem) for whatever.


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

Could use a One Inch 100-120mm Hi Rise Quill Stem (T-Bone).

Got to trade:
MAVIC 1 1/8 Threaded Headset
KONA Ti Stem 135mm 1 1/8 Quill - Type
RooX Evolution Threaded to A-Style Converter
ROCK SHOX Judy Steerer EVOLUTION 205mm with some spacers
RINGLE Super Bubba Silver 32 hole Front
ONZA UFO One Inch Headset Bearings Only
CONTROL TECH Stem EVOLUTION 120mm Quill - Type
ROCK SHOX Mag 21 Tool
Ti Crank Bolts
Ti Stem Bolt Quill - Type
KONA Ti Post 27.2 400mm Crack on weld
SHIMANO Servo-Wave Levers with Shifters Cut Off
WTB Grease Guard Silver with Mavic 231 Front


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

NEED 

1 1/4" threaded Judy crown/steer 

HAVE 

1" threaded Judy crown/steer


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*I have a klein bar stem*

I have a 150, 0 rise klein attitude over size bar stem combo, with bolt a quill lightly used. in moonrise with very good paint. I would trade this for anything interesting?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*are you sure?*



thrashin said:


> *need:*
> Syncros seatpost 29.4 or 27.2 440mm
> 
> *have:*
> Amp fork, 1 1/8th steerer, old style with black legs


440 mm seat post? tell me about your Amp fork..1" or 1 1/8" how long is the steerer? thanx stan


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

Have:
- Mag 21, 1" threaded steerer, Bontrager crown
- Ibis stem, orange, 120mm, 0 deg, 1 1/8" threadless
- Race Face Turbine LP, square taper crank arms, 175 in very good condition, black
- Bontrager Ti straight handlebars
- Canti brakes (Diacompe 986, LX)
- Ringle hubs, front and rear, silver. Rear is spaced at 130mm. I think I missed a washer when I removed the freehub body. The freehub body has some lateral play after I tighten down the axle nut. I don't remember this play being there before. Will have to look some more.
- set of Sun Chinook rims, gray, new, 32 hole, 26"
- XT rear wheel on a Mavic 217 citron rim (no skewer)
- Suntour XC Ltd crankset with rings, 170mm, new
- Suntour XC Ltd front derailleur (used)
- XT front derailleur - I think it's from the M730 line, but need to check
- King front disc hub, 6 bolt, silver, new
- well used 747 pedals
- XT clip pedals
- XT 7spd thumbshifters
- early 80s trek road frame, about 62cm c-t-c (need to check size)
- Mizuno carbon road fork with carbon steerer
- Thomson 27.2 silver seatpost (road length)
- Nitto dirt drop handle bars
- Shimano 8spd (ultegra?) bar end shifters
- Dura Ace 9spd bar end shifters, new including cables
- Suntour XC pro cranks, 170mm, 110bcd
- Philwood square taper bottom bracket, 73mm carbon shell, ti spindle, with alloy english rings. take-offs from a demo bike.

Have more stuff, but that's what comes to mind.

Want
- 172.5 crank arms, square taper, 110bcd in excellent condition. Ideally would be a set of Race Face Turbine LPs in black (did they even make them in 172.5?)
- White Industries MI6 front disc hub and/or rear disc hub
- Road stuff ('00-'06 Campy Record front hub, 9 speed campy 13-26 cassette (new), brakes (chorus, record, zero gravity), nice road clincher or tubular rims, silver Centaur square taper CT 170mm cranks, 9spd ergos)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lml1x said:


> Have:
> 
> - XT 7spd thumbshifters
> - Nitto dirt drop handle bars
> ...


I've got a pair of Ritchey Logic cranks, 172.5, square taper, 110bcd that are pretty clean if that would fit the bill.

Curious about which version of the drops you have or perhaps the 7spd thumbs providing they're the M732's.

Feel free to PM if you're interested. If not, no biggie.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Long shot, I know...

I neeed one set of silver WTB Roller-Cam brakes (later models prefered). I've got lots to trade. If you have the brake, let me know what you're after, and I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Long shot, I know...
> 
> I neeed one set of silver WTB Roller-Cam brakes (later models prefered). I've got lots to trade. If you have the brake, let me know what you're after, and I'll see if I can dig it up.


Thats awesome!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats awesome!


For instance, I have the black SID that you need. Trade for a roller-cam


----------



## H1449-6 (Apr 29, 2008)

Have: 

XT Rapidfire+ shifters (7s) ca. 1993
XT cantis ca. 1993
Synchros Ti post 27.2 x 200 (?): road length; lots of rubs/scratches but would probably polish up OK
At least one and maybe 2 American Classic bottle cages in purple anodize
Franklinstein Thron tubed 26" ATB frame in 21" w/25" top tube: built by Jack Trumbull of Franklin Frames in Ohio (same guy who built at least some of the Gaansari frames)
Control Tech 140mm x 1 1/8" clamp on stem
Mavic threaded headset for 1 1/8 (I also have a second locknut if I can find it)

Want: see signature. Also looking for a nice lighting system e.g. Nitesun/Niterider. Lighting system doesn't need to be vintage.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:



> For instance, I have the black SID that you need. Trade for a roller-cam


Yeah, but its a 1" right?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, but its a 1" right?


Nope, 1-1/8". I have a black one that has rebound issues, and a blue one that is fine. I can move the black lowers onto the blue fork, and you're set. However, I'll need a silver RC in trade.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Nope, 1-1/8". I have a black one that has rebound issues, and a blue one that is fine. I can move the black lowers onto the blue fork, and you're set. However, I'll need a silver RC in trade.


Well sh!t, I don't have a spare...they're all on bikes.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Well sh!t, I don't have a spare...they're all on bikes.


I don't really need another full bike, but if you're offering it, I'll trade the fork for your bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I don't really need another full bike, but if you're offering it, I'll trade the fork for your bike.


Sold!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I don't really need another full bike, but if you're offering it, I'll trade the fork for your bike.


I'll trade you his brakes for root beer


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> I'll trade you his brakes for root beer


I'm pulling all my bikes out of the shop.


----------



## schneidw (Mar 8, 2005)

HAVE TO TRADE-

Paul's Canti Brakes- Complete Set (F & R) off a NOS 1996 Merlin. One brake silver and the other black. Levers are black. excellent condition

Topline 180mm Crank w New(ish) Salsa Rings- Silver. very good condition


WANTED -

Replacement crankset, either 175 or 180mm. Light. 22/32/42


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


>


oooooooooooooooooooooooo!

*so cool!*

anyone in for a swap?
*have* xtr version in black/greyish
*need* compact version in black/greyish


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> ...for a Steve Potts bike.
> 
> hahaha!
> 
> ...


Don't know if it's a force comp, but I have a Ritchey Force stem, 150mm and 10 degree rise IIRC. Black, threaded, with a few chips in paint. any interest?

paetersen


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I have an older set of those cranks. They are Cook Bros. Red ano in really good condition, but the ano is faded. Full size rings, I think they are Real Designs rings and the teeth are in really good condition. Iv'e seen them go on Ebay for about $250. I am looking for a good air shock for my San Andreas Classic in 6.5x1.5. Preferable a stable platform shock or a Cane Creek Cloud Nine. I would also consider other trades. I have also have a black set that I bought from a Mountain Cycle garage sale for $20.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

UPDATE:
I Have found a Crack in one of the Rear Canti-bosses! The Wicked Fat Frame is no longer as described in the original posting!  
...Looking for a solution to possibly salvage the frame...


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Need:
Syncros, Shimano XT or Control Tech 26.4mm seatpost in vg or NOS condition.
FD-M735 front derailleur excellent to NOS 
HP-M735 (1") headset excellent to NOS
BR-M732 cantilever brake (silver finish)

Have for trade: 
Control Tech 26.8mm post vg condition- scuff/marks below seatcollar clamp.
FD-M730 front der NOS
M732 shifters vg condition
M739 crankset NOS
M730 crankarms good condition
MT-60 shifters (still works fine, fair cosmetically)
RD-M732 rear der (still works fine, fair cosmetically)
RD-M735 rear der (still works fine, fair cosmetically)
FD-M730 front der (still works fine, fair cosmetically)

PM or email me if you can help.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Suntour XC Pro Parts*

I have a 26.8 seatpost for your 27.2

Thanks!

I'm finally almost done. sheeet. How do you guys find time to do anything else?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I have a 26.8 seatpost for your 27.2
> 
> I also have a medium cage derailleur for a long one. (unlikely but thought I would try)
> 
> ...


Is there really anything else?


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Yeti Trade?*

I'm now looking for a 20" Yeti ARC. A '92-94 in Team Colours would be ace

I can trade a 19" Yeti Ultimate, 1990, #U504, in black


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Wanted: 

XTR M900 Seatpost, black 26.8
Rock Shox Mag 21 Sl Ti


Trade: 

XT 26.8
Syncros 27.2 440mm
Specialized 29.2
Judy SLs 1 1/8


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

MCK-74 said:


> I'm now looking for a 20" Yeti ARC. A '92-94 in Team Colours would be ace
> 
> I can trade a 19" Yeti Ultimate, 1990, #U504, in black


Like this one?


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Upchuck said:


> Like this one?


Cool! 
Upchuck I sent you a PM! :thumbsup:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Trade: 1995 GT Zaskar size 18

For:
- womans or small frame
- green Marin stem
- other vintage Marin goodies
- cash


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

twelvethirtyone said:


> Nice idea all - the final piece, literally, to my VRC restoration is a blue ano Paul front derailleur. I feel like eric sold all his blue ano Paul stuff on ebay a few years back (and got a premium for it!) but someone's got to be sitting on one - or black - or silver - I can't wait to finish the final build so as to post for you guys.


Sorry, not for trade. I'd check ebay, but I think that the last one I saw went for ~$700 or so. (ouch)


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Trade My Silver Kooka Canti Levers...*

For your Dia Compe SS5 levers and 986 brakes.

Also: Still have an assortment of Campy MTB parts...several Record O.R. wheelsets.


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

*Stuff I need.*

WTB Cantilever Straddle Cable end hook.
Ritchey Tandem Frame and fork or complete bike
Fillet brazed Potts
Ibis 1" straight or Limp Dick stem. 
Fisher fillet brazed frame and fork


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

want:
syncros revo cranks
avid ultimate canti levers(silver)
silver bullseye hubs

have:
bullseye cranks
19" yeti pro fro
and a whole buncha other stuff(whatcha want?)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> WTB Cantilever Straddle Cable end hook.
> Ritchey Tandem Frame and fork or complete bike
> Fillet brazed Potts
> Ibis 1" straight or Limp Dick stem.
> Fisher fillet brazed frame and fork


And what do you have for trade?


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

I have:
M900 chain from 1992 (7401... or something like that). Guages new, looks great.
M730 crankset, late 1980s, silver with silver SG rings. Low mileage, but used. Respectable. 
M950 bottom bracket, couple different spindle lengths. 

Looking for a solid bottom bracket with 113mm spindle (want to install Middleburn crankset). Could through $$$ into mix if necessary.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> WTB Cantilever Straddle Cable end hook.
> Ritchey Tandem Frame and fork or complete bike
> Fillet brazed Potts
> Ibis 1" straight or Limp Dick stem.
> Fisher fillet brazed frame and fork


Latest Potts on ebay :|

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150250046691

Check your PMs for a possible trade for a Fisher Competition frame. Might have a straight Ibis stem as well...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> WTB Cantilever Straddle Cable end hook.
> Ritchey Tandem Frame and fork or complete bike
> Fillet brazed Potts
> Ibis 1" straight or Limp Dick stem.
> Fisher fillet brazed frame and fork


But what do you have for trade....this is TRADE only, not a 'wanted' thread. Your post will be deleted otherwise.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Something in another thread made me think about this trade: One set of Ibis RM-3 drop bars (I have) for a (complete) set of WTB shift adapters the ones for XT thumb shifters (I want).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Something in another thread made me think about this trade: One set of Ibis RM-3 drop bars (I have) for a (complete) set of WTB shift adapters the ones for XT thumb shifters (I want).


Haha! Poor Fillet Brazed.


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*altek BL25*

have:
Altek BL 25 in red

need:
Altek BL 25 in silver

ps: I won't sell these, trade only....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Have a pair of Specialized XL 21 rims/wheels with XTR M900 32 hole hubs and would like to *trade* them for a pair of Mavic 230 or 231's with the same hubs. Anyone? I doubt these XL 21's have more than 150 miles of riding. No rim gouges or scratches at all. Just trying to save myself the time in unlacing and building...after all it is the time of the year to spend your extra time riding.


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Have Widget, need V-brakes*

Have early model IRD Widget...lima-bean-shaped cam, not later triangular-ish one...pretty well used, some scuffs, fully functional, all parts present including the all-important but delicate 'Interloc' stickers. See photo.

Liquidating my position in funky brakes. Hoping to trade for modern (sorry) high-end V-brakes -- perhaps a full F+R set of used, equivalent condition XTR V-brakes is a reasonable trade for this bit of CNC paleontology?


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm looking for some cnc canti levers. Paul's would be preferable but I am open to other offers. My set for trade is slightly used and pictured below. They are in excellent condition and are for V-Brakes. I would love some primal wear levers and would even trade for the v-levers although I would prefer cantis.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

balcs said:


> Have early model IRD Widget...lima-bean-shaped cam, not later triangular-ish one...pretty well used, some scuffs, fully functional, all parts present including the all-important but delicate 'Interloc' stickers. See photo.
> 
> Liquidating my position in funky brakes. Hoping to trade for modern (sorry) high-end V-brakes -- perhaps a full F+R set of used, equivalent condition XTR V-brakes is a reasonable trade for this bit of CNC paleontology?


I've got a set of Hurricanes F&R I would trade for those. Nice CNC work with a very similar mechanism as the XTRs to keep the pads flat to the rim. I can get a photo tomorrow if interested. I already have half a set of those IRDs and would like to get my hands on the other half.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Brooks Saddle Swap*

I have a Brooks B-17 Ti Limited Edition Narrow Sprinter in Dark Brown. It has about 7 rides on it and one crash (a couple of small scuffs). It comes with the box, certificate of authenticity, wrench, rag, proofide, cover.

I want a Brooks Ti Swallow in similar condition in honey, black or brown.


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

Check your PMs.


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*trade: ringle holey seat collar*

*HAVE:*
Ringlé seat collar in purple 1 1/8"









*NEED:*
Ringlé seat collar silver or black*1 3/8"*

THANKS!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Want GT billet crank arm set 175mm would be ideal.

Have to trade:
XT thumb shifters multiple pair
Mavic 230 or 231 wheel sets with XT hubs (like 10 pair)
Ritchey Rock 440 WCS wheel set with 32H XT hubs rims are new
so many other items I'd fill a computer's memory...............


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

WANT
Beefy wheels. UST preferred. Some strong with either CK, Hope, Hadley rear hub.

TRADE
I work at a bike shop so there are many possibilities. 
Also have newish 08 XT wheelset XC version.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

OK, I still need all the other bits and pieces I listed before, and still have all the stuff to trade. Now I am adding this:

Want:

Uncut Mag 21 1 1/8 threadless crown/steerer

have to trade:

Mag 21 crown/steerer 1 inch aluminum steer, about 180mm (I'll measure and edit later)

Uncut EFC, Manitou 4 1 1/8 crown steerer threadless


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ChapmanMTB27 said:


> WANT
> Beefy wheels. UST preferred. Some strong with either CK, Hope, Hadley rear hub.
> 
> TRADE
> ...


You want new stuff in trade for new stuff? I don't think you're going to get much help here (double check the forum).

Now...if you have vintage items hanging around your shop....then you have a chance.


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have some BNIB Carnac Lemond SPD shoes, size 46 (purple and yellow ones) 

I'll trade for some size 46 Poohbahs or Sidi Dominators.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Wanted: NOS M-735 36t chainring (round) in black

To trade: Try me! I have a lot of junk... I mean valuables...


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

need cqp titanium cranks, curve/piranha titanium and hershey magnesium canti brakes...

trade lot of titanium parts...










ashok


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay, this is a roll of the dice but here goes - 

I'd REEEEEALY like to get a hold of a set of Bontrager square panel decals, preferably in the white with yellow stripes version, but at this point the color is not important. What I have for trade is a set of odd colored cheveron decals and a set of very clean XC Pro brake levers. The cheveron decals are colored like the ones put on the CX but they have the OR logo on the top tube rather than the CX. Never seen another set like 'em. The XC Pro levers are in extremely clean condition and come in their original box w/instructions & original Hardliner housing, cables, and the oversized ferrules. I bought them new a long while back and had them on my P23 until I found a set of logics instead. They have maybe 6 rides on them...very fresh. 

Talk to me people! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't shoot me for this, but I have a 2007 Torelli carbon Toccata road frameset that I hope to trade. Size is 54 ST and 54.5 TT, c-c. Standard stage race geometry. It has 3 rides on it totalling 150 miles. It's too small for me. I've already replaced it with an Eisentraut frame that should actually fit.

Whatcha got?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*8 speed bar end shifters for my drop project*

Need some 8 speed bar end shifters that will work with the derailleur below. 
Have XTR 8 speed combos (one has a small crack in the pod but work perfectly)
old diacompe levers
blue Real levers
purple tektro lever extenders
XTR front derailleur 28.6
Softride stem (nice)
I have lots of shimano brakes and derailleurs


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get an IBIS Ti stem? Seems like someone bought them all and is hoarding them or something????


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

sho220 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an IBIS Ti stem? Seems like someone bought them all and is hoarding them or something????


I think that you should try searching through the thread titled: 
"Anal Retentive Hoarders of TONS of REALLY Cool Stuff, who like to tease their pals"












I would like to ask if Ashok would please adopt me and allow me to dust off the Ti parts in his underground vault in trade for some food, water and air.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

:eekster: :eekster: :crazy: :shocked: :yikes:


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

*wanted WTB drop bars*

Want: 
WTB dirt drop bars (the old ones not the new ones) 25.4 clamp size

Have:
Ti sakae powerbulge bar 21.5 inches wide (they do not look cut down just narrow)
Ritchey Force-lite 1 inch threadless stem 130mm 5 degree rise (a bit of oxidation that should clean up nicely)

let me know if you need pics...

I have some other bits but I have to take stock


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Have:
Red Pepperoni fork, as new take-off. NOt sure of the age, but I don't think it was ever ridden. A-C is about 390mm, steerer is threaded, 1.25 x 6.375. Make an offer.

Want: 
1" threaded steel fork, A-C ~415, preferably with disc tabs, ~6" steerer. Any color, but black or silver preferred.
Small toddler bike, or strider style push bike, any color/condition.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a couple things to trade....

Nuke Proof Ti Skewers and XC Pro Grease Guard. Of course both are NOS.

All I 'm really looking for at the moment is a FTW/Yeti steel stem for my 89 FRO...

Thanks.

...I'm trying to put the Ti picture above out of my mind.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hairstream said:


> I have a couple things to trade....
> 
> Nuke Proof Ti Skewers and XC Pro Grease Guard. Of course both are NOS.
> 
> ...


You just missed an FTW stem on eBay. Didn't go for much I don't think.

I know that really really doesn't help you much...sorry for that. Nice pedals and QR's though.


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

*Hi End Trade? Ritchey Commando, Ibis Bowti, Klein Attitude*

Hi,

This is my first post to mtbr, but I've used in the past for trail insight and nice pictures! I'm looking to trade out something from my quiver. Those I would consider losing include a Ritchey Commando (med) or Ibis Bowti (med), Klein 1st gen Attitude (large, pink and green, good cond) and NOS Klein MTB (small) with Campy OR. I'll consider a large Cunningham, Potts, or original Breezer (nickel plate). I'm 6 feet and might consider something else cool from the 80's. Bowti is a tad too small for me. Commando is too small for me. Nos Klein is way small (14").

My email is my login name leissler at hotmail if you want to discuss further.
Cheers


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

> You just missed an FTW stem on eBay. Didn't go for much I don't think.


Went for 179. I know, because my snipe was 175.50. :madman:

I think it's currently on a plane somewhere over the Atlantic. 

Of course after I find one and spend strong (because, now I just have to have one), I'll find one in the trash somewhere. 

... I know I've broken the rule of too many emoticons in one post, but I'm out of sorts here...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

leissler said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post to mtbr, but I've used in the past for trail insight and nice pictures! I'm looking to trade out something from my quiver. Those I would consider losing include a Ritchey Commando (med) or Ibis Bowti (med), Klein 1st gen Attitude (large, pink and green, good cond) and NOS Klein MTB (small) with Campy OR. I'll consider a large Cunningham, Potts, or original Breezer (nickel plate). I'm 6 feet and might consider something else cool from the 80's. Bowti is a tad too small for me. Commando is too small for me. Nos Klein is way small (14").
> 
> ...


Not apples to apples. While all your bikes are killer (or sound good...can't say without pics)...its extremely unlikely anyone would consider such a trade.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hairstream said:


> Went for 179. I know, because my snipe was 175.50. :madman:
> 
> I think it's currently on a plane somewhere over the Atlantic.
> 
> ...


Doh! Second place suuuucks. We've all been there my friend.

I actually expected the stem to go higher, but I could be off on their value. They pop up just often enough. Patience and timing.


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

I think a Bowti might compare to a Potts. My two cents. According to Castellano, a new Bowti takes 100 hrs of labor and Potts does most of the work. 

Does the trade need to be apples to apples? I will gladly add cash if the trade is uneven. Also, I'm trading out because these bikes are too small for me. I'm hoping that some other collector is in the same boat with the opposite need and looking for smaller frames.


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Not apples to apples. While all your bikes are killer (or sound good...can't say without pics)...its extremely unlikely anyone would consider such a trade.


I think a Bowti might compare to a Potts. My two cents. According to Castellano, a new Bowti takes 100 hrs of labor and Potts does most of the work.

Does the trade need to be apples to apples? I will gladly add cash if the trade is uneven. Also, I'm trading out because these bikes are too small for me. I'm hoping that some other collector is in the same boat with the opposite need and looking for smaller frames.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I'm looking for a 1" threaded Rock Shox Mag series steerer for a 4" head tube to trade with someone. I have all kinds of stuff to trade, Manitou steerers, Manitou 2 1 1/4", brakes, bars, bla, bla, bla.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> I'm looking for a 1" threaded Rock Shox Mag series steerer for a 4" head tube.


Where's the trade part dude?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Where's the trade part dude?


What do you need?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

leissler said:


> I think a Bowti might compare to a Potts. My two cents. According to Castellano, a new Bowti takes 100 hrs of labor and Potts does most of the work.
> 
> Does the trade need to be apples to apples? I will gladly add cash if the trade is uneven. Also, I'm trading out because these bikes are too small for me. I'm hoping that some other collector is in the same boat with the opposite need and looking for smaller frames.


Ti Potts vs. Bowti maybe (though Bowti's do nothing for me personally). The C'ham and Nickel Breezer (or an early fillet brazed Potts) however...

Dollar for dollar off the showroom floor they're probably comparable. But in terms of rarity, desirability, collectability, and availability...this is where you will most likely run into difficulties.

Not that Bowti's aren't great...but they pop up all the time. I could be totally wrong and you may find someone willing to trade...but those stars will have to align perfectly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> What do you need?


Nothing. I'm just reminding you what this thread is for. Your post is a 'wanted' post.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Nothing. I'm just reminding you what this thread is for. Your post is a 'wanted' post.


Do you have one homeslice?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Ti Potts vs. Bowti maybe (though Bowti's do nothing for me personally). The C'ham and Nickel Breezer (or an early fillet brazed Potts) however...
> 
> Dollar for dollar off the showroom floor they're probably comparable. But in terms of rarity, desirability, collectability, and availability...this is where you will most likely run into difficulties.
> 
> Not that Bowti's aren't great...but they pop up all the time. I could be totally wrong and you may find someone willing to trade...but those stars will have to align perfectly.


So who snagged that Ti Potts last week?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> Do you have one homeslice?


I might

send me PM tomorrow morning to remind me to look


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Do you have one homeslice?


Not much of a vintage suspension fork guy. I bet Hollister has one.

Edit: See post #335


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> So who snagged that Ti Potts last week?


I might have. I don't pay much attention to Ti Potts'.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

YETIFIED said:


> I'm looking for a 1" threaded Rock Shox Mag series steerer for a 4" head tube to trade with someone. I have all kinds of stuff to trade, Manitou steerers, Manitou 2 1 1/4", brakes, bars, bla, bla, bla.


I have a VERY clean mag 10 1" threadless.

PM me if you're still look'n

Tony


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I might have. I don't pay much attention to Ti Potts'.


And you shouldn't.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

duotone said:


> I have a VERY clean mag 10 1" threadless.
> 
> PM me if you're still look'n
> 
> Tony


Hey Tony, Thanks. I'm looking for a threaded steerer/crown.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Anybody have a set of uppers with a long 1" threadless steerer for a 97 Judy (SL). Needs to be around 220mm or so and in very good condition. I have a NOS uncut 1 1/8 threadless set of uppers to trade off of a 97 Judy SL I picked recently. Pinhead selling it said it was 1 inch steerer, but clearly it is a 1 1/8 and even says so on the label on the end of the box.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh, and is anybody will to trade their 29.4mm x 410mm Thomson seatpost in Black, nearly new or excellent, for mine 29.4mm x 410mm Silver? 

Or barring that, is anybody willing to trade their silver 1 inch King nothread headset for my black 1 inch nothread or 2 nut headset (your choice)

I only need to go one way or the other - black post or silver headset.

Thanks


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

YETIFIED said:


> I'm looking for a 1" threaded Rock Shox Mag series steerer for a 4" head tube to trade with someone. I have all kinds of stuff to trade, Manitou steerers, Manitou 2 1 1/4", brakes, bars, bla, bla, bla.


I've got a 1" threaded mag series crown / steerer assembly. The steerer is 5-1/2" long with 3/4" of threads. Not minty but very useable. Let me know if you want pix.

:thumbsup:


----------



## helltrack (Jul 31, 2008)

What happen with this? Did you trade it? Do you still have it? I know it's a long shot but I am looking for one. I just missed one on this website by days...doh.


----------



## manzell (Sep 14, 2005)

*XT or XTR front derailleurs*

I have both an early XT M735 and a slightly newer XTR M953 in 28.6mm in traditional bottom swing, bottom pull. I am looking to trade for a similar 31.8mm bottom swing, top pull. Have other stuff (lots of mid 90's Ritchey parts) that I can also offer in trade.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

J Ro said:


> *Need*
> Syncros 1 1/8" quill stem 120 -130 ish
> Marin Rockstar tire/tires
> 27.2 Suntour XC Pro seatpost GC
> ...


I have a 1-1/8 Syncros quill, 120mm x 0 deg. Need to get it back from misterdangerpants as I thought it was a 1" and mistakenly sold it to him :madman: . Don't know what I need in trade tho since I'm ditching all my VRC stuff.




















jack lantern said:


> If anyone's ever in the Portland, OR area try and swing by Tigard Cycles for some treasure hunting. Whenever the distributor I worked for needed to get rid of quantities of stuff cheap we'd call George in Tigard. His shop needs to be seen to be believed, product crammed in every square inch. One time I went to see him in 1998 and I saw piled up on his stairs several boxes of stuff I sold him like 3yrs ago, still unopened. I'd say 85-90% of his merch is crap but there's some retro gems in there, just gotta be willing to dig.


I drive by that place all the time but I've never gone in. I think that because it's also a ski shop I assumed they wouldn't have anything fun to look at in the way of old bikes. I'll need to stop in this week and have a peek.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*White Industries cranks for Ritchey Logic cranks...*

I have a couple of items I could part with:
1) White Industries 175mm crankset w/rings (44 and 33T "CSP3" and 22T Salsa) in pretty good shape - couple of scratches and the logos are rubbed some.

2) Two XT M731 U-brakes (not XTII) in very good shape with straddle cables and bolts.

As trades, I'm looking for:
1) Ritchey Logic crankset in 172.5 or 175mm and in good to very good condition.

2) Ritchey Logic cantilevers - front and rear. WCS finish would be ideal, but is definitely not critical, and I'd prefer very good condition (I don't mind polishing...).

I'll take some photos if you're interested and have items to trade...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You missed me on the cranks by about 2 days.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You missed me on the cranks by about 2 days.


I bid on 'em, actually, unless you were hoarding TWO sets.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone have a 21.15mm quill, 25.4 clamp, that has a longer reach, something at least 4"? Any condition, as long as it's usable. It can look like total crap. It's for a bike where the only fork I could find that was long enough was an old Schwinn fork. I have a quill from an old Huffy, but it's really too short. It's for a bike my club is giving away for our race in September, so I guess if anyone has one it could be considered a donation. Thanks!


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Trade*

Have: 
Avenir Tru Temper Handlebar black 22"
Shimano XT ST-M092 Shifter/Brake
Noleen Coil Spring NP225 (I Think from my Proflex 856)
Control Tech Quill Stem 5 deg rise 130mm
Control Tech 1" stem zero rise 130mm
Tioga T- bone quill stem 130mm 5 deg rise
Judy XC Crown Threaded 7.75 inch steerer 1 1/8
Judy XC Coil Spring Conv 10 3/8 threadless steerer 1 1/8
Judy XC Air spring (Arlo I think) 6 1/2 threadless steerer 1 1/8 no brake posts
Girvin Vector Fork W/ Noleen NR Upgrade 9" steerer, but it's 1" w/ 1 1/8 adapter
Altek silver & black v-brake levers (left one has stripped clamp bolt
m740 XTR Brake levers

May be coaxed out of: 
XT m730 180mm Cranks

All parts are used, but not abused.

Want: 
XTR 950 shifter/ brake combo
Pauls / Hershey / Curve Canti Brakes 
Pauls Canti Levers
Thompson 27.2 seat post
Thompson 120mm 5deg rise stem


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted: 26.8mm XTR seatpost SP-M900 Silver may consider SP-M910 black

Have to Trade:
Ritchey Logic Cranks
Shimano FC-MT60 cranks 1 with silver rings 2 with black rings
Deore XT FC-M739 crank 
Deore LX FC-M569 crank
WCS 440/DX 7spd wheelset
Mavic X221/LX 8spd Wheelset
Mavic 217 Silver/LX 7spd Wheelset
Mavic M231 Silver/ LX M563 7 spd wheelset
Almost Everything XT M737-739
Shimano U-Brakes Black and Silver
Deore BR-MT60 canti's
Deore LX BR-M560 Canti's
3 Complete sets of M900
Titec Ti Bars
Syncros Bar black
Kore EA70 black bar
Old Ritchey Logic Bar in Black
Scott AT-2 bars silver
BL-M062 Deore 2 finger brake levers
Deore XT M735 long cage rear derailleurs
Deore XT M735 SS Short Cage rear derailleur
Deore DX M650 Long Cage Rear Derailleurs
Deore DX M650 SS Short cage rear derailleur
Shimano Light Action RD-M531 long cage rear derailleur take off
Deore XT FD-M735 31.8 Bottom Pull Front Derailleurs x 6
Deore DX FD-M650 31.8 Bottom Pull Front Derailleurs x 3
Pair of used 32h Mavic M6 Oxygen rims
Campy Thor 32H silver rim
XC Pro Brake Levers NOS
Dozens of 11-12/28, 12/30 cassettes 70, 90 and XTR series
Mag21's numerous threaded and threadless 1-1/8"
Judy XC's Gold 1-1/8" x 7-1/4" tless
Judy XC Black 1-1/8" x 7-1/4" tless
Judy SL's Numerous 1-1/8" x 7-1/4" tless
Answer Pro Fork 1-1/8" ~6"
Specialized FS silver 1-1/8" x 7-1/4" tless
Dozen's of Alloy Alchemy and Aheadsets 1-1/8"
Dozen's of Cane Creek 1-1/8" Alloy threadless head sets in black and silver
Deore XT 1-1/8" Cartridge Headset NIB
Specialized Team Master S Amber skinwall 1.9 NIB
Vetta Kaos Theory Kevlar w/Amber skinwall x 2
Tioga Psycho K Limited Amber/Amber pair used

PM me if you have the post. Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Want: NOS Tioga Tension Disk, 36h cross laced, blue. Ideally a later issue one with easier valve access.

Have: NOS Tioga Tension Disk Pro, 32h radial laced, clear. I have all hardware and tools.


Just a straight trade disk for disk.


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Want: Cook Bros RSR Cranks in blue or GraftonJoystix in blue. 

Have: Cook Bros RSR cranks in 3DV Purple

Anybody want to trade?


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

want: good quality 5 bolt crankset+spider in 94 BCD to replace the Alivio hyperdrive-C 24/34/42 set i have on there now. pref. black, silver, red, or some combination thereof.

have: not much. NOS avid 1d-30 brake, alivio cantilevers & levers, new kool stop cantilever pads, thompson elite seatpost in 26.8, aceraX wheelset with araya vp-20 rims, rock shox quadra 5 front suspension in threaded 1", 1" uno kalloy quill stem, marz z3 bomber qr20 in 1 1/8" threadless, stx rear derailleur, old CNC'd marzocchi bomber crown, other stuff you wouldn't want either, and of course some legal tender too.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

I went through the garage this weekend and came up with a big list of stuff for trade.

Have:
*Fork Parts / shocks*
- manitou efc / m4 lowers. legs have been painted orange. brand new.
- klein mc3 steerer / crown / uppers for manitou. pretty good shape.
- manitou m3/4/efc crown. 1" threadless x 6 1/4"
- manitou m3/4/efc crown. 1 1/4" threadless. uncut
- manitou mach 5 crown. 1" threaded. 7 1/4"
- manitou efc sliders, good condition
- x fusion o2 pva 8" x 2". used, but essentially new.

*Saddles*
- selle italia slr
- generic saddle (black) with gt logo
- selle italia something or another in celeste green.

*Brakes / levers*
- paul neo retro. 1 set. Gold. brand new. 
- suntour xc sport roller cams. front and rear. brand new
- Real brake levers. blue. pretty good shape. left side missing the adjuster barrel.
- bag of brakes. has 3 sets of tektro fake avids + 1 set of onzas (cracked like most the rest of them in the world)
- star bike hydraulic v brakes. need a bleed. good shape.
- control tech cantilever brakes. yellow. pretty good shape.
- avid brake rotors (f/r) 160 mm

*Hubs*
- m900 xtr front hub 32h. very good condition, with skewer.
- machine tech front hub. red. very good condition. 32h.

*Lights*
- 1 set vista lites. battery + 3 lamps + recharger. essentially new
- 1 15w nite rider + battery + recharger. not new but okay shape

*Bars / seatposts*
- black answer pro taper bar. new logo
- blue answer hyperlite. cut down. ~ 18" wide.
- maroon klein mission control. cut down ~ 19" wide. 120 x 0.
- use alien carbon post. essentially new. 25.0 with a shim for 26.8.

*Cranks / drivetrain*
- lx m563 cranks. 170mm. black. some scratches, no rings.
- xtr m900 cranks. scratches an finish worn off. no rings. 170mm.
- suntour xc expert md drive side crank. no rings.
- shimano 7 speed stx cassette.
- tioga 8 speed titanium cassette. 
- spooky (?) cross chain guard. 130 bcd.
- campy veloce (93 ish) front and rear derailleur.

*Stems*
- klein mc3 stem. 140mm x 5 degree
- control tech stem 1 1/4 " threadless . black 110 mm x 5 degree
- kore stem. 1 1/8" threadless. black. 130 mm x 0
- titec stem. 1 1/8" threadless. silver. 120 mm x 10
- race face stem. 1 1/8" threadless. orange. 115 x 15.

*Possible trades: *
Ionic E3. Made in Idaho. Orange. 19".
Klein Attitude. 20" green / blue fade. Mission control. xtr / xt mix. possibly part out.
Boulder Defiant 18" frame / matching stem / fork. Possibly full bike (m950 xtr / king hubs and headset / judy xc)

Want:
- Purple handle bar. Straight bar. something like a hyperlite.
- saddles: flights, vetta tt, avocent 02 40's. 
- Purple Avid Tri-align cantilevers. Front only, already have the rears.
- Purple rear hub. 8 speed. Open on the brand.
- 31.6 post. Prefer syncros.
- skewers; black or silver. Salsa, specialized, ringle... whatever you have.
- ibis ti mojo 18"
- ibis ti stem 120mm
- ibis ti bar.
- time atac pedals


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

McNewbie said:


> want: good quality 5 bolt crankset+spider in 94 BCD to replace the Alivio hyperdrive-C 24/34/42 set i have on there now. pref. black, silver, red, or some combination thereof.
> 
> have: not much. NOS avid 1d-30 brake, alivio cantilevers & levers, new kool stop cantilever pads, thompson elite seatpost in 26.8, aceraX wheelset with araya vp-20 rims, rock shox quadra 5 front suspension in threaded 1", 1" uno kalloy quill stem, marz z3 bomber qr20 in 1 1/8" threadless, stx rear derailleur, other stuff you wouldn't want either, and of course some legal tender too.


You ain't going to get much love when you're dealing Alivio and Acera.


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> You ain't going to get much love when you're dealing Alivio and Acera.


yeah i know.
it's what i have, though. i'm only a poor college student who rides bikes.
i need a part and was hoping someone would take paypal or a money order or something but didn't want to explicitly say "i want to buy this part:"

besides, someone might have a need for a cheap, moderate-duty piece of equipment like if a part on a less-favored bike just broke and they don't have a quality replacement on hand or the funds or motivation to buy XT.

so if someone has a quality, used or NOS, *5-bolt, 94 BCD crankset+BB* that i can replace the Alivio Hyperdrive-C on my bike with, i'd be much obliged :thumbsup:


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

fervor_1 said:


> I went through the garage this weekend and came up with a big list of stuff for trade.
> 
> Have:
> *Fork Parts / shocks*
> ...


You have a pm.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Have to trade:
ITEM I FORGOT TO POST BEFORE: White Industries high flange hubs, 32h
Avid Arch Supremes
Avid Tri-Align 2s, silver complete front and rear set NIB
2 sets of XT thumbies
SS5 brakel levers, almost new
1 set of XC-Pro SUNTOUR COMPATIBLE thumbies
1 Halson Inversion fork, 1" threaded
1 Syncros seatpost that fits in a Yo Eddy frame
1 27.0mm ti Syncros post, not great cosmetically but could be fixed up
Shimano Carbon brake booster
Almost new, never-mounted Paul Crosstop 3's F+R, red ano, Ritchey pads- may rustle up instructions
IRD Widget brake
IRD Switchback brake, missing straddle cable and hanger
Syncros 1" road stem, quill, silver
XC-Pro levers
Shimano XT Rapidfire brake/shifter levers, new, no box
--------------
Need:
blue or green Avid Tri-Align brakes
blue or green REAR Westpine Scissors brake
DKG blue brake booster, cosmetics important
Fat City steel flat handlebars, this will go on a bike that gets ridden, please nothing worn out or likely to crack or bend
compact drive spider for Bullseye cranks
-------------- 
Special offer: I need blue ano Westpine Scissors brakes F+R, or alternatively 1 blue Westpine Scissors brake and one green or blue Avid Tri-Align canti. Am willing to pay good cash, or give choicest parts, for these items.


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

Have:
Cook Bros Racing E2 spider. Chrome 130mm BCD (road double or fixed).

Want:
- Cook Bros Racing E2 spider. Chrome or black. Triple 94/58 or 110/74 BCD.
- Avid Arch Supreme. Set. NOS.
- Brake Levers. To fit Arch Supremes.
- Rims. 32 Hole. 26". Ukai, Araya, Sun.
- Aftermarket MAG21(SL) forkbrace.To fit V-brake. Black or chrome.
- Hubset. MTB. 32 hole. Nuke Proof Ti or Carbon.
- Seatpostcollar to fit Rocky Mountain Ti Bolt. Red,anodised.
- Stem. Race Face Ti-Beam. Ahead. 1.125". 130mm max.

Happy trails,
Ben


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Nexus 7 speed rear wheel and shifter*

I will trade the Nexus 7 speed rear wheel roller brake setup for a single speed rear wheel with drum brake setup, like sturmey archer, the modern type.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*parts!*

Have:
Dia Compe 986 cantilever brakes (used)
Suntour XC Pro 26.8 seatpost (NOS)
Selle Italia Flite Ti black leather saddle (slight scuff on rear left)
Shimano XTR RD-M952 rear derailleur (new take offs)
NOS in box Shimano M730 XT 6 speed drivetrain (shifters, rear derailleur, and freewheel)
Suntour XC Pro front derailleur, bottom pull 28.6
Suntour XC Pro pedals (used)
Zoom 27.0 seatpost
I can probably get you a WTB drop bar too

Need:
Wheelset with Mavic 231 and XT hubs for 7 speed cassettes (and I don't have any of it yet)
Shimano XTR M901 rear derailleur
Shimano XTR M900 cantilever brakes
Nice set of Shimano XT 7 speed thumbshifters
CK no logo headset. 1 inch

Part for part swap:
I have 175mm Shimano m900 cranks for 170 or smaller cranks

Will part if you're nice and friendly and you have something that I really want:
Marinovative Cheap Trick in original water bottle

And if anybody sees Unotache, he still owes me some Suntour XC Pro levers and a saddle. :sad:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You ain't going to get much love when you're dealing Alivio and Acera.


He's not looking for love, he's looking for parts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sho220 said:


> He's not looking for love, he's looking for parts.


Then dip into your Alivio collection and help the guy out!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted: GT logo'd Vetta SL saddles with "sharkskin" cover and vanadium rails as pictured...to complete a couple period builds and because it's the saddle that fits me best. Please shoot me a PM if you happen to have any. I have a list of possible trade stock about six posts above this one. Have a decent selection so please check it out.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> And if anybody sees Unotache, he still owes me some Suntour XC Pro levers and a saddle. :sad:


He's a repeat offended. I bought a fork off him two, maybe three years ago. Never got it. He stopped returning emails a long time ago.

Did he pull the same 'It's in my mess of a garage and I will find it soon and get it to you' story he repeated to me for over a year? A ways in, he offered to refund my money but I really wanted the fork so I thought a little more patience would pay off. I should have taken the refund.

Good luck SF. Be warned everyone else.

*Oh, and if he ever resolves this, I will ask to have this post pulled or I will edit it to reflect him coming clean.*


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> He's a repeat offended. I bought a fork off him two, maybe three years ago. Never got it. He stopped returning emails a long time ago.
> 
> Did he pull the same 'It's in my mess of a garage and I will find it soon and get it to you' story he repeated to me for over a year? A ways in, he offered to refund my money but I really wanted the fork so I thought a little more patience would pay off. I should have taken the refund.
> 
> ...


No, he's [*UNOTACHE]* worse now, he claimed he sent it. He never returned emails or pms after that. No offer of a refund at all. That was about 6 months ago. At this point, I'd be surprised if he returned my money. I hope other people are aware of this before dealing with him.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Then dip into your Alivio collection and help the guy out!


You'd be disgusted if you saw the boxes of crap parts I have lying around the bike room...Anyone need a Greenfield kickstand? I've got about 10 of them...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sho220 said:


> You'd be disgusted if you saw the boxes of crap parts I have lying around the bike room...Anyone need a Greenfield kickstand? I've got about 10 of them...


When I amass a bunch of parts that are not worth keeping, but too nice to throw away...Craigslist bulk listing. $20-40 for everything, just get it out of my face. That way you get a few bucks and someone gets a lot of parts for cheap. It'd take you forever to sell the stuff otherwise.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

I've added a link to Pictures Below. I want this stuff gone. PM me with whatever you have, let's work some trades!




























































































fervor_1 said:


> I went through the garage this weekend and came up with a big list of stuff for trade.
> 
> Have:
> *Fork Parts / shocks*
> ...


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm very interested in your yellow brakes and the other cati brakes I see.... and some levers perhaps.

I'll pm in a bit. My computers acting up.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

You have a PM.



duotone said:


> I'm very interested in your yellow brakes and the other cati brakes I see.... and some levers perhaps.
> 
> I'll pm in a bit. My computers acting up.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Wanted- hopefully NOS WTB Powerbeam rims, 32h.
XT caged pedals for use with clips and straps. M900 or 910 XTR rear derailleur, any cage length, and also the front der for use with a Fat Yo Eddy.
Sachs New Success MTB derailleurs.
Flite ti saddle.
Fat City True Temper bars.


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

hey guys, i still need a good quality, used or NOS 3-ring crankset + bb assembly in 5-bolt, 94mm BCD. i'm not picky about the brand so long as it's sturdy and bomb-proof for hard trail riding; someone's deore LX, XT or something would be great. send me a PM. 

~1995 vintage, black or silver color preferred but i'll take anything if it's strong and has got a good matching bottom bracket to go along with it.

i don't have that many parts- you might be interested in a marzocchi bomber z3 qr20, some avid 1d-30 tri-align brakes, thompson zero setback 26.8 seatpost, old STX/alivio and LX parts, but i'm more hoping that someone has a crankset they could just sell me.


----------



## Schwinnodoom (Sep 15, 2008)

*Need Al spring sleeves/caps for my Avid Tri-align cantilevers*

I said the thing I want most right now in the title. I also would very much like to have some bike-specific tools, if anyone does not need a
-Shimano splined cartridge BB installation tool
-Crank puller with small button made for square tapered spindle cranks, standard 22mm thread
-Shinano Cassette lockring tool
-1 or 3 pronged "hook spanner" for really obsolete loose bearing BB lockrings
If anyone has upgraded to bigger, better, higher quality things and no longer needs any of the above mentioned tools, I would really like to know.

I am kind of a noob right now on this forum, but I very much would like to get those brakes working.
I found a pair of neat looking cantilever brakes at a swap meet, and recently I realized why they were only $5 for two brake arms, a straddle cable, and pads.
I was able to find adequate return springs, no sweat. But apparently they are missing the sleeves that fit around the springs, and also the special caps that maintain spring tension. 
I was told by a mechanic who knows a ton about obsolete bike parts and he told me to go scavenge some scrap BMX frames and see if any U-brake parts would work. He also warned me that even if the U-brake parts fit, they would undoubtedly be plastic and prone to failure, if they were cheap enough to still be on the scrap frame.

Anyone have any aluminum bits in their odds and ends containers that sound like they would work? Drop me a line at [email protected], (apparently Mtbr will not let me use my old address for a new forum account) 
The Cantilevers look just like one of the attached pics, except they are missing the adjusting caps beneath the mounting bolts.

I have some assorted parts to trade, I think the most relevant of my stuff would be...

-Specialized 9spd triple (22t, 32t, 44t, 175mm) crankset
-a seatpost or two
-complete set of oldschool Shimano cantilever brakes and matching levers (c. 1985), 
-single Dia-compe right brake lever with a bright yellow lever body, kinda nifty
-beefy-ass Brooklyn Machine Works saddle, medium gray and navy fabric, for something downhill related, finish on steel rails is slightly off in place and there's a tiny hole near the nose of the seat, but considering the kind of abuse it was intended for, it's "like new" (looks like pic, only grey/navy blue)
-if anyone needs a hubless Shimano cassette body for anything, I have an extra kicking around my garage

I might dig out some other items soon, and I have some neat Road stuff too if anyone is interested... if anyone has those little parts I would really love to get them!


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

I was digging through some old stuff and found:

1 set of NOS Shimano 952 crankarms. 175mm. no spider but it has the lockring and snapring

1 set of used 952 crankarms. 175. no spider, yes lockring and snapring

1 NOS Hershey racing spider for 95x cranks. 5 bolt 110/74 BCD. Silver
1 used Hershey racing spider for 95x cranks. 5 bolt 94/58 BCD silver

IMPORTANT: The spiders are currently attached to the cranks. I think the used spider and crank needed modification to fit (filing/grinding). Anyone who expresses interest in these will get detailed pictures.

1 well used first gen XTR rapidfire front shifter pod only. The rear shifter ate itself years ago and the Grafton perches to which they were attached are long gone.

1 set of NOS 952 shifters
1 set of slightly used 952 shifters

The only VRC item I'm interested in is my old Ti Phoenix. It was the 11th made in Steve's first batch of ti frames. Aside from that, I need a Brooks B68 in brown or honey for my wife


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm looking to turn back the clock on my bike, if you're looking to try discs.

Have:
Shimano BR-M475 Mechanical Disc brakes (6-bolt)
Wheelset with Alex AL-DM18 32-hole with Shimano HB-M475, 9 speed freehub
(I will say, though I have tried to regularly clean and repack the hubs, they are not as smooth as they used to be. Rims appear to be true.)
Titec 1 1/8" flat stem 
Titec Hellbent XC bars
Shimano Deore 9-speed shifter/brakelever combo (I believe it is working order, though I'm not 100%. It is possible the rear pod may need to be serviced)
Older Deore LX Mountain thumb shifters (note: these are the kind that attached to a compatible brake lever unit. They do not attach to the bar alone without modification)

Wanted:
Rim brake wheelset with 9-speed compatible hub (or, if you trade me and can switch out the freehub, I'll just keep mine, provided both are shimano compatible). I'd prefer sealed bearing, but am willing to consider other.
Light set of V-brakes and stand-alone levers
Decent riser stem/bar
UST tires good for dry/hardpack, and some loose (I'm in Nevada, so we don't get much wet stuff  )

PM me if interested and I can send pics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fmdj said:


> I'm looking to turn back the clock on my bike, if you're looking to try discs.
> 
> Have:
> Shimano BR-M475 Mechanical Disc brakes (6-bolt)
> ...


Thats a list of new parts.


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry, was hoping for older parts (except mayby the UST's  ) The parts I have are mostly '02, which probably doesn't qualify as VRC 
But honestly, I had hoped to get older parts, and had seen some discs for trade on here, so was hoping it was ok to offer them in trade for the older stuff. In specific, I'd love to get my hands on some wheels with Ritchey rims (my Rock 440's from '94 were indestructible) and if they are laced to any nuke proofs or ringles, well, let's say I wouldn't complain. But let me know if I need to move/remove my post.
Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nothing you need to remove...but the parts you have and the parts you want aren't really that 'vintage'...so you're missing your demographic a bit. Thats all.

Someone may have what you're looking for though. You never know.


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

Just randomly: Does anybody want an old XTR remote rapidfire shifter? Hey, somebody might, right? ;-)

I'm looking for a 1" rigid fork myself (threaded or threadless), if it matters. I'm looking to get rid of the Jett C that came on my 91 Stumpy.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

*Seatpost...*

MWM seeking part:
Syncros, Shimano XT or Control Tech 26.4mm seatpost in vg or NOS condition.

Maybe I have something you'd like in trade?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

MWM seeking part:
Syncros, Shimano XT or Control Tech 26.4mm seatpost in vg or NOS condition.

Maybe I have something you'd like in trade?


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

*Bullseye Adapter for Grafton brake lever*

Hello,
I need a bullseye adapter plate for I think 2nd Generation cranks to mount shimano chainrings.Would trade a nice pair of purple Grafton brake lever.


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

*Answer Accu Trax XL for L*

Hello,
Trade a superlong black Accu Trax for a 6inch long steerer tube.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay I was fine when the Tittle of Thread was change, but looking at it today I see that my Name is being change as a Author of this whole helpful posting.

Can I please be recognize by being the one that came with the original idea, I think is only fair

thanks

ricardo.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

OK...how silly...but WTF

I hereby move to declare patineto as the official Author or Originator of the "Official 'Trade Only' Thread (no for sale items allowed)" thread. That should be worth about a half Powerbar wrapper..

Ricardo...It's kind of like rumphy wanting credit for some pics you posted, don't you think ....?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> OK...how silly...but WTF
> 
> I hereby move to declare patineto as the official Author or Originator of the "Official 'Trade Only' Thread (no for sale items allowed)" thread. That should be worth about a half Powerbar wrapper..
> 
> Ricardo...It's kind of like rumphy wanting credit for some pics you posted, don't you think ....?


Yes, Patineto started this thread and at what point did anyone claim otherwise? Does it even matter who started the thread?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Yes, Patineto started this thread and at what point did anyone claim otherwise? Does it even matter who started the thread?


Well Eric the current Author showing is *tosis*

Actually do you think you can do me a favor...??

And put the original tittle back on my first posting, Not at the tittle I know, but as a "note" or somewhere to keep the flavor of the whole thing more intact...

It was something like..

*"How about this, You tell me what you need, I tell you what I have"*

I have no need for recognition, but then again in my opinion intellectual property does need to be respected.

Ps: Thanks Stan for your fair support.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

nothing really changed but "your" trade thread was obviously merged with the breezer thread from tosis. those 4 posts are older than yours thus show up before yours (post no. 5). 

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What Carsten said.

Its a function of the merging of threads. I wasn't trying to remove recognition from Patineto.

When Patineto's original thread picked up steam, I changed the name to reflect what this thread had become. Its simple and to the point. I will not change the title to the poorly constructed title you suggest above.

I made the change to the thread title back when it first started...and the merging of threads every bit of 6+ months ago. I like how you're bringing this up just now.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

patineto said:


> I have no need for recognition, but then again in my opinion intellectual property does need to be respected.
> 
> Ps: Thanks Stan for your fair support.


I haven't spent time reading the TOS for this board, but I'm guessing that the intellectual property belongs to MTBR. Respect. :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> OK...how silly...but WTF


 (nsfw)
http://mi-ban.net/Mp3/Diabeetus/Benn...a Mix].mp3



stan4bikes said:


> I hereby move to declare patineto as the official Author or Originator of the "Official 'Trade Only' Thread (no for sale items allowed)" thread. That should be worth about a half Powerbar* wrapper..


 at least 2, and maybe a clif bar also



stan4bikes said:


> .
> 
> Ricardo...It's kind of like rumphy wanting credit for some pics you posted, don't you think ....?


 would that be as bad as picking peoples brain to increase the profit of a sale?



patineto said:


> I have no need for recognition, but then again in my opinion intellectual property does need to be respected.


 bolt it to your motorcycle!**

*TM

**I stole that from someone

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

now who has some syncros revolutions and a 34.9 bp front der or some deathgrip tires, I got lots of stuff, lets talk


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you serious? Who the heck cares who the original author is. If you're so concerned with it, go into science and write research papers. The fact that because this thread is now 16 pages long makes you want to pee on it and declare it yours is just odd to me.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

This is about as silly as arguing about who invented DH mountain biking...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I declare this thread mine! Now everybody, p!ss off.

No, not really. 

Here is an idea though; since this thread has gotten so long, and kind of deluted, how about a weekly or monthly thread kind of like the picture friday thread. Mod deletes the previous thread and if you still need something the following week or month you post it up on the new thread. Maybe? No? 

I still need stuff and have stuff to trade, go back a few pages please and see what I need/have to trade.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

It was Gary Fisher of course.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sho220 said:


> This is about as silly as arguing about who invented DH mountain biking...


Hahaha!

It really is. Besides, we all know I invented DH mountain biking.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i need hardware (spacers and long bolts) for a dkg brake booster. have some stuff laying around so shoot what you need. PM me.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> It really is. Besides, we all know I invented DH mountain biking.


And then you invented the internet so you could brag about it...


----------



## kokies (Aug 15, 2007)

*looking to trade my fisher away to a new home*

Rare 1991 Gary Fisher Mt Tam with RS1 for trade. This is the first full production mountain bike to be sold with a front shock. Own a piece of history. 
Condition: It does have surface rust but nothing beyond. Seat post is free and seat tube looks good inside and no dents.

trade includes: frame, RS1 w/bontrager steerer, stock fisher stem, stock fisher bar, stock nitto post, stock fisher HS and stock BB. 
size is 17.5" c-c. 
Please PM me your email address for larger pictures.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*neon Diamondback APEX frame*

NOS Diamondback APEX frame from back in the neon days. Measures 20.5" c-c along the seat tube. Surprise me with your trade offer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kokies said:


> Rare 1991 Gary Fisher Mt Tam with RS1 for trade. This is the first full production mountain bike to be sold with a front shock. Own a piece of history.
> Condition: It does have surface rust but nothing beyond. Seat post is free and seat tube looks good inside and no dents.
> 
> Sale/trade includes: frame, RS1 w/bontrager steerer, stock fisher stem, stock fisher bar, stock nitto post, stock fisher HS and stock BB.
> ...


Trade only dude. What do you have to trade?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know about that.... I think you'd have a ton of reposts every week. Maybe monthly?
I don't have any problems breezing through this... what 9 months worth... to find things I saw in the past.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

*OK dig deep whose got it? the 26.8 XTR post*

I have this to trade NOS M900 XTR 27.2 post in the box for your 26.8mm of the same. Hit the shelves and boxes somebodies got to have one....


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

1985 Mountain Goat Deluxe frame or complete bike. Trade for something of equal interest.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

First Flight said:


> 1985 Mountain Goat Deluxe frame or complete bike. Trade for something of equal interest.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Trimble X-frame? I know you have a few already but I gotta try. I'll see what else I can throw at it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Trimble X-frame? I know you have a few already but I gotta try. I'll see what else I can throw at it.


We already have a couple of those as well so probably not unless it was something unusual.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

First Flight said:


> We already have a couple of those as well so probably not unless it was something unusual.


I figured as much, and it isn't terribly unusual. I was going to add a '93ish (gotta check) Manitou to the offer but you have a bunch of those too. Damn.

The only frames I have that are really unique are the ones I am really attached to. Still, that is a damn pretty frame.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Jeff, what size is that Goat?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> It really is. Besides, we all know I invented DH mountain biking.


From the the pictures we've all seen you invented....upside down half naked DH mountain biking and then reinacted it at Keyesville


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> From the the pictures we've all seen you invented....upside down half naked DH mountain biking and then reinacted it at Keyesville


Not sure about the half naked part.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> Hey Jeff, what size is that Goat?


Looks to be an 18"


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

OK, how about this for a trade - I'll trade my custom painted Chris Chance, which truly is a work of art for a small Buck Shaver frame. 

And when I say the custom painted Chris Chance is a work of art, I mean it. It is a painting I did of Chris back in 94 after he visited our shop. A picture of it is posted in another thread.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

IF52 said:


> OK, how about this for a trade - I'll trade my custom painted Chris Chance, which truly is a work of art for a small Buck Shaver frame.


There's a small NOS Buck for sale onFirstflight's website.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> There's a small NOS Buck for sale onFirstflight's website.


Hmm, maybe Jeff should consider trading it for the painting. I know he wants that painting. It is bike art afterall, by a formally trained artist no less.


----------



## Eppik (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a Ti Grafton BB axle / spindle - 118mm, great shape. I'd trade that for something. I'll look at what I need.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Anyone have a straight spring for a Speedmaster. It is for a front non-drive side or rear drive side. Trade for a Powerbar wrapper or something similar. Thanks


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Anyone have a straight spring for a Speedmaster. It is for a front non-drive side or rear drive side. Trade for a Powerbar wrapper or something similar. Thanks


I'll look. I think I do although I don't need anymore powerbar wrappers. Got any socks?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> I'll look. I think I do although I don't need anymore powerbar wrappers. Got any socks?


Vintage knee high tube socks with red stripes or do you want something else? What size? Thanks for checking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

have: 1" Mountain Goat quill stem 5" 35deg
want: 1" Mountain Goat quill stem with less rise...

Carsten


----------



## justanotherbikegeek (Jun 3, 2008)

WANTED: 
1" quill stem, 135mm length, 5 or 10-degree rise, MUST HAVE REMOVABLE STEM CLAMP

1" threaded headset

Seat post binder bolt/quick release clamp


HAVE:
Older Deore DX canti brakes (BR-MT62), black, used

Ancient SR-MTS100 quill stem, dual bar clamp, really fugly

STX 7 spd. trigger shifters, left one has broken screw on cable tension adjuster but works fine

XC-Pro 31.8 front derailleur for Microdrive crankset (max 48t big ring), missing cable fixing bolt, well used but works fine

Heavy as crap Avenir steel quill stem, about 15-degree rise, 130mm reach

Suntour XC9000 front hub, NOS, mint

SRAM ESP 700-80 8-spd grip shifter for rear derailleur. NOS with cable and plastic ring thingie that goes between grip shift and grip

Suntour XC LTC right side crankarm, 175mm, 5 bolt, 110 spacing, used but decent shape


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

*Wanted: STUMPJUMPER*

I AM WILLING TO TRADE FOR: 
2008 or newer Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite 
2008 or newer Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 
Giant Trance models 
Trek EX9/EX8 
Santa Cruz Heckler
or SIMILAR NEW FULL SUSPENSION MOUNTAINBIKE


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YZINGERR said:


> I AM WILLING TO TRADE FOR:
> 2008 or newer Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite
> 2008 or newer Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp
> Giant Trance models
> ...


Double check what forum you're in dude.


----------



## ryan2100 (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone have a magura gustav adapter/adaptor they want to trade. I have a #11 adapter right now which goes from a stand IS mount to 210mm in the front or IS to 190mm in the rear, I would love to trade to someone who has a front postmount to 190 or 210mm for a gustav, these things are hard to come by and would really appreciate the help, thanks
Ryan


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ryan2100 said:


> Anyone have a magura gustav adapter/adaptor they want to trade. I have a #11 adapter right now which goes from a stand IS mount to 210mm in the front or IS to 190mm in the rear, I would love to trade to someone who has a front postmount to 190 or 210mm for a gustav, these things are hard to come by and would really appreciate the help, thanks
> Ryan


Are those cantilever brakes?


----------



## ryan2100 (Aug 8, 2008)

no they are disc brakes but use special adapters becuase the are floating disc brakes, thanks
Ryan


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ryan2100 said:


> no they are disc brakes but use special adapters becuase the are floating disc brakes, thanks
> Ryan


Exactly. Not vintage, retro, or classic.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I know its a long shot but does anybody have any Sweetwings road cranks in a 172.5mm length? Or Cannodale Magic Motrocycle cranks? I have a new lightly used set of FSA K-force carbon cranks to trade. 

I KNOW ITS MTBR but somebody gat to have them


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a black Klein MC2 stem/bar combo with rise (without brake noodle),
looking for a black Klein MC2 stem/bar combo with zero rise (also without Brake noodle)


----------



## TiCN WC (Sep 6, 2008)

Wanted
75-100mm 1" quill stem 25.4 clamp. mild rise or preferably flat
Ritchey Vantage Comp Rim(s) 32h or good 26" (559) 7spd rear wheel
Five bolt round chainring(s) for shimano LX crankset

Have
Onza Bar ends (the long ones) in very used shape
shimano thumb friction front shifter 
Zoom 27.0 seatpost
Deore XT 750 34.9 top pull front detailer in very good shape.
Shimano LX Biopace chainring set
Manitou inexpensive 80mm 1-1/8" threadless with headset and short steerer. (very good shape)

Will trade 
Shimano LX Biopace Crank set for decent chankset with round rings.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Have:

Araya RM17 rims(2) 36 hole brand new still have the paper wrapping, light gray color.

Need:

Ritchey Alloy or brazed bullmoose
Gecko stem or bar/stem or fork 1" with 7-1/2" steerer

I know, not a fair trade, but thats what I need.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Anyone Need a 26.8 mm black XTR M900 seatpost?*

More of a daily rider condition.
A lot of the annodizing is worn off but its still a solid and light 'post.

PM me for photos.

Open to trades for 700c road tires, a 700c 126mm spaced rear wheel, other stuff??


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

*Kona Project Two Fork, stem, etc.*

I have up for trade the following items in excellent, almost new old stock condition:

1. Kona Project Two Fork from a size 17" 1995 Kona Hardtail. 1 and 1/8" threaded steerer tube. The fork is a gold metallic paint color and it still has all the Project Two stickers in tact and in great shape. Canti/V-brake only obviously. It will come with the Canti brake line guide.

2. Kona Velocity Quill Stem - same color as the fork again with the Velocity Stickers still in tact. Two nice pinch bolts up front to secure the bar........which brings me to the last item.

3. Kona Race Light Handlebars with shim for Velocity Stem above - in good condition and a perfect complement to the stem and fork above.

I'd be happy to do a trade for an 80mm suspension fork that is in good to very good condition. Again, all three of these items are in excellent condition.

If interested, in a whole Kona cockpit type set up I can also trade the Racelite seatpost, saddle for a comperable seatpost/saddle in return and i also have some Kona labled brake levers and canti brakes I would gladly trade for some equivalent V-brakes.

Please feel free to contact me at [email protected] if interested in doing a swap.

Mark


----------



## deltra (Feb 9, 2007)

*Vintage items to trade*

HAVE 15 years of Dirt Rag Mags

WANT NOS M952 XTR crank or NOS rings and BB; set of Marinovative V brakes or ??
--------------------------
HAVE lots of vintage parts in various condition to trade you might be surprised

WANT Gonzo titanium skewers with tool, Ritchey Z-Max tires, Michelin Wildgripper Rock tires, 8 speed Bar end shifters, Candys, Arch Rival Supremes not regulars, NOS 34t 4 bolt chainrings.

--------------------------
HAVE Small Fat Chance Montser Fat F or F/F and/or a Small Breezer Lightning F/suspension corrected Breezer rigid Fork 96er

WANT interesting equivalent vintage rigid steel or Ti F/F or ??


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*Few 'new' toys*

Recent stuff in the collection. Will be happy to send pics.

Stuff that can go:

A Syncros style seatpost 31.6 Black with silver top, syncros type cradle. Full length. No logos. JD?? Etched are cm markings, from min insertion to 15. At first thought it was a Syncros, but now not so sure, price was worth it alone for the seat that was attached though.

Rock Shox Quadra 10 Fork. 1" Threadless. It's in very good condition. Was pretty much a placeholder until I got my hands on an Amp. 48mm travel. Grey. Adjustable preload on the rubber bumpers.

Odyssey Svelte Cromoly Pedals - champange. Used. One set has cages mounted, one doesn't. Some light scratches but no cement gouges. Around 270g. (One set is on the loaner bike, the other on the trainer)

Shimano Front Mechs:

XT M737. Top swing, bottom pull. 34.9mm. Minor dings and scratches. It's been used, but it did clean up nice. I'd put it somewhere near the good category.

XT M735. Top swing, bottom pull. 1 1/4" BOLT ON. Some rust on inside of cage. Some dings on outside of cage. Finish is somewhere between fair and good.

Looking:

Amp 1" threadless forks (or 1 1/8 F-4).
Some Vetta saddles.
Good V-Brake Levers.
XT or XTR rear mechs. Up to the 730 or 950 series.
Other seatposts - in 27.2
Cranks
BB's - Square taper 73 X 110-113.
XT or XTR cassettes.

Thanks,

JmZ


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

deltra said:


> HAVE 15 years of Dirt Rag Mags
> 
> WANT NOS M952 XTR crank or NOS rings and BB; set of Marinovative V brakes or ??


Seriously? I wouldn't even trade 1 pair of Marinovatives for some old magazines.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Looking for a Judy 1 1/4" threadless crown. Need 8+ inches of steerer tube. Will trade a Manitou III crown of same dimensions...


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Will trade this old Litespeed frame w/ 1" Chris King Head Set for a GT xizang or zaskar in 20":


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*sorry...*



Iron horseman said:


> Will trade this old Litespeed frame w/ 1" Chris King Head Set for a GT xizang or zaskar in 20":


all I've got is a 14 1/2" Zaskar LE, an 18" Zaskar. an 18" Zaskar LE and a 19" Lightning...no 20's...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> all I've got is a 14 1/2" Zaskar LE, an 18" Zaskar. an 18" Zaskar LE and a 19" Lightning...no 20's...


If he measured Center to Top and you measured Center to Center, you're set!


----------



## deltra (Feb 9, 2007)

Seriously


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Its got to be a 20. My 19 and 18's are just too small. My 20" Pantera is perfect. Thanks though.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Have:
NOS Suntour XC pro grease guard freehub FH-XP20-7 with skewer in original packaging.

Want:
Crankset in good condition to use on a single-speed road frame
other miscellaneous parts, PM with other trade offers if you want the hub


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

have: 19" timber wolf, 23" timber comp

want: 20-21" brazed ritchey


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> have: 19" timber wolf, 23" timber comp
> 
> want: 20-21" brazed ritchey


Pictures. You know better.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> If he measured Center to Top and you measured Center to Center, you're set!


Not likely judging by the pictures of the Litespeed frame. I know Stan and Stan knows GT sizing.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hollister said:


> have: 19" timber wolf, 23" timber comp
> 
> want: 20-21" brazed ritchey


 Do you have forks with those or are they bare frame? Are you measuring center to center?


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

*Rocky Mountain seatpost collar*

Hi,

Would like to trade this bolt-on seatpost collar for an identical collar which is red anodised. D=31,8mm.
Any info where to buy one is more than welcome 

Pics: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9930

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Trade.

Want: Merlin Titanium bars.

Have: WTB Titanium bars.


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

*Couple of items*

I have:
NOS M732 XT Thumb shifters

I want:
Paul Thumbies with 9 speed shifters

I also have a 1993 MB2 fork (ritchey crown and red) I want the 52cm MB2 frame to go with it.

I have a complete 1991 MB2 that has been powdercoated orange in 49cm size,

I also have a 1991 MB2 that is all original (even the tires) in a 55cm size.

I would trade the 55cm bike for one that is identical in a 52cm size.


----------



## willygoat (Dec 20, 2007)

*g-t-*

Hey g-t- if you're out there, check your P.M.s


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*have: *

Front/rear set of 2nd generation WTB roller cams

WTB drop bar shifter mounts

Black WTB/King GreaseGuard headset

*want:*

Front/rear set of 1st generation WTB roller cams

Silver WTB/King headset


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> *have: *
> 
> Front/rear set of 2nd generation WTB roller cams
> 
> ...


Guessing you want second gen and you have third gen? First gen doesn't have the carve out in the arms. Check Ham #33 on the Cunningham site to see the only set of 1st gens I've seen.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Guessing you want second gen and you have third gen? First gen doesn't have the carve out in the arms. Check Ham #33 on the Cunningham site to see the only set of 1st gens I've seen.


never seen those. what's the story on those? one offs?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> never seen those. what's the story on those? one offs?


WTB made them like this at first. Then they realized that they could shave a bunch of material off and keep the performance. The NOS brake I have was from the original run but the original owner shipped it back to WTB at their request to have the additional machining done. You can see the the finish is different where the subsequent work was done. My guess is that the first run(s) wasn't so large so that most were upgraded. Don't know though. I was pretty psyched to see the first gen brakes on #33.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> WTB made them like this at first. Then they realized that they could shave a bunch of material off and keep the performance. The NOS brake I have was from the original run but the original owner shipped it back to WTB at their request to have the additional machining done. You can see the the finish is different where the subsequent work was done. My guess is that the first run(s) wasn't so large so that most were upgraded. Don't know though. I was pretty psyched to see the first gen brakes on #33.


Im sure there were a few variations in the arms in the early stages.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> *have: *
> 
> Front/rear set of 2nd generation WTB roller cams
> 
> ...


So Dave, what kind of shape is your Black WTB/King in? i might have a deal for you.

nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> So Dave, what kind of shape is your Black WTB/King in? i might have a deal for you.
> 
> nate


just emailed you...


----------



## fetor (Nov 29, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> *have: *
> 
> Front/rear set of 2nd generation WTB roller cams
> 
> ...


I have a silver WTB/King headset. I tried PM'ing you but you message box is full... let me know if you're interested.


----------



## slingshot (Nov 21, 2005)

*purple chris king headset*

i have a purple king headset. it's 1 1/8" I'm looking to trade for a set of paul motolites and some levers. if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Looking for:
silver Ritchey non compact crankset 180 or 175.
silver cook bros dogbone crank set pre cbr/rsr style. I really want a set with the old logo like the photo below but am open to checking out what any one has.









Have for trade:
Campagnolo Record OR crank set 175 44/30/21
Athena bottom bracket 111spindle 68shell
Record OR front derailleur
Racing T rear derailleur 









Ritchey logic crankset 175 48/36/24


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> Looking for:
> silver Ritchey non compact crankset 180 or 175.
> 
> Ritchey logic crankset 175 48/36/24


Would you consider silver 177.5's in the same condition? Silver, non-compact.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> Looking for:
> silver Ritchey non compact crankset 180 or 175.
> silver cook bros dogbone crank set pre cbr/rsr style. I really want a set with the old logo like the photo below but am open to checking out what any one has.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Wanted: Fisher MountainBikes decals from era pictured below (~1988)

Downtube and /or headtube decals

To trade: What do you need? Parts, Flite saddle, Yeti decals, etc. etc. -- we'll find something you can use.

Thanks


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

Up for trade: 
Brand New Shimano Deore ST-M535 Hydraulic Dual Control Levers
Included with the set are: Both shifters, hydraulic tubing long enough for ANY build, all appropriate shifting housing, pretty much everything you need to set up the hydraulic brakes, and of course some boring manuals and paper work. everything NIB. 

Never been mounted, Will shift 2 gears at once. 

Will trade for brand new rear 9sd cassette, brand new 9sd chain, 2 - 185 rotors and adapters for BB7's


----------



## ptpalpha (Oct 3, 2008)

Have:
Everything has been traded except the TCO seatpost.

Email me at [email protected] with any questions.
Thanks,
Paul in Michigan


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Yeti Trade*

*Have*: 19" Yeti Pro FRO from about 92/93. XT headset, Mag21 crown. No dings, no cracks. I have all the proper ferrules for it as well.

*Want*: 18-19" Yeti ARC in the same condition as mine. Turquoise/yellow or turquoise/gray color combo ok.

Sorry for the bad photos. Marks on the down tube up by the head tube is just decal residue. I'll be sure to have that cleaned off if a trade is out there.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> *Have*: 19" Yeti Pro FRO from about 92/93.


Your frame is a '94. Up to '93, they still had the standard rear brake arch and welded cable guides.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Your frame is a '94. Up to '93, they still had the standard rear brake arch and welded cable guides.


Ah, thanks Stu!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Have*: NOS Controltech quill stem 1 1/8" X 135mm. 10* Made in the USA

Tioga T Bone quill stem 1" X 150mm. 10* very clean. Made in Japan

AVID Black Ops Research SAAGO Ahead stem 1 1/8" 100mm. 10* USA 
Comes with original box and instructions.

*Need*: A late 80's/early 90's 135ish mm, 0*-10* 1 1/8" quill stem, with some sort of cable 
hanger system, in like condition.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

OK on the urging of some folks on the following thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=468728

I've decided to post my classic uber light Ted Wojcik/AMP frameset up on the for trade thread. It's a 16.5-17" frame and would come with both the original and Rissie racing air shocks. I don't have the specific tube lengths in front of me (and won't until 2 Dec as I'm going on vacation) but I'll can answer any other questions you might have fairly easily. What I'd like to trade for is a like quality steel or ti frameset. Modern or Vintage OK just has to have some soul. Cheers.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I have a sick Bontrager Ti-lite medium all built up with a 2004 marzocchi bomber and sour apple chris king hubs laced to valiant rims, race face next cranks ringle post and stem avid arch supreme brakes paul levers.

also have a Judy FSX with 1" threadless bontrager crown and carbon brake arch and englund carts (also risse gem cart and speed springs).

I will trade for 80's bmx cruisers like: Cook Bros, Patterson, Nomura, JMC, SE, VDC, Hutch, Prodyne, GHP, etc.........also trade for BMX parts like sonlite hubs, and anything high end from the 80's

email me at [email protected].


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Need Sun C16 rim with duranomic finish in 32 Hole 

Have.......LOTS! to trade.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*duranomic?*



gm1230126 said:


> Need Sun C16 rim with duranomic finish in 32 Hole
> 
> Have.......LOTS! to trade.


sorry, I'm blue collar and that's a $10.00 word. What is it you need?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> sorry, I'm blue collar and that's a $10.00 word. What is it you need?


As the post said I need one Sun C-16 rim anodized Duranomic (brownish) finish. Believe me Stan when I say I have lots to trade..... probably as much if not more than you but mine is most all XT and up a few LX and DX bits. I do have one list posted on here and it's probably doubled since I posted it.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*oooh, sorry...*



gm1230126 said:


> As the post said I need one Sun C-16 rim anodized Duranomic (brownish) finish. Believe me Stan when I say I have lots to trade..... probably as much if not more than you but mine is most all XT and up a few LX and DX bits. I do have one list posted on here and it's probably doubled since I posted it.


I'm sorry my post wasn't clear, I didn't know what "Duranomic" meant, that's all I needed to know. But I guess your parts are obviously better than what I have. I think I may have the rim you need, amazing as that may seem with the low quality of parts that I have.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Stan's kinda chatty tonight.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*bontrager and syncros forks*



patineto said:


> Well I have kind of a Long list.
> 
> *JP-morgen stems (1994-1998), specially the later models with the JP letters carved on the top ..(yes, yes I'm collecting the money for one all ready)
> 
> ...


are you still looking for bonty and syncros forks?I might still have a tange big fork too


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*still have the stem?*



colker1 said:


> nitto dirt drop stem! 100mm extension...short quill.
> 
> psst. an ibis mojo in medium... i trade for my small.


did you get rid of the stem? maybe you were looking for one, not sure from your post,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i realize this was a long time ago,,,,,,,,,,,thanks
mark:thumbsup:


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a pair of purple onza chill pills or Kooka (one green, one purple) cable hangers to trade for Grafton Fat finger cable hangers any color


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have - 91 Small Yo
Want - S/M Yo of same vintage.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have - Kona Project 2 Fork, stem, bars from a 1995 Kona

Want - decent older 100mm suspension fork for the frame these came off of or perhaps 80mm will do.

Here are some pics of the fork, stem, bars for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Have: Shimano UN71 (68x127.5) in excellent shape.
Need: Shimano UN71 (68x113)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

BUMP Sun Mistral C-16 rim in duranomic brown ano finish. 

Have numerous Mavic Rims, Ritchey Rims, Campy Thorr Rim and a host of other M730/35 and Deore DX parts that I'm willing to trade. I have a list posted earlier in this thread that's quite extensive and most of it is still available.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

*Rim swap?*

Will swap 2 NOS (non vintage) Mavic X138 32h rims for 1 vintage 28h rim.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Have Mango 1-1/8" King nothreadset want to trade for red in the same size. Anyone?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted: One pair of 24" Araya RM-20 or Araya RB-17 24" rims would take any color or hole drilling at this point. Also need GT/Vetta sharkskin covered saddles from 93-94 vintage bikes.

Have to Trade:
Ritchey Logic Cranks 170 & 175
Shimano FC-MT60 cranks 2x175mm 1 with silver rings 2 with black rings
Deore XT FC-M739 crank 175mm
Deore LX FC-M569 crank 175mm
WCS 440/DX 7spd wheelset one new one has 50 miles on it
Mavic X221/LX 8spd Wheelset
Mavic 217 Silver/LX 7spd Wheelset
Mavic M231 Silver/ LX M563 7 spd wheelset
Almost Everything XT M737-739
Shimano U-Brakes Black and Silver
Deore BR-MT60 canti's
Deore LX BR-M560 Canti's
3 Complete sets of M900
Titec Ti Bars x2
Syncros Bar black
Kore EA70 black bar
Old Ritchey Logic Bar in Black
Scott AT-2 bars silver x2
BL-M062 Deore 2 finger brake levers
Deore XT M735 long cage rear derailleurs
Deore XT M735 SS Short Cage rear derailleur
Deore DX M650 Long Cage Rear Derailleurs
Deore DX M650 SS Short cage rear derailleur
Shimano Light Action RD-M531 long cage rear derailleur take off
Deore XT FD-M735 31.8 Bottom Pull Front Derailleurs x 6
Deore DX FD-M650 31.8 Bottom Pull Front Derailleurs x 3
Pair of used 32h Mavic M6 Oxygen rims
Campy Thor 32H silver rim
XC Pro Brake Levers NOS
Dozens of 11-12/28, 12/30 cassettes 70, 90 and XTR series
Mag21's numerous threaded and threadless 1-1/8"
Judy XC's Gold 1-1/8" x 7-1/4" tless
Judy XC Black 1-1/8" x 7-1/4" tless
Judy SL's Numerous 1-1/8" x 7-1/4" tless
Answer Pro Fork 1-1/8" ~6"
Manitou EFC in red/gold/blcak ano MINT 8"x1-1/8" threadless
Specialized FS silver 1-1/8" x 7-1/4" tless
Dozen's of Alloy Alchemy and Aheadsets 1-1/8"
Dozen's of Cane Creek 1-1/8" Alloy threadless head sets in black and silver
Deore XT 1-1/8" Cartridge Headset NIB
Specialized Team Master S Amber skinwall 1.9 NIB
Vetta Kaos Theory Kevlar w/Amber skinwall x 2
Tioga Psycho K Limited Amber/Amber pair used

and lots more.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Have: Brodie Gatorblade fork 

Trade for Bontrager composite fork


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Have Eggbeater and Shimano SPD pedals

Trade for Time ATACs


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted NOS Ritchey Vantage Expert ot Vantage Comp 32 hole rims.

See my "to trade" list a few lines higher.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Accutrax fork*

Wanted:
I need a accutrax fork with a long steerer tube to fit a 6" inches head tube. 1 1/4 or 1 1/8.
Answer ATAC too 10 or 15 degree with 120 or 130 mm.

Have:
Vintage XTR and XT rear derailleur and front derailleur
Ringle seat post 26.8mm
1" Marzocchi Atom needs to be rebuilt
Ritchey seat post


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Accutrax fork*

Wanted:
I need a accutrax fork with a long steerer tube to fit a 6" inches head tube. 1 1/4 or 1 1/8.
Answer ATAC too 10 or 15 degree with 120 or 130 mm.

Have:
Vintage XTR and XT rear derailleur/ front derailleurs
Ringle seat post 26.8mm
1" Marzocchi Atom needs to be rebuilt
rock shox judy 1 1/4
Syncro seat posts


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

*In addition to the Kona Parts above - a 1995 Fire Mountain frame!*

Looking to trade an 18" Kona Fire Mountain Frame - in great shape. Can also include a bunch of items seen up a few posts above to sweeten the deal.

Looking for: a more modern disc ready frame, or a more modern suspension fork, cranks, stems, riser bars, Avid bb7s

Feel free to offer anything you might want in trade for the frame.

Here's a pic of it complete:










I just can't figure out what to do with it so I'd rather see it go to a better home than I'm currently giving it.


----------



## ptpalpha (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone interested in a NOS Ritchey Logic Pro bottom bracket in 120mm?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Just a couple of items that might make some folks happy:
- Kooka Kranks: Used to be Rasta, now silver (I think I also have a matching Ti Kooka BB as well). 
- NOS 32H Silver American Classic threaded rear hub (adjustable spindle length)
- NOS 32H Silver World Class Front Hub
- Excellent condition Nuke Proof Warhead wheel set: Fully alloy Atom bomb hubs.
- Good condition Nuke Proof Superfly wheel set. Hubs in excellent shape
- Excellent condition Old School Ritchey Blue Wall WCS Alpha/Omega Bite tires
Need:
- Avid BB7s (would consider Hayes mechanicals or light weight hydraulics)
- Aspide Arrowhead saddle
- Tell me what you have to offer…


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Need: Suntour XC Pro, XT or Syncros seatpost 26.4mm in good to excellent condition. 

I have things to trade. Let's talk...


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*seatposts*

i think I have xc pro 26.4, I'll check my stash
mark g


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

elrancho66 said:


> i think I have xc pro 26.4, I'll check my stash
> mark g


Thanks, Mark! Email me at mtballday (at) hotmail (dot) com and we'll figure out what I have for trade.
-Vince


----------



## paul ron (May 19, 2007)

*Set of Friction thumb shifters? PLEASE?????*

:thumbsup: I need a set of friction thumb shifters so I can convert my Releigh COmpetition GS from down tube shiters to handel bar shifters.

I don't have much to trade but I do have a spare brand new, in the box, never used, Shimano BB LP27 118x68 square drive I got for my Schwin Impact.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

paul ron said:


> :thumbsup: I need a set of friction thumb shifters so I can convert my Releigh COmpetition GS from down tube shiters to handel bar shifters.


Thats a wanted ad, not a trade ad. Please revise.


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*need altek - have box*

need:

Altek BL25 v-brake levers in silver

have:

BOX CNC brake levers (from prev. Onza owner/designer):



The BOX levers are 9/10 so the Alteks need to be close to mint as well.

THANKS


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not sure how many people are still checking this thread, but I have a few things I don't need and a list of things I do, so here goes:

Wanted

-Skinwall tires from the early 80's (IRC Racer X-1, Snakebelly, or similar).
-Bontrager/Salsa/black Ritchey 1" quill stem, around 120mm, 15+ degree rise, no cable stop or roller necessary.
-Paul, Altek, or similar long pull brake levers in red, green, gold, black or rasta (especially rasta :thumbsup: ).
-Avocet Touring 1 saddle, black or brown.
-Ringle bottle cage, dark green (I need to match a dark green one, so it can't be olive green).
-Sugino AT 180mm non-drive side crank arm.
-Sedis-Sport or Regina Oro chains.

All of these would need to be in excellent to NOS condition, as they are all for restoration projects that I'm trying to clean up as best as possible. If you have something similar to trade but not exactly what's listed let me know, I'll consider anything that's close.

Have to trade

NOS Shimano M737 SPD pedals, price tag still on the box:









New Chris King 1" headset, either threaded (2 Nut), threadless, or both, your choice:









XC Comp hubset, used but good condition, 32 holes in both, non-Micro Drive, skewers included but not pictured:









XT M730 front hub, used but good condition, 36 hole (that's a reflection to the right of the logo, not a scratch):









Spot Brand 34t single speed chainring, used but good condition (not VRC, but maybe someone needs one, who knows  ):









I have a lot of other stuff, so if you have something I need but don't need anything you see pictured here, PM and we'll work it out. Thanks for looking!


----------



## OregonMTB (Sep 1, 2004)

*Slingshot for trade*

I have to trade--one fine looking and riding Slingshot--full bike--or full bike minus the TNT wheelset and Kooka Cranks. The wheels and tires on the bike in the picture are no longer on it. I have a red/silver TNT set. Also, the rasta Kooka Cranks are on another bike, it has one silver Kooka Crank and one yellow.

I am looking for (in 18" to 19"):

Ritchey Plexus 
Ritchey NiTi
Specialized with NiTi Tubing

Any variety of Kooka stuff
ORANGE Race Face Next LP Cranks
Mango King Disc rear hub/wheel


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Looking for a crown w/1inch steerer (prefer threaded but threadless ok) around 190mm long for Mag21 or Judy

Have: 
Onza bar ends
Ringle Front ti skewer
NOS Suntour XC Pro brake set (no hangers)
Ritchey pedals
M515 pedals
NOS Suntour XC Pro 26.8 seat post
Suntour XCE Rdr
Avocet Racing 1 saddle
White Turbo saddle
couple pairs of shoes - sizes EUR 46 and 40.5


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I need at least one, if not two. LMK what you are looking for.

Scoty


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Banks brother you need the whole Judy SL or just the knob? Would probably have both...what you got to trade?.


----------



## JackStraw (Jan 7, 2004)

*Avid Arch Supreme Brakes For Trade*

I have good condition Avid Arch Supreme Brakes, front and rear. Also have extra Avid bearings for them and the Avid bearing tool.

Want to trade or a full set of Marinovative brakes in silver.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

*Mantis stem*

I want a Mantis (chromed) stem.
Would trade for an American.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

badbushido said:


> I want a Mantis (chromed) stem.


TRADE ONLY! What do you have to trade for it?


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Trade*

Have: 
Avenir Tru Temper Handlebar black 22"
Shimano XT ST-M092 Shifter/Brake
Noleen Coil Spring NP225 (I Think from my Proflex 856)
Judy XC Crown Threaded 7.75 inch steerer 1 1/8
Judy XC Coil Spring Conv 10 3/8 threadless steerer 1 1/8
Judy XC Air spring (Arlo I think) 6 1/2 threadless steerer 1 1/8 no brake posts
Girvin Vector Fork W/ Noleen NR Upgrade 9" steerer, but it's 1" w/ 1 1/8 adapter
Altek silver & black v-brake levers (left one has stripped clamp bolt)
m740 XTR Brake levers
M951 XTR Shift /brake combo 
Avid sd-1 brake levers
Avid Arch Rival 50 brakes

Want:
1" threaded rigid fork 5 1/2 to 6" steer tube. Black.
(Bonus points if its off a 1994 KHS Montana Pro dark blue color)


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking for a 26.4mm post. Suntour XC, Syncros, XT, etc.
Have to trade: various 26.8 and 27.2 posts.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Wanted:

Mid 90's Judy 1" steerer crown
Chris King 1" No logothreaded headset (Silver or black) 
Chris King 1" No logo nothreadset (Sliver, black, red or violet)
Sachs New Success rear/front derailleur
Syncros 1" quill stem 
Syncros 1" ahead stem 
Syncros 31.8 seatpost (pre-GT)
Avocet 02 40 W saddle


Have a bunch of stuff, lets chat!


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> TRADE ONLY! What do you have to trade for it?


An American


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

badbushido said:


> An American


haha. you mean an American stem or an American like Rumpfy?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha. you mean an American stem or an American like Rumpfy?


I would definitely take the stem...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sho220 said:


> I would definitely take the stem...:thumbsup:


What the fcuk. :skep:


----------



## ptpalpha (Oct 3, 2008)

Have: tons of stickers/decals (see pic); Avocet Mountain M30 w/Spenco Gel (has one very small tear on left rear corner); Tall Cool One seatpost 26.6mm diameter.
Want: Ritchey Rizer bar (25.4), Ritchey bar ends, black preferred for both.
[email protected] if you have any questions.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello I need a 120-122mm titanium bb, or bb spindle the lighter the better.
Lightweight 27.2 X 350mm seatpost I like ringle moby's but anything around 200 grams would be nice, or titanium
Cool lightweight 90-100mm stem, anodized blue or purple extra pionts, or ti 150 grams or less

many parts for trade most not vintage, 

2 rear air shocks: manitou radium 6.5 X 1.5, Manitou swinger 4 way 7.87 X 2" both work perfect

1 gray nearly new front juicy 5 hydraulic disk brake 2006 model I think

130mm 0 degreee rise titec titanium stem great shape

145mm 30 degree rise titec chromoly stem both stems are 1 1/8 " steerer, 25.4 handlbar

Scott Vertigo comp aluminum riser bar 630mm wide looks like 1.5-2 inch rise

no name 580mm flat bar black anodized aluminum 

Saddles
Selle italia terry liberator pro pretty scuffed up, but intact 252 grams

fizik pave saddle ti rails band new 285 grams

Selle italia sport tourer saddle brand new lots of padding about 6" wide 358 grams

Selle royal shark ti rails 347 grams brand new

2 blue anodized aluminum watter bottle cages worn from bottle rub, but good shape 38 grams each

used 44 tooth race face off a set of turbines 94mm bcd lots of life left hardly worn 

Rock shocks judy xc 1 1/8 steerer seems to work ok for a judy. maybe better for parts

32mm qr lowers from marzocchi am 1 black lots of scratches, structurally sound good seals, and bushings.

20mm qr axle marzocchi, but should work with others

Extralite brand 30.9 seatpost very scratched up, but still solid weighs about 160 grams :eekster: cut to about 320mm. 

Almost forgot I have a gt brand 103mm spindle ti bottom bracket, great for single speed or 2 X 9 weighs 150 grams, beutufully machined from the mid 90s, I will trade whole bb, or just the spindle.

Brand new sidi dominator 4s size 46 narrow look just like dominator 5s black

wtb laserdisk light laced to mavic d521 rear wheel perfectly true and tensioned, and a used good condition d521 rim for the front

hayes branded dt hugi front hub laced to ritchey disk ocr has 1 small dent, and could use a true, but overall solid.

(please I really need the bottom bracket, so if you see anything you like let me know)


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

*Need 26.8 400+mm IRD seatpost, have like new 27.2*

I need a 26.8 425mm IRD seatpost. Condition is not a big deal. I have a new condition 27.2 to trade. I think its 350mm, but would have to check. Its probably obvious that I'm talking about ones made by Rod and Ray.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sticker Swap*

Have: Generation 2 Yetiman.

Want: Generation 3 Yetman.

Fakey with no white ink need not apply.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

hairstream said:


> Have: Generation 2 Yetiman.
> 
> Want: Generation 3 Yetman.
> 
> Fakey with no white ink need not apply.


Yes that is a picture of a fake or reproduction, but what do you mean?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

It means that I'm not looking for the "all clear" slider like you can find on ebay or in the pack of decals from Yeti.

Edit: removed dig at yetified.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

hairstream said:


> It means that I'm not looking for the "all clear" slider like you can find on ebay or in the pack of decals from Yeti.
> 
> Edit: removed dig at yetified.


AHHHHH! Now I get it. Yes, the newer sticker packs from Yeti come with the cheesy clear Speedway logo that's not even the right size and a bad reproduction at that. If you can find the older packs floating around, they have the original 3rd gen Speedway decal. There are two different Speedway decals, one with an all white background for dark colored frames and the other lets the color of your frame show through on the decal's helmet, glasses, handlebar, stem, frame, fork, screws, and Yeti Cycles.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I hate those little clear ones! At least what I got in-hand has the white ink and see-though hits. May just have to go with what I've got. But, it won't be period correct and that's no fun.  

Here is an example of what I have on my FRO (same as in my trade request), a clear decal on my Pro FRO (which is powdered white, so it works, kind of), and a clear decal on my AS (yuk). The decal I am requesting is for my Ultimate, which is red.

This should probably be in the Yeti thread, but it has to do with my trade so I'm think I'm safe. Hope this helps with any potential decal trading members out there.

Thank you for the additional information yetified.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

hairstream said:


> Here is an example of what I have on my FRO (same as in my trade request)
> 
> Thank you for the additional information yetified.


Both the 2nd gen decals in your original post and this one on your FRO are reproductions, however they were produced by different people. The one from your first post looks to be one that came out of the UK and the decal on your FRO here is from MWR.

I assume your Ultimate is a '91 or later.

I'm hoping that the new year will be a fruitful one, so stay tuned.


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Rock Shox Judy Bolt On Canti-Brace SL Yellow*

I'm looking for a 1st. Gen. Rock Shox Judy SL (yellow) bolt on brake canti-brace. Will trade for yellow non-canti in yellow or gold. Or canti-brace in gold or red. Tons of other R/S Judy or MAG items to swap.

Thanks... -John Y.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep on both counts. They work pretty good for being repros. Ultimate is 91. My 89/90 which I sold off years ago (ouch) had the Gen 2. Staying tuned. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## BottomBraket (Oct 16, 2007)

*Fd-m650*



patineto said:


> I have about four Old school XT's in 28,6mm (from brand new to used) and I think also a XTR and maybe a Ultegra but no duraAce


This is Fun[/QUOTE]

Hey there. I need a 28.6 mm clamp, bottom pull, old school (7-8 speed) front derailleur.

An FD-M650 Shimano DX would be perfect.


----------



## ride.it.all (Jan 14, 2009)

*Any other options?*

I don't have any Marinovative brakes, but I'm desperately looking for an Arch Supreme return spring. Are you willing to entertain any other options?



JackStraw said:


> I have good condition Avid Arch Supreme Brakes, front and rear. Also have extra Avid bearings for them and the Avid bearing tool.
> 
> Want to trade or a full set of Marinovative brakes in silver.
> 
> ...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

*M73x Group*

Have:

RD-M732-SS (NIB)
FD-M732 28.6 (NIB)
FC-M730 Biopace HG 48/38/28 180 mm (NOS)
SP-M730 26.8 330 mm (NOS)... or SP-M730 27.0 330 mm (NOS)
SL-M732 (NOS)

Need:

1 1/4" FTW stem and some stickers


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

*Want:* AMP Research Fork, 1 1/8 threadless, non disc

*Have:* Mint Judy SL


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Want:* FTW 1 1/4" stem preferably aluminum

*Trade:* Various assortment of stems from Ritchey (fillet brazed), American (beautiful), Cook Brothers (ultra rare), Rock Lobster (FB), JP Morgen, Answer A-TAC, Ritchey fillet-brazed bullmoose, etc. Or misc. other parts. I also have some Bontrager MA-40 roll-downs.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

This is a long shot but I have a mis-matched crankset that I want to un-mis-match.

I have a 180mm crankset in Excellent condition. Drive side is the 600EX that was used as part of the Deerhead group (FC-6206?) and non drive side is M730

I would like to swap either arm so that I can have a matched set. They look nearly identical, except for the size and position of the 'Shimano' on the arm, and one is a hair thicker than the other. Anybody got an arm to spare?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

have: IRD 27.2 mm x 350+ mm and NOS Turbo.

want: 1 1/4" 4130 FTW Stem (I'd prefer steel).


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> *Want:* AMP Research Fork, 1 1/8 threadless, non disc
> 
> *Have:* Mint Judy SL


By "non-disc" do you mean you're looking for the early steel legged version with no disc mount or do you just require the canti mounts?


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

maybe the wrong forum but worth a shot.....anyone interested?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Probably not the right group, but in any case, this is for trades only.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*House cleaning*

I'm trying to declutter.

Looking to trade for nice, NIB, or NOS Deore XT stuff, or other interesting items for my 
1996 Cannondale M800 or 1995 C'dale MC400, or 1995 C'dale MT1000.
27.2 x 400+ seatpost, 31.8 Bottom pull front derailleur, short cage rear derailleur.
Also a 25.4 riser bar.

1995ish C'dale Peperroni Fork. 1-1/8" threaded steerer tube. 8" long. A couple scratches from being stored but never mounted.









1" stem from 1990 C'dale SM800. Gloss black with lime chameleon. A little rough, but if you need one...

















1" stem. Cr-Mo . I think it was a Performance Bike brand. Some chipping of the plating.

















Ritchey Logic Cantilevers. 1 set.

























Deore LX Cantilevers. 1 set









Tioga cable hanger. NOS. 1-1/8" ID.









Ringle seat post clamp. Used but quite clean.









Deore XT Brake hoods. Dirty but no real damage.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Might be interested in the brake hoods. How dirty are they?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Want: Salsa 'Rasta' Quick Releases.

Have: Salsa No Logo QR's in silver.

Just a straight trade. They're for my Jelly Bean Salsa.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*To Trade:*

Have 1" threaded Broadie Gatorblade fork

Trade for 1" threaded Bontrager Composite fork


----------



## NRRider (Jul 14, 2007)

Nobby Nic 2.25 UST for Nobby Nic 2.1 UST 

I have a 2.25 NN UST that is just a bit too wide for my rear setup (interferes with my FD adjustment), so I'd like to trade for a comparable tire in a 2.1. The tire has 6 or 7 rides on it and has Stans.
You have a 2.1 NN UST or something comparable?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

NRRider said:


> Nobby Nic 2.25 UST for Nobby Nic 2.1 UST
> 
> I have a 2.25 NN UST that is just a bit too wide for my rear setup (interferes with my FD adjustment), so I'd like to trade for a comparable tire in a 2.1. The tire has 6 or 7 rides on it and has Stans.
> You have a 2.1 NN UST or something comparable?


Only if they're tan walls. :skep:


----------



## NRRider (Jul 14, 2007)

*Spray paint and masking tape*



Rumpfy said:


> Only if they're tan walls. :skep:


Spray paint with some masking tape and you're there!:thumbsup:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

*Rotary and Widget*

Have: IRD Brakes.

Want: FTW 4130 Stem 1 1/4 inch.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The big guns come out!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

EDIT: Removed snarky comment.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If you want the hard to get parts...you have to be willing to trade the hard to get parts!


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

I for one wish I had what hairstream is looking for, but of course I do not....

damn my midwest/lack of certain old cool parts location


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> If you want the hard to get parts...you have to be willing to trade the hard to get parts!


whats a fella got to trade for a rollercam?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> whats a fella got to trade for a rollercam?


A Ruthie Ritchey.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> A Ruthie Ritchey.


yush!


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*I'll trade a brand new GT Ruckus SS for ??*

I have a brand new 18" GT Ruckus SS mt bike for trade, disc brakes, eccentric bb, sun rims with Kenda's, Titec cockpit etc,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,email if you want more details. I'll trade for bike parts or ???
Bike is in N. AZ 
thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Come on. Somebody with a FTW stem has got to be into the IRD schwag.

...amaze your friends. 

...hours of entertaining fun.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

elrancho66 said:


> I have a brand new 18" GT Ruckus SS mt bike for trade, disc brakes, eccentric bb, sun rims with Kenda's, Titec cockpit etc,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,email if you want more details. I'll trade for bike parts or ???
> Bike is in N. AZ
> thanks:thumbsup:


You're kidding right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hairstream said:


> Come on. Somebody with a FTW stem has got to be into the IRD schwag.


How upset would you be if I said I already those IRD brakes...and the FTW stem?


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> How upset would you be if I said I already those IRD brakes...and the FTW stem?


So you have roller cams too?

I would say you have everything, no need to collect anymore.

Ha!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I've got a really good feeling about the FTW stem this time. 

Don't F it up with the negative waves Rumpfy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey. I was just kiddin' man.

EDIT: Where's yetified. I need to keep working that dude.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> A Ruthie Ritchey.


ha! I'd be up for that trade possibly too.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*swap: my NOS M900 XTR 34.9 Fr. Der. for a 31.8*

I have a NOS NIB 34.9 but want the same in 31.8

Straight swap.

takers?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Stupid question of the day: What's an FTW stem?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Frank The Welder stem as seen on Yetis (with the snorkel). Like on ameybrooks recent C-26.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> Stupid question of the day: What's an FTW stem?


Made by Frank the Welder. Like the stem on this bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jinx.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

*Euro Trash*

Have: Mavic M84x group.

Want: FTW 4130 Stem 1 1/4 inch.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow! I'm tempted to strip my super nice Ultimate of its stem!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

whew!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

This stuff would put the stink on any of your bikes BP!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hairstream said:


> This stuff would put the stink on any of your bikes BP!


I know. That is why I have nearly three NOS groups


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I know my place. 

But, there's nothing wrong with trying to beg some scraps from the table.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hairstream said:


> I know my place.
> 
> But, there's nothing wrong with trying to beg some scraps from the table.


ha ha - I just need to clean house rather then get more goodies. If I didn't have the parts already I'd be all over your trade offer - it is super sweet!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Made by Frank the Welder. Like the stem on this bike.


Did you cruise the streets until you found a matching background? 

Once Hairstream's offers get larger my FTW stem might have to come off as well.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I know. That is why I have nearly three NOS groups


You just had to have those brake bridges showing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Can you imagine his stash of WTB goodies?!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Can you imagine his stash of WTB goodies?!


Well, if you can imagine the bikes he has stashed around HERE, just think what parts he has stashed in his apt

I like how you can post here all night long, but you can't respond to a simple email.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

YETIFIED said:


> Well, if you can imagine the bikes he has stashed around HERE, just think what parts he has stashed in his apt
> 
> I like how you can post here all night long, but you can't respond to a simple email.


Oh my god! I just wrote you back. Fine, you look great in thongs. Sheesh. Happy now?!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Oh my god! I just wrote you back. Fine, you look great in thongs. Sheesh. Happy now?!


Do you want them back, or can I keep them?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hairstream - If you can get me a matching pair of WTB roller cams, I'll give up my FTW stem.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

As much as I love this, at 35 I now know that I won't ever grow that extra foot and a half in height so this is up for rehoming:

For Trade:

NOS cooks stem, 150mm, zero rise:










Wanted (in order of preference, but brake levers and thumbies are the deal breakers!):
Campagnolo Record OR brake levers
Campagnolo Record OR thumbshifters
Campagnolo 1 1/4" Headset

would also love some Accutrax, but if we're going down that line there's a list as long as my arm but there's only so much a stem can get you!

I'll repatriate this stem to it's homeland if you give me back some Euro stuff!

Cheers,

Pete (more commonly found on retrobike.co.uk :thumbsup: )


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

*Canadian Bacon*

Have: Syncros Compact Revolution 175 42/32/24

Want: FTW Stem 1 1/4 inch.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Have: 1" Salsa stem w/roller*

Second thoughts ... Keeping it for another bike ...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Oh my god! I just wrote you back. Fine, you look great in a thong. Sheesh. Happy now?!





YETIFIED said:


> Do you want them back, or can I keep them?


I guess I missed out on more than I thought!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Joe Steel said:


> I guess I missed out on more than I thought!


Plenty


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted.....please see the picture....I need a rear brake rocker / toggle for a 1995 GT Team RTS as shown in the picture. It's a machined piece of aluminum rectangular in shape with a u cut into it and it has a cable anchor bolt hole machined into it. It mounts with a pin and two c-clips and I need those also. If you have a spare please PM me. Realize this is an odd request and unless you've got a broken or damaged frame you probably won't want to part with one if you have it. Or if anybody has one and can mic the size for me and send me some details I'll have one made. Thanks!


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*91 Yo Eddy Restore*

Have:

m900 XTR v-brakes
Avid single digit levers
WTB Rocket-V Ti Saddle
82 Schwinn cruiser with steel wheels (in parts) & coaster brake / original fork.
Thomson 120x1-1/8x31.8x6(rise) black stem in bag

Need:

m735 chainrings
Salsa / Syncros stem
CK 1" threaded headset
Syncros self-extracting crank bolts
m73x 7 speed cassette (12-28)ish
Wheelset

Thanks...

-j


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

pm sent gm1230126.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*those were lovely cranks*



hairstream said:


> Have: Syncros Compact Revolution 175 42/32/24
> 
> Want: FTW Stem 1 1/4 inch.


wouldn't suggest them for larger and/or aggressive riders

I had one snap at the barrel for the pedal spindle and tear a nice Nike Swoosh in my calf


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

haaki said:


> wouldn't suggest them for larger and/or aggressive riders
> 
> I had one snap at the barrel for the pedal spindle and tear a nice Nike Swoosh in my calf


Seems to be the MO for those cranks. Seen several pics as such.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

They're not for riding. They're just for looking at.


----------



## MonkeyBizznaz (Oct 30, 2007)

Have:
Suntour XC gruppo from an old Stumpjumper
M950 175 XTR cranks with 4 arm and 5 arm spiders and rings
Ted Wojcik Executive commuter model, 55cm top tube. 
Tioga Farmer John Tires, still with the little nubs on the tires.

I have pictures of all--some pictures of the Wojcik are in a thread in the 'custom builders' forum.

Want:
Something to commute on, either a singlespeed road or cross bike, or vintage mountain bike. I'm 6'3, so 25" top tube or 58-60cm.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

bushpig said:


> ha ha - I just need to clean house rather then get more goodies.


In the words of of history, "Just say NO." I've cleaned house too many times in the past and when I run across pics from previous 'house cleanings' and I want to cry. Luckily the wife now talks me away from the edge whenever I feel like purging.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

found what I wanted. :thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Needed: Decent Shimano PD-MX15 platform pedals in white
See my earlier list for possible trade items
Thanks!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I have the following items off an 18" 1995 Kona Fire Mountain for Trade:

1. Project Two fork - gold with orange lettering on the legs - 
2. Gold Velocity Stem - 
3. Kona flat bars - silver - 4. Kona Race Light Saddle - small scuff - 
5. Kona Cantilver brake set up from said bike featuring Kona labled levers -

Wanted:
Decent square taper cranks with older or touring bike chainring combos
Time Atac pedals
Nice quality V-brakes with levers

IF interested contact me at [email protected]


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Yeti Jersey*

I have a spare 1994 Yeti jersey,short sleeved, size XL that I'd trade for a similar 1990/91/92/93 or 95 Yeti jersey? Preferably L or XL

Send me a message if interested please.

cheers
Kev


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Needed Shimano Shark Fins....have much to trade of my earlier post.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Need:* Early Phil hubs with steel shell or wheels with these hubs

*Have:* 2nd generation aluminum Phil hubs laced to Saturae H22 rims in excellent condition, circa 1985-86.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> *Need:* Early Phil hubs with steel shell or wheels with these hubs
> 
> *Have:* 2nd generation aluminum Phil hubs laced to Saturae H22 rims in excellent condition, circa 1985-86.


how many holes


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> how many holes


treinta y seis.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> *Need:* Early Phil hubs with steel shell or wheels with these hubs
> 
> *Have:* 2nd generation aluminum Phil hubs laced to Saturae H22 rims in excellent condition, circa 1985-86.


What's the rear spacing on the "2nd generation aluminum Phil hubs laced to Saturae H22 rims in excellent condition, circa 1985-86" wheelset and what bike are you looking for the older Phils for?


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a Manitou 1 or 2 crown with a 1 1/4" steerer, 195mm long and threaded please?

I have Yeti jerseys to trade


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Need: (1) Specialized Ground Control 26 x 1.95 K4 (used, but in good shape for riding).


Have: too much junk to list, but if you have the tire, I'm sure I have something you might want...(bike parts of all disciplines, fishing, tools, motorcycle, sporting art and books, and on and on).


Thanks,


Steve




.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*I have a Mtn. Cycle San Andreas to trade for a CA plated Honda XR650R.*

I have had it for a while but don't ride it. I have ridden it twice. It's in new condition. Below is an example of a modified XR650R.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got 2 pr used [WTB brake pads], good meat, 1pr black, 1 pr dual compound.

Trade for Avocet II sadle (or similar) or XC post (need to check size)

-Schmitty-


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a 1985-86 mountain klein frame size xl with a suntour front and stx rear derailler. I also have the stem and bars with shifters and dia-comp brake levers. The derailler hanger was repaired professionally. The frame is solid with no dents but the paint is pretty bad. 

I would trade it for a nice crankset Prefer xt or xtr or a thomson stem and post. I just need to get rid of it. I am also looking for a trailer for my kid. Thanks.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sandmangts said:


> I have a 1985-86 mountain klein frame size xl with a suntour front and stx rear derailler. I also have the stem and bars with shifters and dia-comp brake levers. The derailler hanger was repaired professionally. The frame is solid with no dents but the paint is pretty bad.
> 
> I would trade it for a nice crankset Prefer xt or xtr or a thomson stem and post. I just need to get rid of it. I am also looking for a trailer for my kid. Thanks.


Is that the one that was on E-bay a few weeks ago?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

That would be the one. It sold but I failed to mention the repaired derailler hanger in the listing so I did not feel comfortable selling it without full disclosure. I just didn't feel the description was accurate enough.


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

Need: Cro-mo fork for mid 90's Gary Fisher (1 1/8" steerer, around 400 mm axle-to-crown), mid 90's SPD pedals and cleats

Have: Noleen Mega Air fork, Tektro mech. disc brake and rotor


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

WTT: Nuke Proof/Mavic 517 SUP wheel set for a clean pair of Mavic Crossmax. Show me what you got.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Got ONE Araya RM-20 Super Hard Anodized (32h, NOS, I think) and will trade for 32h Mavic M231 or something else that you've got (except disc rotors, Tektro stuff, etc.).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Got ONE Araya RM-20 Super Hard Anodized (32h, NOS, I think) and will trade for 32h Mavic M231 or something else that you've got (except disc rotors, Tektro stuff, etc.).


is it a polished RM20?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

*Need a seat*

I need a 1984-ish saddle, Avocet, etc. Doesn't need to be perfect, but don't want totally beat either.

-Schmitty-


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

FB, I'm not sure if I am answering correctly but it's not the polished silver ones, it's the dark ones....somewhere close to being black. Does that help?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Got ONE Araya RM-20 Super Hard Anodized (32h, NOS, I think) and will trade for 32h Mavic M231 or something else that you've got (except disc rotors, Tektro stuff, etc.).


Pretty sure your rim wouldn't work as a fork, so you should be o.k.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted: 165mm FC--M900 or 910 XTR crank set or arms only. I have 175mm that I can trade along with a basement full of other fine stuff. Will also consider 165mm M730 or M735 XT crank set or arms. Have the XT's in 170 or 175 to trades as well. Thanks


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Wanted: 165mm FC--M900 or 910 XTR crank set or arms only. I have 175mm that I can trade along with a basement full of other fine stuff. Will also consider 165mm M730 or M735 XT crank set or arms. Have the XT's in 170 or 175 to trades as well. Thanks


looks like someone is putting together a VRC kids bike.


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

*needed 1 1/8 quill stem with rise*

I need a 1 1/8 quill stem with some rise to it.

I have a parts draw filled with various things. Let me know if you have a stem you would like to trade and tell me what you are looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> looks like someone is putting together a VRC kids bike.


Well could be a real small adult too.....anybody got 165's


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Have: NOS left side Suntour LD-2800 thumb shifters in original packages.

Need: NOS right side Suntour LD-2800 thumb shifters.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

*Very Nice 1 Inch Fork*

Have: 1" fork from a 1988 Epic Carbon that I destroyed (see my thread). 410mm axle-crown, 200mm threadless steerer tube, one inch chromoly. This is definitely not a mass-produced fork. There are no markings on it, but I think it's American made. The Epic Carbons that I have seen from these years all came with threaded steerer tubes, so I think this was an upgrade. There was a little rust scale on the steerer tube near the crown, but that cleaned off leaving a few pits.

Want: nice 34t 110mm chainring(s), 7 or 8 speed thumbshifters, nice setback 27.2 seatpost, canti brakes, canti levers.

TRADE COMPLETED


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Needed Shimano Shark Fins....have much to trade of my earlier post.


I have HUNDREDS of those... PM me offers.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Got ONE Araya RM-20 Super Hard Anodized (32h, NOS, I think) and will trade for 32h Mavic M231 or something else that you've got (except disc rotors, Tektro stuff, etc.).


OKAY...sorry...couldn't just edit my original post. I went and fetched the rim. It's polished black. 32 h. Never been laced. One spot of shop wear as shown in pic.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

deleted.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Edit:sold!!


----------



## thrashin (Jan 17, 2007)

gone


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

thrashin said:


> have:
> tubeless disc wheelset,
> (XT centerlock hubs in black with rotors laced to Bontrager race tubeless rims)
> 
> ...


Nothing vintage about any of that stuff.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Before I give up all hope & look for a modern replacement, I'm looking for either a MRC/ MacMahon titanium fork (steel fork crown, titanium lower legs), 1in or 1 1/8 is fine. rollercam or standard canti mounts is fine.

OR

Kona/Sandvik titanium fork, 1 1/8 fairly long threaded steerer.

I've got a few items I'd be willing to trade against the forks:

Chris King/ WTB black headset
Onza titanium barends (original, not the later spy clamp)
Doug Bradbury Manitou 115mm front hub
Doug Bradbury Manitou 145mm rear hub
Ringle Cam Twist Quick Releases to match the above hubs.
Cook Bros bottom bracket (to fit DB Manitou frame)
Doug Bradbury Manitou Seatpost, (original ringle clamp was replaced by DB with an IRD when the ringle broke)
Early Grafton cranks
Doug Bradbury Manitou forks (for 115mm spacing hub mentioned above)
Avid Ultimate brake levers- silver
Avid Tri- Align F+R cantis with cable hangers- silver

Any help, or info finding either of the above titanium forks is much appreciated!


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Have:

19" 1993 Ritchey P-22 frame in purple.

Wanted:

17" or 18" (C-T) Nishiki Alien or Ariel. Unfortunately, elevated chainstays are a weakness.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have: *IBIS Avion*. Original, Complete, Immaculate.

Want: Fillet brazed *Ritchey*. The older the better. 

View attachment 440758


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Have: Brand new old stock DiaCompe SS5 MKII levers with black body/blue lever.

Like these, but NOS and minty clean: 









Want:

The exact same thing in same or near same condition, but all black.

Here's to hoping


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't have the DiaCompe labeled ones but I do have an extra set of the Coda labeled ones (same levers) in a gunmetal blue blade colour if that'd be an improvement.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

PM heading your way


----------



## ptpalpha (Oct 3, 2008)

Have: *Answer Hyperlite *(uncut) 3-degree bar in silver. Used but excellent condition. Complete with original endplugs (w/Answer logo on them).
Need: Quality chainrings--28-38-48 tooth, 110/74 BCD, silver not black, round not oval.
[email protected]
Here's a link to some pics of the bar (my photography skills suck...sorry)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Trade: My 91 Bridgestone catalog for a 90*

I have a mint, but with a bind crease, 1991 Bridgestone catalog and would like a 1990 copy. Trades? (I have a 90 Zip, hence the swap)


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Wtd - ATTITUDE!*

does anyone still look at this or is the thread just too big?

I'm looking for an XL Attitude fuselage with rigid fork and MC1. Preferably green/white/pink

I have a 20" Yeti FRO (turquoise) and Accutrax (yellow) XTR headset and XT seatpost to trade....

I'm also still looking for a 20" 1992/3 Yeti ARC....

cheers


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I have just started looking... call me a swap noob


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

does anybody search for the original Onza titanium bar-ends with the rubber boot that covered the barends?


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*have (mid to late 90s)*

White Industry Hubs laced to Sun Rhynolites 
Hugi (2nd tier) hubs laced to WTB Rims
Specialized Front Hub w/ Skraxle laced to Mavic 224 (I think)
Syncros Tablecloth Jersey Smallish XL and hat

looking for black syncros quill positive rise (10 to 15 degree) stem. 1" 25.4 or 26.0 (preferred) clamp

located in San Diego


----------



## kineticdg (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello,

I'm looking for a Rock Shox Mag 21 or Specialized FSX (same shock, basically) with a 1" threadless steer tube, at least about 7.75" long. I have a bunch of old parts, would need to dig through to list.

Thanks!
David


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

53119 said:


> does anybody search for the original Onza titanium bar-ends with the rubber boot that covered the barends?


Thats a want ad and not a trade.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

heh, it is more ambiguous than that


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have: Dia Compe 986 black used.
New in box XT front hub 1990ish. 
Prewar Messinger saddle (oop's wrong forum)
1991ish Yokota Yosemite, Frame/fork/headset/bottom bracket. 

Want: Decent Deer head rear deraileur.
Some of those cool vintage WTB dirt drop bars.
2 Red or 1 blue ukai rims 2.125


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Trade a early 90s Sycip mountain bike frame fork for ...

A very early mountain frame when they were located in SF. The frame and fork(new tange) is freshly painted a metallic orange. There is a small ding on the top tube from a lever awhile back, but is barely noticeable. I could not even find a away to show it in photographs. Can provide pictures upon request. Other than that, the bike rides great and looks great. Get some San Francisco history.

Older Sycip bikes rarely turn up.

Stand over 30.75
Top Tube 22.5 inches C-C
Seat Tube 18.5 inches C-C
Seat Tube 19.5 inches C-T

If you want to trade frame fork I would want a 20 inch or just a assortment of parts is fine.


----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't have much in the way of parts. Just these suntour xc shifters.
They're already posted in the classifieds, but I'm willing to trade as well. 









I would like: 
Any 29er parts you might have
Wheels: single or your pair
Frame? You can see what other non vintage parts I have. 
Sorry, I'm desperate at this point.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

*Wanted: 38T 110BCD round SG chainring, in good condition*

Wanted:

38T 110BCD round SG chainring. Must be in good or better condition.
Townie/cruiser bars (i.e. Nitto Northroad), prefer 25.4mm diameter

Have:

Various 94 and 104BCD rings in 32,34,36T sizes, new and used.

Mathauser hydraulics (be the only kid on your block, er, state, er, country? with old school hydros)









IRD Widget brake


----------



## bigkraut (Mar 20, 2009)

Wanted:

Alpinestart Mega Lite quill style stem(1 1/4")

Trade:

Ritchey Logic 1 1/4" threaded headset, NIB, part still wrapped in facotry plastic. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Trades?*

So... let's talk trades:

Have:

- Yo Eddy repro fork (threaded) made by Groovy Cycleworks (Rody)
- Medium black Yo Eddy Frame
- Chris King Sotto Voce (dulled logo) 1" threaded headset
- Wheelset (Black XT m73x hubs) with new stainless spokes laced to Mavic SUP 117 ceramic hoops with Stan's tape (I've used them tubeless. They work.)
- Specialized Ti Skewers
- XT m73x bottom pull front derailleur

Wanted:

Chris King ISO disc hubs
Titanium stem (110mm) - Moots or similar (removable faceplate)


----------



## thrashin (Jan 17, 2007)

have:
have 176 Cook rsr cranks in silver, drive arm is cracked but have an extra arm in black
NOS control stix in purple
judy sl long travel 1" threadless
answer atac 1"x140mm in blue
NOS syncros 1"x140mm grey
xt canti's
cook bros. racing skewers in faded red/rust color

want:
some nice canti's and levers in black
other skewers in black


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

*Need ATB Fenders*

I am need of some fenders for my 1993 Trek Commuter.

If you have a pair collecting dust let me know.

Perhaps I have something that you need.

Thanks!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

*And now for something totally different:*

Have: 
Rear wheel from my tandem,
Phil Wood 140mm 36 spoke, laced to Mavic 231 with Shimano MF-5000, Sante 7 sp freewheel.
View attachment 449155


View attachment 449156


View attachment 449157


View attachment 449158


Took it off a few years ago when switching to 9speed.

Want: 
TA cranks
Vintage Dirt drop style stem LD, Salsa 
A good Ritchey project.
Deerhead F/R deraileurs. 
Something really cool
Cook bros.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Have...very clean Raleigh Edge...26/24 John Olsen designed trials bike
Want..similar condition 26/24 C'Dale

Pics on request....thanx


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Too big*



MCK-74 said:


> does anyone still look at this or is the thread just too big?
> 
> I'm looking for an XL Attitude fuselage with rigid fork and MC1. Preferably green/white/pink
> 
> ...


Me too thinks that this is way more than it has to be. I have some old junk (old parts) to trade swap or barter but it takes too long to go through the entire list to see if there is something I want or have for trade.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My super cool Team Dart Yeti Ultimate frame, fork, seat collar, and FTW stem for yours in size 16. Yours must have similarly cool paint and be in similarly good condition.

http://tastydirty.com/main.php?g2_itemId=696


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Looking for Judy Fork with Bontrager Crown*

Have: 
Shimano XT ST-M092 Shifter/Brake
Judy XC Crown Threaded 7.75 inch steerer 1 1/8
Altek silver & black v-brake levers (left one has stripped clamp bolt)
Bontrager Switchblade Fork w/slotted dropout (Excellent Cond)

Want:
Judy SL 1" with Bontrager Crown. Threaded or not


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mrjustin007 said:


> Have:
> Shimano XT ST-M092 Shifter/Brake
> Judy XC Crown Threaded 7.75 inch steerer 1 1/8
> Altek silver & black v-brake levers (left one has stripped clamp bolt)
> ...


Bontrager didn't make a Switchblade fork. You mean Race or Composite? Or is it a Tange Switchblade?

Post up a pic, I might have your Judy with Bonty crown.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Bontrager didn't make a Switchblade fork. You mean Race or Composite? Or is it a Tange Switchblade?
> 
> Post up a pic, I might have your Judy with Bonty crown.


Actually, Bontrager did make the switchback fork. Their labor was cheaper than making it in Japan. So Tange licensed the design and then had Bonty build them. (not all Switchblades, but the later ones)


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Actually it is Comp (welded) and Comp Composite (bonded)

Switchblade was done by Tange (yes that is pronounced Tan-GAY for you Rumpfy) 
Yes, was a licensed deal as Pig says (but not named "switchback")  

Race is a coined name to help us further differentiate them. That term generally only used in collector circles. Like me an' Hollister:

Hollister "huh, did you know that Rumpfy and the Pig were on the dating game?"
MrOrange "Yeah, saw it . . . they both looked really gay"
Hollister "so dude, you hava Race or Comp on yer Brazed?"
MrOrange "Nope. I hava earlier Unicrown"

But this is all academic.

The slotted drops version was welded. So essentially a Comp with slotted vs standard drops.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

My new sig. until further notice. 

Hollister "huh, did you know that Rumpfy and the Pig were on the dating game?"
MrOrange "Yeah, saw it . . . they both looked really gay"
Hollister "so dude, you hava Race or Comp on yer Brazed?"
MrOrange "Nope. I hava earlier Unicrown"


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

COngrats jeff, you're the 666th reply in this thread, and mr orange there...well he's the actual satan....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> Actually it is Comp (welded) and Comp Composite (bonded)
> 
> Switchblade was done by Tange (yes that is pronounced Tan-GAY for you Rumpfy)
> Yes, was a licensed deal as Pig says (but not named "switchback")
> ...


I saw that episode too, and yeah they did.

PS wasnt the original bolt together fork just called the Bontrager fork? I don't recall it being called a Comp. I thought the later, fatter bladed Bontrager fork was called the Composite (I guess for the non-welded on brake bosses)? And then once there were two, the thinner bladed fork was called the Race? I don't know though, I was no longer paying too much attention in the early 90s.

PPS Tangay made the blades for the Switchblade and sent them all to Santa Cruz for Keith and crew to bolt together. Same crown right? Just a different finish.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I saw that episode too, and yeah they did.
> 
> PS wasnt the original bolt together fork just called the Bontrager fork? I don't recall it being called a Comp. I thought the later, fatter bladed Bontrager fork was called the Composite (I guess for the non-welded on brake bosses)? And then once there were two, the thinner bladed fork was called the Race? I don't know though, I was no longer paying too much attention in the early 90s.
> 
> PPS Tangay made the blades for the Switchblade and sent them all to Santa Cruz for Keith and crew to bolt together. Same crown right? Just a different finish.


Yeah I think early on it was simply "fork"

Went to Comp in the literature I have (late 80's/early 90's)

Don't think Race ever entered the picture except for some mail order and shops calling it that . . . and us

Confusing aint it?

I like welded and bonded

it's simpler, 'cause I'm mainly into collecting "the Dating Game" memorabilia

I always thought the tanGAY forks had a couple of different versions - 1st just like Bontrager, 2nd slightly bulkier with rubber bolt covers


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> PPS Tangay made the blades for the Switchblade and sent them all to Santa Cruz for Keith and crew to bolt together. Same crown right? Just a different finish.


cool, I never realized that the Tange forks were assembled in Santa Cruz. The crowns are different. There is a lot more material machined off the Bontrager ones compared to the Tange ones.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here it is


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

*2 thompson stems for trade*

hello. i have two relatively unused thompson elite stems:

1. silver, 120mm, 0 degrees
2. black, 90mm, 10 degrees

both in great shape and i can email pics. things i might be interested in for trade: repair stand, tires, gloves, formula brake pads, riser bars... or who knows, make me an offer.

send me a pm or email if interested. i am located in little rock, ar.

cheers


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nuke Proof Ti for Moots - Caramba, tune hubs*

I've got a really sweet original Nuke Proof Titanium hardtail and lots of other really nice VRC parts (Caramba Double Barrels, tune/Mavic NOS wheelset, Pro-shift Precision Billet brakes). Really want to work a deal with someone that has a Moots YBB or RigorMootis. Any and all related offers welcome.


----------



## Ben0Ford (Mar 17, 2009)

*1" suspension-corrected fork wanted*

Wanted: 1" threaded suspension-corrected fork to take my Bontrager Privateer Comp rigid (insert Trek slam here). 415mm or so axle-to-crown. 
Wanted: Fat street tires (like Schwalbe Big Apples 26x2.0)

Have to trade:
XT BR-M737 Canti brakes (front and rear)
XT ST-M092 combo brake/shifter levers (cantis, 7-speed, with hoods)
XT BL-M739 brake levers (V-brake)
Dia Compe Power Control 7 levers (canti)
8-speed grip shifters (X-Ray, SRT 800X-11, Shimano pull, 1996)
NIB Shimano BB-UN54 bottom bracket, 110mm
NIB Avid Single Digit 7 Rear Brake, color mica
1" threaded Rock Shox Quadra 21R with Bontrager black crown (reduced offset; elastomers gone but springs can be purchased)
XT FH-M732 rear freehub, well-used
Shimano 7-speed Hyperglide cassette 12-28, used but looks like little wear

NOS in bag Cinelli quill road stem, 11cm (wrong 
NOSIB Simplex Prestige A.V. 223 rear derailleur
NOS Campagnolo Valentino Extra rear derailleurs (2)
(wrong site for the last three, I know)

PM for pics or I can post them if that would be helpful.

Ben


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

*Grafton shifter perches*

I have a pair of silver Grafton shifter perches. Great shape with original hardware. Looking for a rigid 29er fork (preferably carbon).


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

Sold or Free. Looks like the brakes are going to a local. 


2 pairs (front and rear) of Deore SLR canti brakes, pulled from a 1991 bridgestone mb3. Kool stop pads, front pads are fine rear pads are shot. Rear brakes is missing the bolt to hold down the brake cable, should have one at your local lbs.

Brakes are free if you pay shipping. $5.00, $1 for a box and $4.00 for shipping or free if you are local, Fort Collins Co.

I just sold some stuff on ebay, so I will be going to the shipper in the next 72hr.

Let me know.

Mods if this is out of line, please delete or remove.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Grove Innovations Hammerhead bar stem combo...*

Am I allowed to offer VRC for non-VRC? If so,

Have: A new old-stock Hammerhead









Want: Not VRC at all really, but I "need" a Ti seat post, ala Moots or Eriksen. In 27.2.

If the non-VRC is off the cards I could make use of some campagnolo OR stuff for my Fat Chance... Shifters, rear derailleur etc. Thanks!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> looks like someone is putting together a VRC kids bike.


Yes and the 165mm M900 XTR cranks were finally located half way around the world.
Now wanted....Now seeking a *36 Hole* FH-M900 1st Gen XTR front and rear hubs...would be nice if the original skewers were with them. Or maybe you have an empty set 36 hole M900 freehub shells? I've got guts and freehub bodies I can fill a hub shells with.

Anyone? Lots to trade.... M900 bits, M261 and M231's rims in 32 hole excellent condition. M-231's in 28 hole NOS. Lots of M730, M735, M650 stuff including SS derailleurs Have a list a few pages back. Thanks!


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Want: 
28 hole rear hub, 135 spacing - prefer polished silver

Have:
- Accu-trax fork - 1", threaded, black
- Adventure Components crankset - XTR spline BB, 175mm


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

have:
American Classic Hubset, 36h, black, threaded freewheel NOS
want:
Bullseye Hubset, 36h, SILVER, threaded freewheel in good to NOS condition
or
American Classic Hubset, 36h, SILVER, threaded freewheel in good to NOS condition


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

can you post a picture of your hubset inigo montoya? cheers.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

hairstream said:


> can you post a picture of your hubset inigo montoya? cheers.


don't have a picture at hand. they look exactly like the topmost hubset on the bikepro site:
http://www.bikepro.com/products/hubs/hubs_american.shtml
they are black 36h NOS&NIB with adapters for 130 and 135mm rear axle width. black skewers included.
would love to swap for bullseye hubs in silver.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

i've got clean silver bullseyes. i'll get take a snap and get it to you.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

hairstream said:


> i've got clean silver bullseyes. i'll get take a snap and get it to you.


cool! will make some pics of mine and pm you.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking for a dark colored Araya RM-17 wheelset that came on mid 90s GTs. 

I have various Rock Shox pieces/parts for partial trade.

Thanks


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Have: Race Face Turbine cranks, forged 110bcd, 175mm arms - Pewter anodized - some shoe rub and minor scratches - granny bolts/spacers are included.

Want: Race Face Turbine cranks, forged 94bcd, 175mm arms - any color - similar condition to mine.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

Have: Fat Chance Monster Fat (17") in fair condition.

Want: Fat Chance Monster Fat (19") in similar condition.


----------



## Yeti Maniac (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a paid for San Juan Huts mountain bike adventure.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130309052024

I cannot use it. I am willing to trade it for:

Any Yeti/Barracuda/3d frames components or paraphernalia

Schwinn fastback krate

DH goodies

or ????

Please let me know. I have to send in your contact info, then everything will be sent to you. Check the site for availability.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey, I am jonesing for an old Ritchey mountain bike, preferably pre-1985, 22". I have lots of modern bike stuff to trade, and I could be convinced to part with a 22" 1982 Stumpjumper in good, ride-able, original shape too. And I'd like to just buy one.

Please sell or trade me yours.

Thanks!

Morgan, nostalgic as all get out


----------



## RobertUI (Apr 24, 2009)

Have
-------------------------------------
Kalloy Uno Stem (1 1/8" clamp - 50mm clamp height - 110mm reach)
Shimano 105 (Drive side only 42/52 rings) 165mm
SR crank arm (left) 175mm
'93 15" Specialized Hard Rock - Complete Bike

Want
-----------------------------------------------
31.8mm Seatpost
SS/Fixie Stuff
Platform Pedals
Cantilever Brake Levers
Bottle Cages

-- Quite honestly if you want any of the stuff that I have drop me a PM and I'll be happy to give it to you at your shipping cost.


----------



## andyt (Apr 9, 2009)

wanted:

skin wall panaracer smoke with folding bead. Or something similar.

have: 

scott ozon 2.0 tires, near new
magic beans
rice
dust
kids


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have some parts that I just don't need. I am sure someone out there could use them. Pay for shipping and they are yours:

Set of lx shifters/levers. They look like new but they don't have the internals. Maybe you have a set that look a bit ugly but work.


Fisher Stem:


Cable guide for older Marzocci forks. NOS


----------



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

*Have*

I have some Machine Tech V brake levers in excellent condition, almost NOS
Trade for some V brake levers in Red in pretty similar condition


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Have: Twice ridden complete set of Avid Tri-Align 2 cantis in silver, one front one rear
Wanted: Blue ano cantis, preferably DiaCompe 986 or 987


----------



## BizProf (Oct 19, 2006)

*Have: * IRD Expedition fork with approx. 6.5" threadless steerer (1").

The fork came on a recently acquired '91 Specialized Stumpy Epic (carbon/cromo), so I'd like to replace it with a DirectDrive or comparable fork. If threaded, needs to be about 135mm; threadless, minimum 6.5" steerer.

*Need: *
- Specialized DirectDrive or similar rigid fork, threaded or not
- Square taper BB for M730 cranks, 73x?? *** EDIT: Found one.

Thanks!


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

I need a hope 4 bolt spider and lock ring for a ti FRONT hub. Let me know if you know where i can get one from?


----------



## bpeder (Jun 4, 2009)

Question: Are used tires worth anything? I recently scored a minty '86 Ross Mt. Hood. It had the original Ross branded snakewall tires 26x2.125. The gum is a little hashed and dry, but the tires are low miles. Before I trash them, I wonder if anyone is putting together a stock Whitney or a Hood and wants these original tires? Twin Cities, MN


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Needed: 8 speed 36 hole hubs, would prefer M900 XTR or White Industries. 

Have lots to trade rims, cranks, shifters, derailleurs, wheels, hubs


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

Want: XTR FD-M952 (or maybe M953? - can't remember) front derailleur, bottom pull, 34.9mm clamp

Have: Lots of parts, let me know what you are looking for


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Have: 
(2) 26 X 2.10 Panaracer Dart/Smoke skinwalls (lightly crunchy, good for show, risky for go)
(1) rear wheel, Mavic 231, DeoreXT hub
(1) 1994 GT Karakoram frame, purple, 19". (great shape, some dings, some chain suck, see pics in my profile)
(1) 1 set of mid 90s GT bullhorn handlebars


Need:

(SNIP)


----------



## romy9130 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Cook Brothers?*

I have a bike i picked up at a local garage sale. It says COOK DESIGN on the down tube. I did a bit of research and found out from Craig Cook (yes, one of the Cook Brothers) that he made only 40 of these frame sets in the late 80's. He told me that they were made in 2 sizes 18" and 19.75" this one is the latter. These were specifically made with racing geometry out of True Temper steel with oversize tubes. Its in excellent condition some minor scuffs and a few dings but overall it is really a beauty. It has a Tange switchblade rigid steel fork and an XT 1' headset. The bb is sealed and pressed into the frame. I currently have it set up as a single speed, its very light and smooth. I am looking to trade for Gary Fisher Superfly 19" 29er or a similar Specialized 29er. if you can make it happen let me know. Im not sure what this bike may be worth but I'm sure its worth somthing to the right person. I will post pictures soon as I can.
Thanks


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds sweet. I'd take those well-shot pictures and drop it on eBay.


----------



## hentho (Feb 21, 2007)

Have:
Specialized S-Works M2
Funk Pro Comp incl. Funk Fork
several M900 rear and front mechs, Wheelsets, cranks, STI's, Cantis
White Industries Wheelset
AccuTrax 1" black

Want:
Grove Innovations Hardcore, Aggressor or Assault in 17" or 18" in a nice "neon" colour

(really search that kind of frame/frameset and would be glad if someone could help me to find it)


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have



I need:Xt or xtr gruppo for 88 ritchey Ultra.
RD-M732-SS 
FD-M732 28.6 
SP-M730 
SL-M732 
Period correct tires and period correct wheels.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> I have
> 
> 
> I need:Xt or xtr gruppo for 88 ritchey Ultra.
> ...


Wouldn't XTR be too new for that Ritchey?
Is that a Prestige handlebar in front?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Wouldn't XTR be too new for that Ritchey?
> Is that a Prestige handlebar in front?


Not sure what year they started so maybe. Those bars are Rooxi. I have already promised them to someone else. Most of the stuff I still have.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Not sure what year they started so maybe.


IIRC XTR came out in 1992.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> IIRC XTR came out in 1992.


Thanks. XT it is then.


----------



## classicmtb (Jan 26, 2008)

Plum said:


> I have this stem. It's not NOS, the paint is a little rough on the backside, but it's solid. I think all the decals intact. 135mm x 15 degree, approximate.
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 
> ...


are those sun mistrals the super narrow "race only" dark hard anos?...i have a Ti o2 airgel 50r.......


----------



## classicmtb (Jan 26, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Cool.
> 
> Need:
> 
> ...


hey i have a cannibal 26x2.20 and in UMMA GUMMA GREY!! with black sidewalls in good shape


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

classicmtb said:


> hey i have a cannibal 26x2.20 and in UMMA GUMMA GREY!! with black sidewalls in good shape


Dang, thats an old list. Thanks though, I ended up with everything on it


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Have: Nuke Proof Atom Bomb/War Head wheelset that needs a new home. This set has been in storage for a while after seeing minimal use when new. One of the last set to roll out of Nuke Proof with full alloy Atom Bombs. Recently test ridden, running smooth and true. 

Wanted: Could use a back up set of disc hubs, cool steel frame. Let me know what you have in mind. 

Cheers.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

need purple ringle skewers and water bottle cage


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gsy971 said:


> need purple ringle skewers and water bottle cage


How is that a trade?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I have:
-Pair Bullseye wheels black with red centers built up with Specialized Gx23 rims and HD spokes.
-32° Bullesye red-white-green rear hub-mint
-32° Ringle super bubba front suspension hub pre sun takeover- mint
-Ringle ti stix in 3dv purple complete set for wheels and seat
-48° Suntour Fixed/Free hub -can be switched back and forth with out taking the wheel off needs to be rebuilt
-GT 1987 Ricochet mod trials bike carcass- frame, fork, 160mm power series crank arms, 160mm one piece with trials sprocket, bash guard, 
stem, 
-1990 Fisher CR-7 18" carcass pre "gary" decals,flat black and black chrome with red decals: frame, fork, sealed cartridge bottom bracket (fresh Nachi bearings), fisher stem, fisher bulge bar, strong post, fisher leather seat, seatclamp, fisher evo tange made headset
-Klein oversized mag 20 crown for small frames has bearings too
-1982 GT Santa Ana 26" cruiser bars in chrome with original decals
-1985 Hutch bmx USA made Pro Racer forks in chrome-mint

Want:
-Suntour xc-pro hubs or wheels 32°or 36° I'd prefer the rear to be non-freehub but let me know what you have.
-Ritchey Logic silver cantilevers 2 full sets
-Ritchey Pro-lite bars in silver uncut and in good to mint condition
-WTB New Paradigm front Hub
-WTB threadless Powerband stem
-Ringle ti stix in black or silver complete set for wheels and seat
-Salsa ti-flip-offs complete sets black or silver sans-logo
-24"-26" bmx cruiser framesets ---No Schwinns

-


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: Cane Creek Zonos XC ISO Disc wheelset

Want: Chris King classic hubset.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Have: three pairs ov Mavic 231 rims dark gray 28 hole NOS. They do have some very 
small scuffs and shop wear, but nothing really noticable. 

Need: Mid 90s hubs 28 hole XT prefered
XT U-Brake
Early XT v-brakes and levers, M-739 I think ( the shiny silver ones) 
Sun Rhino lites 32 hole in silver or black


----------



## Welder Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

pisgahproductions said:


> A touch off topic... but not much...
> 
> Anyone got (or know a source for) a 1969-70 era Raleigh 3 speed chainguard?


Nice Raleigh! I have a 69 Triumph (same frame, bought out by Raliegh in the early sixties) Let me look around and get back on here later this week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

*Ritchey Tires*

Looking for tires for 1995 Ritchey Team P21, and 1998 Ritchey Plexus. Ritchey tires from this era desired. Love to have tan walls for P21. Let me know what you have. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What do *you* have? (this being a trade, after al)


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Checked out these?...
http://www.mombat.org/MOMBAT/PartsForSalePages/tires.html


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Looking for tires for 1995 Ritchey Team P21, and 1998 Ritchey Plexus. Ritchey tires from this era desired. Love to have tan walls for P21. Let me know what you have. Thanks, Shawn


I've got some 2.1 Z-Max's in good shape. Tan wall. They'd be perfect for the P-21.

Trade for some OnZa Porc's or Specialized Ground Controls in similar shape, also tan wall.....you know....since this is a trade only thread.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

I hope this is cool. Here goes...I've got some early MTB stuff...Ross and Schwinn frames, old wheelsets, bars, etc. from '82-'84 period. Lots of Suntour stuff. Some old Schwinn stuff, too, but most of the Pre-War stuff is gone. I've got an '82/'83 StumpJumper in blue. signed by Mike S. I've also got one of the last Mt. Cycle San Andreas to be built in SLO, CA. Black and silver w/ silver Marzocchi Z-1 up front. It's built up with all SRAM XO, RaceFace cranks, Avid discs, wheelset built up by Gravy. Also getting rid of tons of filmmaking/post-production gear, a couple Fender guitars (1 Strat, 1 Tele), Fender Blues Deluxe amp in tweed, Fender Bronco amp in Tweed. Looking for interesting cycling trades Canon L-series lenses, vintage guitars, vintage amps, vintage skateboards, etc. P.M. me, or hit me through the Klunkerz website for equipment lists or specific parts inquiries, etc. Thanks!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Need 28 Hole and 36 hole M900 hubs

Have to trade two sets just arrived very fresh, minty, low mile M900 groups...cranks, derailleurs, shifters. Much in M735, Two sets of Mavic White Industries wheels and an unbelievable mint pair of Porc II light skinwalls new in their original boxes


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

no longer needed/no longer available...thanks


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

BizProf said:


> *Have: * IRD Expedition fork with approx. 6.5" threadless steerer (1").
> 
> The fork came on a recently acquired '91 Specialized Stumpy Epic (carbon/cromo), so I'd like to replace it with a DirectDrive or comparable fork. If threaded, needs to be about 135mm; threadless, minimum 6.5" steerer.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you still have this...or is this the one that was sold on ebay a few weeks back


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Its the one that was on ebay.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

I see...not surprised; thanks.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Wanted: Dia-Compe cantilevers in good shape, complete pair. Ideally 986, 987 also OK. Blue is ideal, other colors also OK.
Have for trade a pair of almost mint Paul Crosstop 3's in red ano, front and rear pair of almost mint Avid Tri-Align 2's.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Have: 

1997 Specialized S-Works M2 Team Frame - 18" team red
1996/7ish White Industries Ti Hubs, 32 hole, Mavic 217 front 517 rear rims, wheelsmith DB spokes, black alloy nipples
1996/7ish SDG bontrager style saddle, titanium rails, full kevlar cover
"Stubs" bar ends in red.
1997ish S-works thermo-bar


Want (don't care about vintage):

Titanium saddle for my road bike.
Egg Beater pedals
32mm SID or Reba
Other stuff?


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Have:

125mm reach Ritchey Force filet brazed 1" quill stem 

Need:

135-150mm reach Ritchey Force filet brazed 1" quill stem.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Have: White Industries triple cranks, NOS Suntour XC Sport rollercams in packaging, and various other parts. Also, a 1991 Diamondback Axis frame (True Temper OX) with Tange fork and Ritchey dropouts.

Want: Fork for 1983/1984 Ritchey - preferably biplane or single crown, can be Ritchey or Tange. Long shot, I know...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Still seeking 28 Hole or 36 hole M900 or M910 hubs

Have to trade 32 hole M900 or White Industries hubs along with many other items. Anyone???


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a nice xtr seatpost in very good condition and an xt post in very good condition. Both are 27.2. Also have a set of Magura motorcycle style levers in very good cosmetic shape and working condition. I also have some xt thumbies.

I need a 26.8mm post, a good headset and a 1993 vintage saddle. More to follow.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

sandmangts said:


> I have a nice xtr seatpost in very good condition and an xt post in very good condition. Both are 27.2. Also have a set of Magura motorcycle style levers in very good cosmetic shape and working condition. I also have some xt thumbies.
> 
> I need a 26.8mm post, a good headset and a 1993 vintage saddle. More to follow.


pm'd


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

Have:
-NOS: 3 Sun CR17A rims, 28 hole, red, weighing 408, 402, and 383g on my scale
-NOS: 1 Sun 0-degree XC rim, 28 hole, red, weighing 440g on my scale. the sticker is peeling up, but isn't damaged, and can be glued back down.
-Cash to supplement any trades (lol)

Want:
-Selle Italia Flite Ti, Black Leather
-Stans Notubes black rubber rim strips w/ valves
-Eggbeaters
-Lightweight (under 280g) Square Taper bottom bracket for 68mm shell


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

Have
NOS 2 Sun Chinook Ultra hard (dark) anodized NOS 32 hole rims 
Deore XT steel Seatpost
NOS WTB momentum HUB
NOS 2 Specialized XL21 Rims Silver
NIB Suntour XC 9000 front derailluer
NOS Specialized Ground Control II tires

1989 or 1988 Ritchey Super Comp FB seat tube center to center 17in, Parts on bike are: 7 speed XT thumbs, Sun Chinook rims, American Classic front hub, XT crank, XT pedals, XT rear hub, Ritchey Pro-lite Bar, Matching Ritchey FB stem, XT short cage derailluer, Ritchey Seatpost, XT seatpost QR, dia compe advantage 5 levers and 986 cantilevers, tires Ritchey force 2.0


Need
More space in my house
Disc Rims
Disc Wheels


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mtnbeer said:


> Have
> NOS 2 Sun Chinook Ultra hard (dark) anodized NOS 32 hole rims
> Deore XT steel Seatpost
> NOS WTB momentum HUB
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

Updated List 
I'm not parting out the Ritchey SC. So don't send me PM about Ritchey Seatpost or American Classic hub

Have
NOS 2 Sun Chinook Ultra hard (dark) anodized NOS 32 hole rims 
Deore XT Chrome moly Seatpost 26.8
NOS WTB momentum HUB
NOS 2 Specialized XL21 Rims Silver
NIB Suntour XC 9000 front derailluer
NOS Specialized Ground Control II tires
NIP SR SAKAE roundtech 38 tooth chain ring
NOS SR ninja 24 tooth chainring

1989 or 1988 Ritchey Super Comp FB seat tube center to center 17in, Parts on bike are: 7 speed XT thumbs, Sun Chinook rims, American Classic front hub, XT crank 48 -38-24, XT pedals, XT rear hub, Ritchey Pro-lite Bar, Matching Ritchey FB stem, XT short cage derailluer, Ritchey Seatpost, XT seatpost QR, dia compe advantage 5 levers and 986 cantilevers, tires Ritchey force 2.0. Front Derailleur Deore Zebra stripe logo

Want
More space in my house
Disc Rims
Disc Wheels


Don't Want 
Scott Pederson self energizing Rear U-Brake


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Want:
-Bullseye hub bolts and washer set. Even just the washers.
-Suntour xc-pro hubs or wheels 32°or 36° I'd prefer the rear to be non-freehub but let me know what you have.
-Ritchey Logic silver cantilevers 2 full sets
-Ritchey Pro-lite bars in silver uncut and in good to mint condition
-WTB New Paradigm front Hub
-WTB threadless Powerband stem
-Ringle ti stix in black or silver complete set for wheels and seat
-Salsa ti-flip-offs complete sets black or silver sans-logo
-24"-26" bmx cruiser framesets ---No Schwinns


I have:
-Pair Bullseye wheels black with red centers built up with Specialized Gx23 rims and HD spokes.
-32° Bullesye red-white-green rear hub-mint
-32° Ringle super bubba front suspension hub pre sun takeover- mint
-Ringle ti stix in 3dv purple complete set for wheels and seat
-48° Suntour Fixed/Free hub -can be switched back and forth with out taking the wheel off needs to be rebuilt
-GT 1987 Ricochet mod trials bike carcass- frame, fork, 160mm power series crank arms, 160mm one piece with trials sprocket, bash guard,
stem,
-1990 Fisher CR-7 18" carcass Japan Built, pre "gary" decals,flat black and black chrome with red decals: frame, fork, sealed cartridge bottom bracket (fresh Nachi bearings), fisher stem, fisher bulge bar, strong post, fisher leather seat, seatclamp, fisher evo tange made headset cleaned and degreased.
-Klein oversized mag 20 crown for small frames has bearings too
-1982 GT Santa Ana 26" cruiser bars in chrome with original decals
-1985 Hutch bmx USA made Pro Racer forks in chrome-mint


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

need: 27.2 NItto or Ritchey /nitto ;post(silver, of course). 300mm. i could go w/ xtr silver or even salsa shaft 27.2 silver/300mm
nitto dirt drop 100mm long quill.
turbo saddle in good to NOS condition. black/ white/ suede brown. brown.
san marco rolls.
brooks swallow or swift.
xtr m900 crankset or Ritchey Logic crankset
mavic 217/517 32h. nos.
xtr or other high end front hub(rim brakes).
987 cantis.
1in xt/xtr/mavic/king threaded headset.
26.4 syncros seat post.


have: thomson silver 28.6/300mm, race face carbon next 28.6 300mm. 
quill stems: specialized 130mm black, zoom 120mm... both 1in.
control tech 1in ahead silver135/10º
titec road quill stem 1in titanium 130mm. 
sakae dirt drop short quill.
vicious cycles 1in fork repainted orange. it will need another layer of paint since mine is fragile and chipping like crazy.
fat chance wicked fork/ purple. excellent condition.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

colker1 said:


> fat chance wicked fork/ purple. excellent condition.


Which fork is the wicked? Any similarity to the big one inch?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Which fork is the wicked? Any similarity to the big one inch?


no. it is a common looking unicrown w/ usual rake, unlike the BOI.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

colker1 said:


> no. it is a common looking unicrown w/ usual rake, unlike the BOI.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

looking for 1:1 trade. i got cash as well for my wants. USA only please. email is best [email protected]
my cook bros rsr blk cranks w/dust caps! for your cook bros 3dv cranks rsr or E/F....i may even throw in the chainrings and dust caps 









also got these Ultimate/TNT NOS 175mm 110 bcd cranks
looking for:
ringle 3dv H20 cage
ringle 3dv skewers ti stix
ringle 3dv 105mm 0 deg stem or kooka 105mm 3dv 0 deg billet stem
I also have a 36.4 hope red qr seat post colar hardly used


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

those black cooks are BAAAAAD!!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Have:

1993 (or so) Ibis Titanium Mountain Stem. 130mm/0 degree/22.2mm. Super nice.

View attachment 480023


View attachment 480024


Want:

Well, I no longer need Nuke Proof Twist Tight skewers as I found a set on RetroBike. That being said, I'm also interested in a Syncros Cattleprod, 0 degree/120mm/22.2mm quill stem.


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

*Mtnbeers stuff with pictures*

Have
NOS 2 Sun Chinook Ultra hard (dark) anodized NOS 32 hole rims 
Deore XT Chrome moly Seatpost 26.8
NIB WTB momentum HUB
NOS 2 Specialized XL21 Rims Silver. These Rims were on the early 90's S-works bikes
NIB Suntour XC 9000 front derailluer
NOS Specialized Ground Control II tires
NIP SR SAKAE roundtech 38 tooth chain ring
NOS SR ninja 24 tooth chainring
NOS Profile Threadless stem 1" 130mm
NEW in package Tektro RBP Brake Straddle Cable Triangle, get more power from your Cantilevers.

Want
More space in my house
Disc Rims
Disc Wheels

Don't Want 
Scott Pederson self energizing Rear U-Brake


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

*Ritchey Super Comp Fillet Brazed*

Have
1989 or 1988 Ritchey Super Comp FB seat tube center to center 17in, Parts on bike are: 7 speed Deore thumbs, Sun Chinook rims, American Classic front hub, XT crank 48 -38-24, XT pedals, XT rear hub, Ritchey Pro-lite Bar, Matching Ritchey FB stem, XT short cage derailluer, Ritchey Seatpost, XT seatpost QR, Dia Compe advantage 5 levers and 986 cantilevers, tires Ritchey force 2.0. Front Derailleur Deore stripe logo (pre XT?)
I'll get some better pictures up soon.

Want
More space in my house
Disc Rims
Disc Wheels

Don't Want 
Scott Pederson self energizing Rear U-Brake


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

*Softride*

Have:

Softride stem great shape:









Xt front hub still in box.

View attachment 481664


Want:

LD stem or other vintage dirt drop style.
TA Cyclotourist Cranks.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Needed:
120mm Bontrager Road quill stem (anywhere from -17 to 0 degree can be made to work)

Have:
lots of old and new crap that I'd gladly trade (give me an idea of what you need and I'll offer a suggestion)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just throwin' it out there for fun.

Have: 92 Slingshot Team frame/fork (possibly complete bike)

Want: Early Yeti ARC (in gray/turq), ideally with Accu Trax fork.

I'd consider letting the bike go complete as a single speed depending on Yeti package. Set up is similar to whats pictured below, but now with turquoise Avid Tri-Aligns and Sampson polished cranks, Paul/Ringle wheelset.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

*Syncros Seat Post*

I have a brand new, still in the bag 29.4mm (Yo Eddy!) late-model Syncros MTB seatpost that I'd like to trade for a clean and fresh 26.4mm post in a comparable brand/flavor (ControlTech, Ringle, Syncros, etc). Let me know what you have.

[email protected]
AIM/Yahoo: upon3


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

-Have a Suntour Roller Cam in Mint conditon that I would like to trade for an XT u-brake

-Still searching for 8 speed Shimano hubs or wheels set in 36 hole...XTR M950 or XT M738.
Have a number of nice XT/Mavic, White Bros/Mavic wheel sets to trade.

Also searching for 28 hole hubs preferably Shimano will consider others. Lots to trade in M900, M730, M735 parts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ritchey 2.1 skinwall*

Looking for [1] at least Ritchey WCS skinwall tire. Size is 2.1

To trade I have:

Ritchey Black Cants and levers
Ritchey force bar
Suntour XC cant levers
NOS in package HITERITE
Ritchey wheels 1998 vintage


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

*Looking for:*

110mm Race Face square taper bottom bracket (ti would work, too)
control tech brakes
1 1/8" King 2nut headset 
San Marco strada saddle
M747 pedals

*Have: *

107mm RF steel bottom bracket (bearings OK but not perfect, cups in VGC).
Purple Crystal Designs cantis (one pair)
Gray Piranha cantis (one pair)
M900 cantis (one pair)
X-ray shifters (8 speed shimano compatible)
68 X 113 square taper xtr bottom bracket (bearings so-so, cups in VGC).
32h xc pro hubs w/ skewers
27.2 Control Tech post (silver)
1 1/8" 130mm zero rise flat black Syncros a-head stem (not hinged)--with angled cap! and decals. NOS
1 1/8" 130mm zero rise shiny black Syncros quill stem (not hinged)-- with "syncros" decals but they're not in perfect shape. Overall good condition, but far from new.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, i am a noob to this site, although ive been lurking for a while. After googling a few obscure items and stumbling upon this thread i figured i would post up for the hell of it, so here goes....

Want:
SDG Comp Ti Saddles - All colors
Panaracer XC Magic and Tioga Psycho (amber) tires
Ringle Zooka Stem 1 1/8 red, <120, 0 or 10. im flexible
AC Crowns and braces for Mag 21/Judy/Manitou 3/4

Have
Bontrager Race X Lite wheelset,decent shape aside from one dimple on frt braking surface, super light though
FRONT ONLY Gold Kooka Racha Lever
Shimano 757's
Time Atac's
Red Titec 120/0 stem 1 1/8"?
NOS Dia Comp Levers
NOS Mavic 230's, 28 hole
Michelin WildGripper Hot S
A few random odd and ends i cant think of at the moment

Anyway if any of you have any of the wanted items, feel free to make me an offer and even if you arent interested in anything i have im willing to pay. Thanks 

-Chris


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Cool.
> 
> Need:
> 
> ...


PM on the blu kooka stem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Want: 
Early (mid to late 80's) Salsa Moto bars, any color/condition, but not cut down.


Have: 
80's Magura levers (drilled for shifters)
M732 XT shifters
Brooks B72 saddle
M730 (?) pedals (the big, steel cage version)
Full set of Suntour XC Pro brakes.
Full set of Shimano M734 XT brakes
Other misc items.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Have: XT M730 Crankset with SG rings decent condition

Need: Syncros or Thomson seatpost in 27.2 mm diameter and must be at least 300 mm long.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

*Tires Skinwall/Gumwall NOS*

Have

NOS 
Specialized Tanwall Teammaster /S 26 x 1.90
Specialized Tanwall TeamControl/S 26 x 2.00

Mint with chalk, never installed

Want

New or used Ritchey Tanwall WCS Zmax tires


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

The Master is the rear, the Control is the front. They are a "set". The "S" is their S-Works tire.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Have

NOS - Purple Chris King headset
Cook Brothers 27.2 seatpost in silver

Looking for
NOS - Mavic 317 32 hole grey/black
Ringle - Cam (i think) in black
Hayes 1st gen. Disc Brakes.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have: Lots of stuff. Xt deraillers, Deerhead front, Old replacement fork springs, chain guides, Thomson stem, Ringle skewers. 
Need: Parts for my 88 Ritchey Timber Comp. Proper vintage XT u-brake, Vantage rims, xt hubs, proper skewers, XT cranks, seatpost. I will be bringing most stuff to the San Diego Velodrome swap meet. I realize much of what I have is not as valueable as what I need but if you see something you need let me know.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Sandmangts

Your mailbox is full. If you could can you please provide a better picture of the ringle skewers.

Thanks Larry



sandmangts said:


> Have: Lots of stuff. Xt deraillers, Deerhead front, Old replacement fork springs, chain guides, Thomson stem, Ringle skewers.
> Need: Parts for my 88 Ritchey Timber Comp. Proper vintage XT u-brake, Vantage rims, xt hubs, proper skewers, XT cranks, seatpost. I will be bringing most stuff to the San Diego Velodrome swap meet. I realize much of what I have is not as valueable as what I need but if you see something you need let me know.
> 
> View attachment 490946
> ...


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

*Mtnbeers Ritchey*

Joe Steel wanted some more pictures of my Ritchey


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Want:
-*Ritchey Nitto* made quill road stem for 1" let me know what length you have
-*Ritchey Nitto* made 27.0 seat-post 
-*Mavic* open pro rims only 36-32-28 hole or full wheels built LMK what you have
-*Rivendell Nitto* Albatross bars
-*Bullseye* hub bolts and washer set. Even just the washers.
-*Suntour* xc-pro hubs or wheels 32°or 36° I'd prefer the rear to be non-freehub but let me know what you have.
-*Ritchey* Logic silver cantilevers 2 full sets
-*Ritchey* Pro-lite bars in silver uncut and in good to mint condition
-*Wilderness Trail Bikes* New Paradigm front Hub
-*Wilderness Trail Bikes* threadless Powerband stem
-*Ringle* ti stix in black or silver complete set for wheels and seat
-*Salsa* ti-flip-offs complete sets black or silver sans-logo
-24"-26" bmx cruiser framesets ---No Schwinns

I have:
-Pair *Bullseye* wheels black with candy red centers built up with Specialized Gx23 rims and HD spokes.
-32° *Bullesye* red-white-green rear hub-mint
-32° *Ringle* super bubba front suspension hub pre sun takeover- mint
-*Ringle* ti stix in 3dv purple complete set for wheels and seat
-48° *Suntour* Fixed/Free hub -can be switched back and forth with out taking the wheel off needs to be rebuilt
-*GT* 1987 Ricochet mod trials bike carcass- frame, fork, 160mm power series crank arms, 160mm one piece with trials sprocket, bash guard,
stem,
-1990 *Fisher* CR-7 18" carcass Japan Built, pre "gary" decals,flat black and black chrome with red decals: frame, fork, sealed cartridge bottom bracket (fresh Nachi bearings), fisher stem, fisher bulge bar, strong post, fisher leather seat, seatclamp, fisher evo tange made headset cleaned and de-greased.
-*Klein* oversized mag 20 crown for small frames has bearings too
-1982 *GT* Santa Ana 26" cruiser bars in chrome with original decals
-1985 *Hutch* bmx USA made Pro Racer forks in chrome-mint


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

have a small merlin newsboy frame.










want a medium frame 

a.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A medium anything, or just another Newsboy??


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

nope, newsgirl... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I have some stuff on this bike that I would be willing to trade anyone that is interested.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=568934

I plan to ride this bike regularly, so things that will be quickly consumed and need to be replaced I would rather see go to someone who could use them for a restoration. I prefer trade them for other useful bike parts, newer or vintage, than sell or list them on ebay. So, if you see something you want, hit me with some stuff you got. Here's what I will part with:

Ritchey Grips: Perfect, have embossed "ritchey" and logo on the ends.

Ritchey Logic Saddle: Perfect condition, very comfy but I have a brooks that goes where I sit.

XC Comp pedals: Great condition but I always use my eggbeaters. Would be up for a second set of crank bros if you got em?

The rest stays on the bike. Thanks!

EDIT: I forgot to mention that all these items are cursed. If any attempt is made to flip them on CL or ebay, they instantly smite the owner with bad breath for all eternity!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

*GT Lightning Ti*

Folks,

I'm looking to trade my 19" GT Lightning Ti frame for an 18" Lightning frame (ideally) but possibly open to other manufacturers (Ti) as well (17'/18"). The 19" is just too big for me (5' 9") and I want another Ti frame. Frame and decals in great shape!

I also have for trade (will combine items as well):

2001 Schwinn Homegrown 17" frame (black ano / decals have removed themselves)
2004 Trek 9.8 Team frame (w/disc adaptor and Bontrager Race Lite X carbon seat post) 17.5"
2007 Trek 6 series 17.5" frame (new)
200? Jamis Diablo frame 14" (disc only)
1996 Trek 990 frame 18" (I love this thing!)

XTR M900 - crankset
XTR M900 - shifter/brake combo
XTR M910 - seat post 27.2 (silver)
XTR M952 - shifter/brake combo
XTR M952 - crankset (x2)
XTR M960 - V brake calipers f/r
XTR M970 - levers

LX M56x group (shifter/brake, f/r der, crankset/175mm and canti's)
STX-RC group (shifter/brake, f/r der, crankset/175mm, canti's and wheelset) *MINT!!*

AC Forged crankset/175mm (NOS) *MINT!!*

**Unable to post photos at the moment but feel free to PM me in the mean time and I will e-mail you pics**


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sizzler said:


> Ritchey Megabite 2.1's, almost unused, no cracks anywhere or krustyness of any kind.


Are the tires kevlar or wire bead? I'd consider a tire trade...what tires are you looking for?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

They're wire bead, I suppose that makes them less desirable, but if you are interested I'm looking for some 26" slicks for commuting. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sizzler said:


> They're wire bead, I suppose that makes them less desirable, but if you are interested I'm looking for some 26" slicks for commuting. Let me know, thanks!


Actually, I do have a pair of slicks. I never ride on road, so this could work. 
Shot you a PM.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

HAVE:
1" quill Ritchey Force stem 150mm or so, 10 deg, with brake cable hanger, fading black with silver bolt, quite nice condition

WANT:
something similar but shorter, 130 would be great


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*MB ZIP WHEELS PARIS GAO DAKAR FOR DISC's*

Looking to trade... my vintage wheels for modern mid-upper end (Disc) set.

I have a very nice set of Bridgestone MB Zip style, the real first generation Crossmax! Mavic Paris Gao Dakar black hubs on Mavic 231rims 32h, Wheelsmith DB/ spokes with alloy nipples. Very low miles with some storage scuffs, all decals intact with Mavic QR's. looking of a quality possibly XT or better 6-bolt disc wheels.Have to pull some pic's later today.

-John Y.


----------



## GoodOldMountainGoat (Jul 17, 2004)

Have:
1x Ibis SS 18.5 Well Red (in pristine condition ) -> frame/forke/stem
1x Ibis SS 18.5 Turquoise/Grey two fade (in pristine condition ) -> frame/fork/stem

Wanted:

Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer 19 or 20 inch
Mountain Goat Deluxe 19 or 20 inch


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I've decided to go a different direction with my build (big suprise) so I'm willing to part with anything on this bike. Items that might be of interest:

Set of Ritchey Logic Canti Brakes: Almost new with dia-comp pads and "ritchey" etched into the arms.

Set of Ritchey Logic Levers: Same condition as above, etched "ritchey".

Ritchey Stem for 1 1/8 threaded fork

Ritchey Alloy Bars with etched "ritchey", not a scratch on the whole thing!

XC comp front and rear dérailleurs and 7 speed index/friction thumb shifters (keeping cranks).

Wheelset: Richey Vantage Comp Rims with Suntour XC hubs (Sansin).

Also have the saddle and post listed above.

Here's some pictures, can send more if interested!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=568934


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

What stuff are you looking for in trade?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

looking for durable, useful stuff since most of my riding is commuting but i also tour, ride trails, road and bmx in my spare time so I'm open to any ideas you got!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is it kosher to post my 'vintage' parts for trade for new/current stuff?


----------



## Super Trooper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,

I have a set of Ringle 32 hole super duper eight and the front has the d-shaped axle (Super Duper Bubba?) in turquoise , I would be willing to trade for 36 hole version also in the turquoise,not the newer blue. Hubs are in excellent condition.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a NOS FH-M900 1st Gen XTR freehub in 32 hole.....that I'd like to swap for the same in 36 hole....anybody?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wanted: 

Headset -Shimano 600 starfish style (let me know soon, before I start bidding)

Bottom bracket-Square taper, Jis/68/127.5 Shimano un72 or 52 or something cool but era correct- Phil....?





Have: XT 1" headset. Suspension stem (see earlier pics this thread)


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have:

New Old Stock Tioga Revolver 175mm and spider, in box with instructions:

M900 XTR group: Crankset, brakes, front and rear derailleurs, rapid fire shifters and levers. Used but very clean

Chris King 1" threaded headset, used but in great shape. Black

I want:

A quality campagnolo Road Wheelset. Modern or vintage as I have both modern and vintage road bikes in need of wheels. I also want croce d'aune parts, delta brakes etc. Please reply via PM as this thread takes forever to load on my palm.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Just figured out that the XTR cranks with the four bolt spider that I grabbed for my Spooky build are 112 BCD.....argh.


I really NEED a 32~38 tooth 112 BCD chainring...


I've got a pile of stuff to trade...if you have the chainring, I'll make it worth it for you trade wise.


Thanks,


Steve





.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have:

Mid 80's Forest Green Ritchey B frame and fork. 20 inch per TR measurement (really 19 C to C).

OR:

1997 orange Kona Custom Ku frame 19". 


Wan't:

Ritchey Frame and fork: 21 to 23 inch per TR measurement.
From Mountainbikes era to a Plexus I am interested. 

PM Me,
Thanks T


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

HAVE: 1970's 650b Super Champion rims. 36 hole, NOS, but moved around a lot over the years. Not concours, but would look just great on an original paint bike! 2 pair available for trade..........

NEED: Salsa (Petaluma) stem. 1", 110mm, @90-105 degree rise, 26.0 road clamp.

XT cantis. The late model. I forget the number but you know what I want- the pretty ones :thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

*Want:* 1" Silver King NoLogo Threaded Headset

*Have:* 1 1/8" Red King NoLogo Threadless Headset


----------



## stevet1 (Dec 14, 2007)

al415 said:


> I have:
> 
> New Old Stock Tioga Revolver 175mm and spider, in box with instructions:


Any chance of scanning those instructions before you trade them?


----------



## drewh111 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Campy "Racing Triple" Rear Derailluer*

This is brand new with a few scuffs. I tried to use it years ago on my road set up with a triple front but it is not compatible with a Chorus freewheel - will trade for something fun or interesting having to do with bikes. My hope is that someone will find a good use for it!

I do really need a pair of old school mountain 175 mm cranks 74/110 iso/jis if you happen to have some laying around.

drew.


----------



## drewh111 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Cook Bros Racing E (1996) Drive side crank arm. Pair of dust covers*

Left crank is cracked but the drive side is fine, other than scuffed. If anyone wants it and the dust caps, I would love to trade for another set of old school cranks, 175 74/110 - maybe Shimano or something comparable.

drew.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

drewh111 said:


> Left crank is cracked but the drive side is fine, other than scuffed. If anyone wants it and the dust caps, I would love to trade for another set of old school cranks, 175 74/110 - maybe Shimano or something comparable.
> 
> drew.


Sure. I have some Shimano Deore (DX) cranks. 175's. Happy to trade.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Trade my Shimano m900 all "F"ed up? They are 100% working but the finish is not there for your Cooks.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll trade this Manitou 1 1/8" threaded for a similar 1" threaded fork. The old elastomers have been cleaned out.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Anybody wanna trade two sets of red ano Paul StopLights for silver or black?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Anybody wanna trade two sets of red ano Paul StopLights for silver or black?


Ha ha.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Heh!:blush:


----------



## kemmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Have: 19" Alpinestars









Cranks are not included, mostly cause they aren't even the same length.

Want:
I'm building up an FSR Enduro Pro, I could use a nice fork, brakes, maybe derailers/shifters.


----------



## CroMoHo (Oct 20, 2009)

-(deleted)-


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Have: 
17" 1993ish Ritchey P-Series (exact model unknown). The damn thing is too small  
Various other goodies

Want:
Short travel 4" full susp frame (e.g. Santa Cruz Superlight, Titus Racer-X, Yeti ASR)
or 
100mm fork


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

super_stein said:


> Have:
> 17" 1993ish Ritchey P-Series (exact model unknown). The damn thing is too small
> Various other goodies
> 
> ...


Got any pics?


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Got any pics?


Given my stone-age dial up, give these a try-

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=575824
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=539290


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Have:
1998 K2 4000 18" medium full-suspension complete bike, Noleen Cross-Link ELT with new shock up front, carbon fiber rear swingarm with Noleen NR-4 rear shock, Pro-Shift Precision Billet Brakes (v-brakes F & R), XT levers and shifters, Race Face cranks and new rings

Want:
Ti soft-tail frame/fork and headset


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

WANTED RITCHEY tubing decal. 1990''s Tange Prestige World Championship, has dates 1989,1991,1992.

HAVE other Ritchey decals


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Want:* Dia Compe AD290 Brake Levers in NOS or near NOS condition










*Have:* Shimano Deer Head BL-M700 Levers in good rider condition. Straight with wear.

--------

edit: Miraculously found a NOS set! Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have - 
1 pair Black Avid Tri Align Cantilevers in good to great shape
Control Tech stems, in misc. lengths, and sizes (ask). Good to great shape.


Wanted in good to great shape -
Vintage dirt drop stem
Shimano 600 EX levers with cable barrels and hoods.
Shimano 600 headset (starfish)
127.5 bottom bracket- phil/cooks/shimano, or.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

*RITCHEY Decals*

I have for trade:

Ritchey Tange Prestige tubing decals from mid 90's

Want:

Ritchey Tange Prestige tubing with World Championship stripes with dates 1989 1992 1993


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Have:
Marin Titanium 1 1/8 quill stem with cable roller
Mavic 840 rear derailleur
Selle San Marco Supercorsa Concor Saddle
Mavic M7CD 32H rim
Ritchey grips in umma gumma grey
Answer Hyperlite handlebar in silver

Want:
Ritchey 2.35 pristine amberwall tires
Hugi 91-ish era front hub, Ideally 36hole, but would consider 32Hole.
Answer Taperlite handlebar, uncut, pristine in black.
Chris King 1.25 threaded, pristine, no logo headset in black.
Merlin Titanium handlebar, but would consider another brand large sweep ti handlebar.


----------



## Bob Gnuheart (Oct 30, 2007)

*hi*

Lurk once in a blue moon - but been registered for a good long while.

Want:

1" suspension fork in good shape

Have:

Scott bars with the built in bar-ends
Tan spring MTB saddle - this came on a KHS Brentwood - Springs and rivets, fake leather
Cruiser bars lots of rise & sweepback


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Have: 1995 GT Zaskar 18" frame, in anodized blue.

Want: 1995 GT Zaskar (or similar vintage/quality GT) in 14.5" frame.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Have: Panaracer Magic *rear *2.1" tire (white) - very nice condition

Want: Panaracer Magic *front *2.1" tire (white) - very nice condition


----------



## Dover (Jan 4, 2006)

*what length crank*



gotdirt said:


> i wouldn't mind an XTR/952 crankset in new/near-new condition (w/ the 46t, not 48t bigring)...


 I have some brand new M952 cranks that I dont need. PM me


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

deleted.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

badgermtb said:


> HAVE: 2009 Fisher Rig frame, size 19, EXCELLENT condition with upgraded headset.
> 
> WANT: Steel SINGLESPEED 29er frame, similar size.
> 
> Thanks.


How is that vintage related whatsoever?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Have early USA made WTB Classic front hub in 36h.
Want same in 32 or 28h.


----------



## badgermtb (Jun 6, 2007)

*is this vintage only?*



Rumpfy said:


> How is that vintage related whatsoever?


Is this vintage only? If so, sorry...I will delete the post.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

badgermtb said:


> Is this vintage only? If so, sorry...I will delete the post.


Well...it is the 'VINTAGE, RETRO, CLASSIC' forum...so....ya, its rather old bike focused. No worries brotha.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

HAVE: 
1998 K2 4000 Pro-Flex full suspension complete bike with Noleen Crosslink ELT (newer Girvin style linkage design) fork (NOS shock absorber), race face cranks and new Race Face rings, XT shifters and levers, XTR front derailluer, NOS Pro-Shift Precision Billet CNC brakes

WANT: 
newer full-suspension frame, make some offers.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have;
Edit: sorry guys I had to throw most of my stuff up on ebay to raise money for my next project:
I still have a NOS XT u-brake that I will trade for an XTR post in good condition. 
Need XTR headset, any condition as long as the crown race is good. XTR seatpost in decent condition or similar vintage post in silver. Silver handlebars, drum brakes or anything for a clunker build like handle bars, stems etc. I will be bringing all this stuff to the Keyeville gathering. If you see something you need let me know.
[


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

Looking for: Race Face Turbine LP non-drive crank arm 175mm. Black is nice but any color will do. What do you need? -John Y.


----------



## G.T.T.H. (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm looking for a 27.0mm seatpost. Would prefer a Kore, but would also take a Syncros or a Thompson (of course).

I don't have a whole lot to trade. I have a set of old profile aerobars, circa 1993, in good condition. I have a frame pack. And I have some black bar ends... Oh and I have a pair of skinny 26" road tires with the nubs still on them.


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

*DeerHead Rear RD-M700*



















Have: DeerHead Rear D Used but in great shape. Pulleys are not worn and spin well.

Need: Either 110 or 94 BCD chainrings in 34 and/or 44 tooth. If not those, let me know what you have.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have
I just mounted this saddle up for the first time because it fit in right on my latest rider. This saddle is as nice as the picture shows. If you need it before I start using it, speak up fast. No doubt it may see it's first mud by the end of the weekend. Fresh out of the bag, Never mounted until this pic, minimal shop marks....

Need,
I am seeking a mid 80's white saddle in good condition.

Cheers,
T


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

have:
red hope 36.4 QR collar, barely used..not exactly retro








want:
36.4 collar QR or binder in blk, blue or preferably 3dv


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Mavic 231 rim pair swap*

Have: New Mavic 231, 28 hole, pair (with light shop wear)

Would like: New Mavic 231, 32 or 36 hole, pair (shop wear ok)

Interested?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*XTR M900 Front Derailleur Swap*

Found.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Fork swap*

Found.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Rear Derailleur Swap*

Found.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*New Machine Tech cantilever brake*

Found.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Looking for Front drum brake...*

Hi, I`m looking for a vintage front drum brake, must be in good WORKING condition. Suitable for a Klunker build.

To trade...Lots of stuff, including the following...

NIB Zoom Brahma bars, NOS XT U Brakes, Black LX Canti`s, Black Dia Compe 987`s, NOS Suntour 5 speed shifters, drop bar stem (with roller), more, just LMK what you`re looking for...Thanks.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MERK26 said:


> Hi, I`m looking for a vintage front drum brake, must be in good WORKING condition. Suitable for a Klunker build.
> 
> To trade...Lots of stuff, including the following...
> , drop bar stem (with roller)


pic please


----------



## wheelmanron (May 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a 29er frame for my wife. I have a 16" Voodoo Aizan that was used when I got it, and is just a little too tall for her. Maybe something in a 15"? Used is fine, as long it is a 29er, as I just want to switch the parts over. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

nevermind.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Wanted Campagnolo eight speed ergo shifters. Right side only would be acceptable

Have:
3 pair NOS Ritchey Rock 395E silver rims.

1 pair NOS WTB Speed master 23 /11.3 black rims

GT Avalanche frame, prestige tubing, large size, I am 5' 10" and it's to big. has POS scott fork , complete bike minus wheels, although they are here somewhere, but I wouldn't want them.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Have: 
1) 1991 serotta built proflex frame (M) with stuck seatpost. Frame has factory headset and rigid straightblade 1" threaded fork.
2) DiaCompe SS5 canti brake levers

Need:
1991-92 GT 3D/2x4 rigid fork any color.


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*GT Tachyon for GT Tachyon*

I have a GT Tachyon Cross Over frameset with approx 22.5 seattube center-center. Looking to exchange for same frame of smaller size. Prefer 17-18" or medium.

Frame and fork are in great shape with only minor scuff marks. Previous owner added some misc stickers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

*Trade*

Have

Ritchey WCS brand new in boxes 1990's era handlebar and stem. 1 1/8 quill 120 x 10

Want

Ritchey skinwall
2.1 or 2.3


----------



## powderhound (Mar 4, 2004)

Have: Gary Fisher Mt. Tam hardtail frame (2000) in Med
Want: Same frame in small


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Have: 27.0 SR Laprade fluted seatpost

Want: 26.8 SR Laprade fluted seatpost


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Please PM, pictures available on request. 

Have: 
XTR 31.8 Downpull Front Derailleur (1994 I think)
XTR Medium Cage Rear Derailleur (also '94?)
XTR Non Disc Hubs (Late 90's or Early '00's)
Suntour XC Pro 8 Speed Shifters 
Salsa Stem for 1 1/4 Steerer
Tange Switchblade Fork
Mid 90's Judy Fork
Ritchey Vantage Rims w/ XC Comp Hubs and 7 Speed Freehub

Want:
XT 31.8 Downpull Front Derailleur (Late 90's or Early 00's)
XT Long Cage Rear Der. (Late 90's or Early 00's)
XT Crankset (Late 90's or Early 00's)
Brake Booster (Black, Silver or Anod. Red) 
All Terra Tires 26x 
27.2 Seatpost 
What ever else you got!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

*Trade XTR Post 27.0*

Trade XTR Seat Post 27.00

For

Mint NOS Ritchey Skinwalls 2.1 or 2.3
Z Max HardDrive, WCS,etc


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Have:
Wheelset: Deore DX M-650 hubs / Mavic 232PSP rims 7 sp - Silver / Silver - 32 hole - 3x
Wheelset: DT Hugi hubs (Red) / Mavic X-517 rims (black) - 32 hole - 3x rear /radial front
Brakes: Dia Compe 986 Cantilever - Silver
Brakes: Deore BR-62 Cantilevers
Handlebar: Ritchey Comp-lite
Handlebar: Ritchey Force-lite
Stem: Control Tech 1 1/8 threadless 150mm 10 deg
Stem: KORE 1 1/8 threadless 135mm 10 deg
Saddle: Selle Italia Rolls
Saddle: Flite - Black
Saddle: Flite - Mario Cippolini black and white zebra stripe

Want:
Avocet O2 ti race saddles
Consumables for riders:
new 8 speed chains and cassettes


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Seeking M900 XTR 28.6 bottom pull front derailleur. Have top pull or other items to trade. PM me if you can help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

*XTR 27.0 Post*

Have very nice XTR 27.0

Want:

Brown Avocet Saddle, 80's era

Ritchey Red compound tire


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*SWAP: XTR FD-950 front derailleur*

Have a like new XTR FD-950 front derailleur (used for 1 season)

31.8mm, Top Swing, bottom pull. 66-69 degree chainstay angle

NEED:
same size XTR or SRAM X0 but Bottom Swing, Top Pull in same as new condition


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*SWAP: Litespeed titanium seatpost*

Have:
Litespeed titanium seatpost, 27.2, with 0 offset
Caramba Double Barrel (red) drive side arm with new spider
Caramba stem
Answer pro taper carbon riser

Need:
27.0 Titanium setback post of comparable brand
25.4 titanium flat bar
31.8 XTR or SRAM X0 Bottom Swing, Top Pull front derailleur
SRAM X0 rear long cage derailleur
SRAM X0 trigger shifters


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have: 88 Ritchey Timber Comp frame only. You get the frame, fork, Headset, stem and bar, bottom bracket. This frame has not been ridden since it was restored. Fresh paint and original decals from Ritchey. Fork is not the original.








Want: similar vintage Ritchey or other fillet brazed that fits me. I am 5'10. Frame condition must be solid with no dents or dings or cracks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The chain stay protector wrapped around the cable and housing is a nice touch there.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Have: 88 Ritchey Timber Comp frame only. You get the frame, fork, Headset, stem and bar, bottom bracket. This frame has not been ridden since it was restored. Fresh paint and original decals from Ritchey. Fork is not the original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blue is a little off


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

hollister said:


> the blue is a little off


Actually it is a spot on match to the original color. Photo was taken on a cloudy day and the camera makes it look a bit darker. Details about the frame are here. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=539220


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Have: (snip)
Need: (snip)

Found


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Have: (early) Selle Italia Flite Titanium Saddle, black or gray perf. VGC.

Need: same age/make/model...but in white.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Have: Cheap tricks, mb-1 wheelset, xc pro/campagnolo mb-0 wheelset, wtb drop bars.

Want: fillet brazed 1" fork


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

*Ritchey 2.35 or 2.1 Red Compound tire*

Have

XTR Post 27.0
Ritchey WCS bars 1990's
Ritchey WCS 1 1/8 quill stem 1990's

Want

Ritchey 2.35 or 2.1 Red Compound tire


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a *red* 1" Chris King non threaded / white logo headset.
Smooth, very good condition.

Want a different color. gold, silver, green?
what ya got.


----------



## thrashin (Jan 17, 2007)

have:









want1 1/4 inch fork for my Boulder


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Need 28.6mm FD-M900...XTR bottom pull front derailleur. Have 31.8mm in almost all LX, XT. DX, XTR that I'm willing to trade or other parts, rims whatever you might need.


----------



## starrider1961 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi guys , im new here and just seeing how this works........ im looking for

Wanted
RINGLE super bubba hub set or wheel set (violet) 
Nuke Proof rear wheel/hub 8 speed
Early 90,'s XT crank set (175)
Onza Peddles w cleats

Have 
Nuke Proof front hub/rim (its true and 8 out of 10)
Ritchey Vantage Comp Rear Wheel XT hub (blue xt hub blue nipples) 8 speed casst
Ritchey Duro Force 2.0 tire(some good life left) 
Shimano 8 Spd Hyperglide Cassette, 11-30 CS-M737 XT
Like new Panaracer Hardcore smoke rear and dart front

Thanks for any help


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Have Specialized Ti Skewers*

Trade completed


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*Manitou 4 crown / steerer*

HAVE:

Manitou 4 steerer assembly in 17cm and 1 1/8" threadless

NEED:

Same steerer with at least 19 cm.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: Silver Grafton Joystix
Want: Black Grafton Joystix


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Have: 700c X 45 Panaracer Smoke amber wall tires

Want: 1" X 130 or 135mm quill stem with 25.4 clamp (ATAC, Salsa, Ringle, ?).
Interesting aftermarket rim brakes or levers


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Have:

Deerhead Front derailleur
Mountain LX shifters/levers combo
Shimano XT M739 rear mech, long cage
Good humor

Need:

Kona P2 triple butted cantilever only forks (1994 - 2000) for 19" Kona Hei Hei. Grey color preferred.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

HAVE

1997 Bontrager Privateer Comp frameset
- 19" size C-T seattube (think Bonty called that the large)
- 1" steerer Judy XC fork
- Bontrager Race 1" x 135mm quill stem
- 1" Tange headset
- 27.0 x 350mm Bontrager Post










1997 Amp B-3 Frameset
- Large size (20.5")
- includes stock steel spring and Ti spring
- Extra bushings/link pins
- Amp D-1 rear disc brake, rotor, and a wheel built with a Deore LX hub, the Amp disc conversion flange with DT Revo 2.0/1.5 spokes, alloy nipples, and a Sun Sub IV rim










NOS Amp D-1 Front Disc brake kit
- Front disc brake caliper with mount for Amp Forks
- Includes rotor and 32H Amp front hub










WANT

Well I have a thing for Halson Inversion PDS forks, wouldn't mind a GT Tachyon 700D, or things specific to 650B mountain bikes. I could also use another 29er suspension fork. Oh and Psylo forks (especially the Race or SL or ones with the tullio dropouts).


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

*Salsa Arc de Tri-oomph*

Looking for Salsa brake boosters; have many NOS vintage parts for a variety of bike styles as trade, ie: Girven Flex stems in 1" and 1 1/8" for your wife's beach cruiser, Girvin crank set, 175, Sugino crank set 175, etc...all my parts are NOS, and expect same for the brake boosters. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

*Want Ritchey Red Compound Tire*

WANT

- Ritchey WCS Red Compound tire 2.1 or 2.3

HAVE

Near new RITCHEY WCS 1.9 skinwall tires
XTR 27.0 seatpost
Avocet Touring ll saddle
Avocet Racing Special Circa 1979-1980
Ritchey WCS bars
Ritchey WCS 1 1/8 quill stem


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

Have : 2009 WTB Rocket V Team Saddle w/ Titanium rails and leather cover.

Want: A set of XTR v-brakes, (I don't need brake levers) in good to great condition. (I use v-brakes on my surly cross check). 

or

Want: Set of 9spd Bar end shifters. (I currently have 8spd bar end shifters that I am using on my cross check).

Respond to this post or PM me and I can send pictures of the saddle.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

*Ritchey Skinwall or Bluewall*

Have

Brand New in Box, 1996-1997 Ritchey Team TOMAHAWK Helmet. Size Lg.

Want

Ritchey Skinwall or Bluewall Tires


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

Riser Bars just look stupid on a Bontrager. 
Kind of Defeats the whole Purpose/Geometry of the bike.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Have: Sycnros Hardcore seatpost 31.6mm x 330mm

Want: Syncros Hardcore seatpost 31.6mm x 425mm


----------



## robo4130 (May 8, 2010)

*Conejo F/s*

conejo xc straight out of phoenix az is this bike i have just held on to this knowing someday it would be of intrest to someone to restore as i was ....i just never got around to this one it is all original but the front wheel and pedals as it was bought off an old l guy in big bear one summer in like 2000 front shock is blown but all knobs are there and work its just blown...back shock is starting to leak oil bul still holds pressure its a risse racing Genesis has all lx groupo time pedals and bar ends this bike is super light no cracks or rewelds just neds to be redone who wants to restore it or if your in phoenix (or not hit me up on email)and we will chat.


----------



## NRRider (Jul 14, 2007)

*Seatpost Shim*

Have: 27.2 to 31.6 (Problem Solvers, opened bag but never installed)
Need: 27.2 to 30.9


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Cantilever Brake Trade*

Have: 1 bikes worth of silver Avid TriAlign cantilevers

Want: Whatever. Something interesting.


----------



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

*Classic Merlin (Med) trade for same in LARGE*

I have my 1990 Merlin Ti Mtb (Medium) that I would like to trade for the same vintage with a LARGE frame. I am the original owner, but the bike has always been too small for me. This model has a WTB Speedmaster roller cam brake on the rear seat stays (not the earlier chainstay mount) These are the straight, not curved chainstays. There is a V brake up front on a rigid fork. (I also have a good Marzocchi Bomber fork, which I don't need) The bike is set up as a 1x9 but can instantly convert to a single speed (I can also throw in a chain tenshioner and 2 SS cogs). The 1" steerer has an adapter for aheadset style stem.

I only use the bike for commuting etc. now, but lower back problems make it uncomfortable to ride a bike that is a tad small (I'm just over 6'). As this is a classic that I have owned for about 20 yrs, I would not feel right selling it, but would prefer to trade for a Large version of the same bike. Willing to trade just frames or a full rig w/similar spec. Photos and details available on request -just PM me.
_____________


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Bullseye hubs*

I have a 32 hole very nice condition silver front hub, a 36 hole nice condition silver rear hub and a 36 hole nice condition black front that I would like to trade off to get a matching set. Whatever one you need I need the same in return of the ones I will have left to make a pair or will trade for very nice set and you get my three. Great deal there.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*Nitto Dirt 120mm 25.4clamp, 22.2 stem.*

Have a nice Nitto off a 86 MB-2 , 
Have a 4130 Segmented fork 25.4 X 165 threaded steer tube . Fork legs are 391mm . 
I guess I have the original Ritchey in 125mm also if the trade is for a longer Ritchey 
Ritchey logic saddle, similar to a turbo but a little narrower.

Wanting a Black Ritchey 22.2 /25.4 clamp X 150mm with around a 10 degree rise. A Salsa in the same configuration is fine also.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I added a saddle to my list.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll send a PM regarding the fork and Nitto stem. I've got a nice Ritchey Force stem you might dig.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Long shot, but it's all I really want....*

I would like to get my hands on a Fat Ti, MA or NY, size M to L

I have:

Fat Chance Team Comp (GP Wilson, full XT)

1989 Klein Pinnacle (PINK, full deore)

Klein Attitude with one of those dentist / lawyer paint jobs... odd-ball build

M900 group

NOS Tioga Revolver

56cm Merckx (PINK with campagnolo nuovo record)

Multiple variations on Raleigh Sport 3 speeds, brooks / cork grips etc.

A Rudge 3 speed....

Not interested in selling any of the above until I've found that east coast titanium unicorn.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*K2 4000 pro-flex*

Have:
1998 K2 4000 Pro-Flex full suspension complete bike with Noleen Crosslink ELT (newer Girvin style linkage design) fork (NOS shock absorber), race face cranks and new Race Face rings, XT shifters and levers, XTR front derailluer, Pro-Shift Precision Billet CNC brakes

Want:
single speed hardtail, or cool crankset, or titanium stuff, tune anything, make me a trading offer


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Not vintage and probably a long shot but here goes.

Have
White Selle Italia SLR XC (I think it's gel flow too but not sure)
Excellent condition except for some minor wear to nose.

Want
White fizik Gobi XM kium.


----------



## doccutter (May 12, 2010)

Have:
Specialized Sworks M2 frame

Need:
Bontrager switchblade fork for my new-to-me race light!


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

*WANTS:*

NOS Avid Arch Rivals brake set (don't need levers)
NOS Shimano XT/XTR brake sets(don't need levers) 
NOS Ritchey Rock WCS/Pro wheelset w/Ritchey Hubs
NOS Ritchey Logic Mountain cranks
NOS Shimano 8 speed cassettes

*HAVES:*

What's your pleasure


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Steeljaws said:


> *WANTS:*
> 
> NOS Avid Arch Rivals brake set (don't need levers)
> NOS Shimano XT/XTR brake sets(don't need levers)
> ...


#10C


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> #10C


I'm sorry, but my Egyptology & Hieroglyphic skills have gathered beaucoup dust since retiring from the military.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Steeljaws said:


> I'm sorry, but my Egyptology & Hieroglyphic skills have gathered beaucoup dust since retiring from the military.


read some other threads


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Have:
clean Mantis XCR ~19inch









Want:
clean Mantis Valkrie (EC) 18/19inch


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

hollister said:


> read some other threads


Hey Steeljaws, no need to read other threads  ; I have a brand new take off Ritchey Logic crank with Sugino Pro Super rings 24-36-46 that I have stored since God knows when; not a scratch on them, as new as a baby's bottom, 172.5 crank arm length. They're yours *for free*; no need for a trade right now, since I don't have a need, but you can PM me your list of parts, and maybe I'll see something I want. Just PM me if you want them, and all I ask is that you cover the cost of shipping.

Kharma is a good thing; cryptology is for creepy crippy's and those who don't know how to say what they mean.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Have : Avid Arch Supreme Fr & RR, Silver - Good shape, work well.

Want: Grafton Speed Controler Canti's Fr & RR, Silver.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Have:
Assorted early- mid-90's brochures- IRD, Avid, etc. Also copies of the short-lived Observed Trials 'zine. 
Want:
Address of who wants the whole stack. I pay for the stamp and envelope. First person to request wins the whole thing (about three inches thick).


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Have several NOS Campy Euclid MTB parts in their original packaging, for trade for my above posted needs....here's a teaser:

























Have shifters, brake levers, F/R derailleurs, U-brakes.......


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

There you go. Now you're offering something that people will notice.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

*Avid BB5 calipers for a Crankset*

looking for a crankset and bottom bracket or crank arms and Bottom Bracket for a set of unused Avid bb5's(calipers and pads only.) I put them on and decided I liked my deore hydraulic better. PM me if you are interested


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Have: 1992 Raleigh Crest 4130 cromoly frame with matching 4130 fork and 1 1/8" threaded headset size small. 1991ish Schwinn Mirada frame and fork size small. Plus plenty of modern parts.

Want: Deore or better crank, shifters, rear der. from the early 90's, Girvin 1" suspension stem, Cannondale force 40 brakes, or other early 90s parts for my Cannondale SE1000


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have: A very nice Ritchey wheelset, Vantage rims on black xt hubs with cassette. They are the ones pictured on the blue Timber Comp in this thread. They are perfectly straight and very clean.
Have, Very clean XT pedals.

Need: Araya 7x or Ukai 26 inch rims, no hubs needed just the rims
Moto style brake levers, Magura, shimano 
Brooks B-17
Drum brake front hub


----------



## baljoint (Nov 9, 2009)

*trade only thread*

have: proflex 855 frame w coil shock, 19 inch or so, seat post not very long but included...sprung kinda lite for a bigger frame but not bad condition at all, needs a good home

want: avid or shimano "v" brakes
1 1/4 to 1 1/8 headset reducers (or maybe a 1 1/4 threadless rigid fork?!)
shimano 9sp shifters
bolt on 26 inch rear wheel 7 speed or better (as modern as possible...?!)


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

looking for bbun72 bottom bracket


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

*Have: *

Early 80's 18" Diamondback Ridgerunner frame and fork, Tange Prestige, original paint, decent shape except one brake boss is broken on the rear. DB's first mtn. bike.

Old Ross Mtn Bike, 20" or so frame, cool gold rims (look like Ukai's but nothing stamped) with Sachs hubs (iirc), bullmoose bars, etc. Was going to use it for parts to build the DB listed above.

1" Threaded Rigid Aluminum fork in good condition, think it's a Cannondale but not 100%. Polished alum. color.

Specialized quill stem, ~135mm, 1", black

6spd Shimano Deore thumbshifters

7spd Shimano XT front and rear derailluers (M730??? have to check) in good cond., front is band clamp style for 34.9mm

Rear Suntour Expert 8spd thumbshifter, 8spd or friction, has 7spd marking on it too but locks in at 8spd.

26"Wheelset with Deore DX hubs/ Araya RM-17 rims in black, 7spd cassette hub. Have some brake wear but roll nice with no huge dings or hops.

24" Wheelset off Specialized Rockhopper, Deore hubs

*Want:*

Looking for a decent 14-15" frame or bike to build a bike for my daughter, something like a GT Backwoods like the one I built for my son.

MCU Bumpers for Girvin/ ProFlex shock and Vector V1 fork. Guess this could be in the "Have" list too: Proflex 756 Frame and fork, very good condition except the bumpers are trash. Sticker on it says it's a 14" frame but measures 18" ST C-T, 20" TT C-C, does have a good dip for standover. If I can find bumpers and a short 1" threadless stem I'll build this one for my angel girl.


----------



## doccutter (May 12, 2010)

How about a trade?

I'll give you my Suntour XC Pro Microdrive cranks, and you can give me your XC Pro regular cranks!

Any takers? I'm also looking for xc pro thumbshifters (complete) and brake levers. Thanks!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

doccutter said:


> I'm also looking for xc pro thumbshifters (complete) and brake levers. Thanks!


This probably goes against the spirit of the trade-only aspect of the page; but I see XC Pro thumbshifters on ebay all the time for reasonable prices. The brake levers are priced as though they are sculpted out of solid gold though.

Don't know if that info is in any way new to you, just couldn't help but chime in.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Jak0zilla said:


> The brake levers are priced as though they are sculpted out of solid gold though.QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know what's up with that either. But oddly enough, there was a guy in Great Brittan a year and a half or so ago that was selling a bunch of NOS levers for less that $20 a set. I ended up getting three sets. One is mounted and in use, one in storage (not for sale) and one was traded away. I always wondered how people come across these stashes of NOS stuff and don't realize the value.


----------



## doccutter (May 12, 2010)

*XC Pro gear*

Yeah, I know, when I was in college, I scored an entire XC Pro grupo for less than 100 bucks, shifters, derailleurs (eh.), cranks, brakes (even the wacky regenerating type). I must say, though, that I can't really believe that anyone would pay 200 dollars for 20 year old XC pro cranks as they're listed on ebay. 200 bucks would buy you some pretty sweet modern cranks. I'm happy to trade for whatever folks have...


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

*Have* : 19" GT Lightning frame

*Want* : *(really bad)* 16" GT Lightning frame

**will consider other Ti frames as well**


----------



## Kleinola (Jul 5, 2010)

*Klein bar stem*

Hi, do you by any chance still have the Klein bar stem? I am building on an Attitude Team Race bike. Please let me know!!!

BR/Kleinola


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kleinola said:


> Hi, do you by any chance still have the Klein bar stem? I am building on an Attitude Team Race bike. Please let me know!!!
> 
> BR/Kleinola


What do you have to trade? You know....trade only....like it says in the thread title.


----------



## Kleinola (Jul 5, 2010)

Have a black a mc2 bar/stem for an adroit -97 with complete headset, all in great condition.

Want: bar/stem combo for early Klein Attitude.
...also, rigid box fork size small for Klein Attitude 90- (most of all pink/green/white but other colors will do aswell)


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Kleinola said:


> EG: I have a mc2 bar/stem for an adroit -97 with complete headset, a manitou fork white adjustable nice cond. now on a pinnacle from 92-93, dont know the exact model name of the manitou, could check if ur interested...my soul is also available...


Souls don't tend to have a lot of trade value around here. I'm sure there's another forum for that somewhere.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Soul or first born. Or virginity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

*1995 Judy XC*

Want:

- 1995 Rockshox [ pewter ] 1" parts fork, need longer steerer

Have:

XTR Seatpost 27.0
Ritchey bars, WCS and Force
Ritchey Blackwall Z Max 2.1 from 90's near NOS


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Need - xtr m952 locknut and snap ring that go on the drive side crank arm. 

Have - tons of stuff. Bars, chainrings, spokes, computers, cages.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

lucifer said:


> Have - tons of stuff. Bars, chainrings, spokes, computers, cages.


How big is the cage? Would it hold a 9 year old child? Because I'm thinking that time-outs in her room aren't working well anymore.

I don't have your spider, but maybe if the cage is the right size we could work something out.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> How big is the cage? Would it hold a 9 year old child? Because I'm thinking that time-outs in her room aren't working well anymore.
> 
> I don't have your spider, but maybe if the cage is the right size we could work something out.


Sad to say it won't. I feel your pain though. I have one of those daughter things too. Mine is 10 pushing 11. All drama all the time. Also have an almost 9 year old boy....:madman: 
And yet I spoil them anyways.
BTW I don't actually need the spider. Just the locknut and snap ring.


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to trade this:








19" 1991 Cannondale SE1000 with good working Rock Shox Mag 21 and original pepperoni fork.

I want a 1996 or newer Cannondale hardtail with either a headshock or lefty I am really looking for a Volvo team replica bike but would be interested in others. Looking for something around a F1000 model or so.

Would be willing to swap my frame and both forks for just a frame and fork or complete bike for complete bike.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have:

----2000 GT XCR1000 FS frame, size XL. Comes with a early-2000's Manitou coil/elastomer fork that could use a new elastomer. Additionally, I have installed the swingarm of a 2000 XCR 1500. Same geometry, just a big lighter. I still have the original swingarm and can include both. However only one of the I-drive apparati (spelling?) is in good shape (like new). Has had zero use since 2004. 27.2 mm seatpost also included, as well as the original GT saddle.

----2008 Scott Aspect 55 hardtail frame. 26.8,, seatpost and stock Scott headset included

----2008 Rockshox Tora 318 U-turn 85-130mm travel. Includes medium and extra-firm coils. Super buttery, great shape.

----2008 Fox 36 TALAS R, great shape and serviced by Fox in autumn 2009. Super smooth, 100-130-160mm of travel.


I want:

I'm looking to trade for a Fox 32 at 150 or a Rockshox Revelation at 150. Also, a set of fairly lighweight wheels (sub-1900 grams), disc specific. Tubeless compatible would be nice. Tubeless-ready would be nicer. But I'm open to non-tubeless as well. Needed to lighten up my Remedy.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

doccutter said:


> How about a trade?
> 
> I'll give you my Suntour XC Pro Microdrive cranks, and you can give me your XC Pro regular cranks!
> 
> Any takers? I'm also looking for xc pro thumbshifters (complete) and brake levers. Thanks!


I have some NOS XC Pro thumbshifters complete...

What do you have to trade...newer stuff works for me as well.

Any 2.3 or 2.4 kevlar tires or Time ATAC pedals or cleats?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sambs827 said:


> I have:
> 
> ----2000 GT XCR1000 FS frame, size XL. Comes with a early-2000's Manitou coil/elastomer fork that could use a new elastomer. Additionally, I have installed the swingarm of a 2000 XCR 1500. Same geometry, just a big lighter. I still have the original swingarm and can include both. However only one of the I-drive apparati (spelling?) is in good shape (like new). Has had zero use since 2004. 27.2 mm seatpost also included, as well as the original GT saddle.
> 
> ...


You know you've been here too long when this list is somehow vintage.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> You know you've been here too long when this list is somehow vintage.


Wheres that Tommy Lee Jones picture titled Facepalm when you need it?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> You know you've been here too long when this list is somehow vintage.


its the way the way this forum is headed

</>


----------



## Kleinola (Jul 5, 2010)

*Cannondale volvo F200SL*

http://www.blocket.se/goteborg/MTB_...on_Volvo_F200SL_27920130.htm?ca=11&w=3&last=1

...here is a link to one for sale in sweden, not mine but anyway...


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Have:

- 7sp Suntour XC Pro hub with WTB GG
- Shimano Deore XT RD-M735 rear derailleur, scuffed but not terrible shape
- another Shimano Deore XT RD-M735 rear derailleur, somewhat better shape
- Shimano Deore LX FD-M561 front derailleur

Looking for:

1984-appropriate hubs, wheels, or rims


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

ong said:


> threaded Suntour XC hub (looks like 126mm OLD -- is there any way to respace this to 130mm?)


Sure, a longer axle, and a 4mm worth of spacers. Which side to add to depends upon what you want to do with the freewheel. I've even re-spaced hubs like this to use for single speed. In the simplest scenario, you just add it to the non-drive side and re-dish the wheel.

As long as you end up with a good (straight) chainline, you can respace to wherever you like. Be certain that you don't have axle protruding past the outside face of your dropout, or your QR's won't grip the dropout.

Google can tell you all the measurements I'm sure.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I know, I know, a lot of junk. Some too obscure to be of interest to ANYONE. Please, scroll down to see what I'm after.

I'm going to keep cleaning this list up, and add other stuff as I am able to dig it out of boxes.

HAVE:

Chris King 1" Silver no-logo one cup/bearing only. mounted and removed, not ridden. (Not a complete headset!!!)
Deore XT 1" headset _lower stack only_ (HP-M735 - 1993) NEW, never installed. Takes 1/4" loose balls bearings, which I do not have. Any shop will have 1/4" bearings.
Brooks Team Professional Black, chrome rails, large copper rivets. (Good shape, not ridden enough to break it in yet, a couple of small scratches and scrapes - but c'mon, it's a Brooks! Who cares if there's a little scratch on a Brooks saddle?)
Dia Compe 987 - Black, with SRP Ti kit & XTR pads (1 wheel worth.)
Pauls Stop Lite MC - Silver, couple of small scuffs, missing 1 o-ring, early version.
Deore XT BB cup set - English thread, for cup & cone style BB (NOS)
Mavic 123mm bottom bracket. (Smooth, need your frame chamfered with special tool to use.)
 Syncros Crank-o-matics (one "cap" has dodgy threads, I wouldn't trust it to pull a crank but it will thread in.)
TNT Perf. Products aluminum crank bolts - Black with the logo laser engraved inside the concave (NEW)
1 SRP ti crank bolt (lost the other one, perhaps you found it?)
Bunch of set collars for Fat Chance/Cooks style BB's. If you need one I'll pull out the calipers and we'll see it I have yours.
 Mavic 6-pin hub/bottom bracket tool (fits 501/531 hubs & 610/616 bb's and removes bearing seal cover)
Fisher Evolution 40mm headset wrench set. (2 wrenches, good shape 1 has a bit of deformation still good)
Suntour TA340 hub bearing tool, new in bag. good for pulling and replacing hub bearings on lots of sealed bearing hubs. (Surly, Suntour, Mavic, etc.)
Bontrager Race stem, 1" quill, 130mm about 5deg rise. Black (Not Trek, but also not Santa Cruz)
Bontrager Race Lite stem, 1" quill, 130mm, 0deg., decals feathering up, short recessed ti stem bolt, gusset, Santa Cruz. This is like the stem from a bar/stem combo, just with a binder bolt. 25.4mm bar of course.
Bontrager head tube "B" dot decals, NOS. Most are white/yellow. I've got about 6, would part with a few. (Just the head tube badge, not complete decal sets.)
Titec Fat-Head Ti - 1-1/8", 120mm 10deg rise, threadless titanium stem for 25.4mm bar, added ti bolts (Great shape)
Suntour XC-Pro long cage rear derailleur (Non-MD)
Bontrager (Titec) 27.0mm seatpost, 350mm(?), Silver, from 1997 Bonty XT build kit. WELL used cosmetically, but perfectly good functionally. I'm too lazy to polish it up. 
XC-Pro 36 tooth, 110mm BCD middle chainring, dark bronze anodized. (Take-off, not ridden)
XC-Pro 24 tooth, 74mm BCD inner chainring, dark bronze anodized. (Take-off, not ridden)
Specialized 46 tooth 110mm outer chainring. Silver, nice, from their top of the line ST-1 crank as seen on the MB Zip (Take-off, not ridden)
Dia Compe 1" black cable hanger with barrel adjustor
Deore XT FC-M739 drive side crankarm only. (Has rings, which are fairly worn - likely done. Arm is in decent shape, taper good, fewer rub marks than you'd expect, good threads all round, pedal eye is not knarfed up from rocks.)

.. and a bunch of other junk .. which I will post ... someday .... soon? Can get pics of any of it to you if you are interested. All is in good condition unless noted, but used unless otherwise noted.

Also, I have a Ritchey Logic 1" threaded unicrown fork, black "chrome" finish, no decals. 163mm steerer 40mm threads. (9.5/10) I am not anxious to get rid of this, as I am certain I will use it one of these days. But, if you've got something nice ... ?

_{And, I have a bunch of OLD road stuff. Campy NR & SR derailleurs, Mavic SSC der.'s, Cinelli XA stems, etc.}_

WANT:

1" threadless drop bar stem, like a Salsa P7 ideally.
Phil Wood aluminum BB mounting rings - English thread
Phil Wood BB tool(s)
Bontrager Comp fork, 1" or crown/steerer from same, parts from one even would be useful.

IDLY DESIRE:

SRP Ti rear axle (10x1) for XT/XTR hub
Ti cassette hub body mounting bolt
Paul's Thumbies for 22.2mm bar & Shimano shifters
Mavic 231 rim, 32 hole in really good condition, or new. (Life is too short to build wheels on trashed rims) a pair would be nice, a single rim good too.
Bontrager San Marco saddle CrMo or Ti in good shape.
Titec PG bar (un-crimped or at least untrimmed.)
Specialized Mtn. toeclips, black, medium


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Jak0zilla said:


> [*]Brooks Professional saddle, black with big copper rivets and chrome rails. (Good shape, not ridden enough to break it in yet, a couple of small scratches and scrapes - but c'mon, it's a Brooks! Who cares if there's a little scratch on a Brooks saddle?)
> 
> [*]Mavic 231 rim, 32 hole in really good condition, or new. (Life is too short to build wheels on trashed rims) a pair would be nice, a single rim good too.
> [


Do not have Mavic's but have a NOS SET of Ritchey Rock's 395 in 32 hole .


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Jak0zilla -- thanks. I will need a longer axle, but I expect a half hour of rummaging around through the parts bin at my nearby bike shop will provide one!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> Do not have Mavic's but have a NOS SET of Ritchey Rock's 395 in 32 hole .


Thanks, but I'm doing a rim swap. I need a Mavic 231 in order to re-use the spokes.

The wheel was almost new, and I was running my tires without enough pressure. I ran over a rock at speed, and put a nasty dent into the rim. The hub, and spokes are still perfect and the spokes weren't cheap. I'm going to tape the new rim to the side of the old, and transfer the spokes over without un-lacing. (De-tension first, and use new nipples.)

I do appreciate the offer though!


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

I've got several nice hubs (including an XC Pro GG with a nice six speed freewheel installed), a couple of M730 XT rear derailleurs, a few different pairs of Shimano bar end shifters (7 spd right only, 8 spd pair, 9 spd pair), and one Suntour XC Power brake lever (only one, though!).

Looking for a Suntour XC front hub.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

ong said:


> ... a few different pairs of Shimano bar end shifters (7 spd right only, 8 spd pair, 9 spd pair)


Pretty sure I can help you with some shifters, and I 'm interested in the 9spd barcons. I'll be able to check my parts on Sunday and get back to you then.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Wildgripper Lights.....NOS, 10 pairs, No dry rot!

Watcha' got to make it worth my while?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have:










Want:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

ong said:


> I've got several nice hubs (including an XC Pro GG with a nice six speed freewheel installed), a couple of M730 XT rear derailleurs, a few different pairs of Shimano bar end shifters (7 spd right only, 8 spd pair, 9 spd pair), and one Suntour XC Power brake lever (only one, though!).
> 
> Looking for a Suntour XC front hub.


I have a NOS xcpro greaseguard f/hub, no skewer, tell me about your 8 speed barcons.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry, actually looking for a Suntour XC front hub... before Pro, Expert, Comp, Sport, etc... I have the rear from this pair (11 bucks from the parts bin at LBS!) , and am looking for the front:

https://mombat.org/85Suntour13.jpg

Thanks, though!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

ong said:


> Sorry, actually looking for a Suntour XC front hub... before Pro, Expert, Comp, Sport, etc... I have the rear from this pair (11 bucks from the parts bin at LBS!) , and am looking for the front:
> 
> https://mombat.org/85Suntour13.jpg
> 
> Thanks, though!


No problem, the xcpro looks identical except for the zerks.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

have a set of new Avid brake bb5 calipers. they were never used....just thrown in a bin...these are calipers only.

looking to trade for STX-RC 4 arm crankset


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

digitalayon said:


> have a set of new Avid brake bb5 calipers. they were never used....just thrown in a bin...these are calipers only.
> 
> looking to trade for STX-RC 4 arm crankset


 Be interested in a Sugino 700X 4arm set? Pretty nice shape, use 113mm square taper BB, have a 20t granny and 32t middle (middle off Shimano LX).


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

EDIT: It seems as though the need has been addressed! Thank you so much! And again, thanks for your patience. This is really going to be a huge help for a friend in need.! 

First off, please excuse my questionable use of the thread. don't know where else to ask though. (Mods - Feel free to delete this post if it is over the line.)

Does anyone have an inexpensive 19-20" bike to unload? A "flip" bike you've taken the interesting parts off off for yourself? ($200-300?) A frame only wouldn't help, but even a partially built bike might work, as I'll be helping him tune whatever he ends up with.

I'm asking on behalf of a good friend who has been unemployed for 6-7 months (just got a new job this week though) whose bike was stolen. He has been walking 3-4 miles to work, instead of using the subway or bus to save cash. (Uphill both ways, in the Summer heat. Not sure if he has shoes.  )

He'd be using it for transportation, and is really not after anything fancy. In the NYC area ideally, as local pickup would be best. Been striking out on CL, so I thought I'd make an inquiry here. Please PM me if you have a candidate. If it helps sweeten the deal, I would be happy to contribute anything interesting from my trade list you want (see above) , or he could provide "green paper government issued bicycle purchase vouchers" Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

I have one, but I think the cost of shipping it out to you would kill the deal. Good luck on the search.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Aemmer said:


> Want:
> 
> View attachment 557222


I remember the shop I worked at in the 90's getting a few dozen Hite-Rite's as a closeout from one of our suppliers when they went out of fashion. We sold them cheap as a "seat theft deterrent" (NYC!). We had Xtra-Hite's, Lite-Hite's, Titanium ones .. I remember spending a February afternoon trying to rig a Ti Hite-Rite as a bathroom door closer. Don't think I got it working. It's a shame I didn't hold on to a few.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> I remember the shop I worked at in the 90's getting a few dozen Hite-Rite's as a closeout from one of our suppliers when they went out of fashion. We sold them cheap as a "seat theft deterrent" (NYC!). We had Xtra-Hite's, Lite-Hite's, Titanium ones .. I remember spending a February afternoon trying to rig a Ti Hite-Rite as a bathroom door closer. Don't think I got it working. It's a shame I didn't hold on to a few.


I have 19 NOS ones... Xtra-Hites in Black and Chromed. I never thought to try advertising them as anti-seat theft. Which reminds me, a friend wants to try and fit one to his Bullit, fortunetly a 28.6 post isn't that far outside the capability of the included clamp.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Needed:
Araya RM-17 32 hole rim or wheel bronzish ano color

Have plenty to trade in rims, derailleurs, shifters.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

*WTB Steel Phoenix Frame*

Want: WTB Steel Phoenix frame in 19.5" size -- Any year, configuration, color or condition

Have: WTB Steel Phoenix frame in 18" size (several to choose from)

Longshot I know... the 19.5's were only produced late in the run (>=1997) and Steve didn't make many of them. The 18's I have are NOT for sale at this time --- and I'm not just saying that because you're not supposed to sell stuff in this thread.

PM me if you've got a 19.5 and let's talk.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

halaburt said:


> Want: WTB Steel Phoenix frame in 19.5" size -- Any year, configuration, color or condition
> 
> Have: WTB Steel Phoenix frame in 18" size (several to choose from)
> 
> ...


Don't tell me KLASSE convinced you there was too much seatpost showing on your 18 and you needed to move up a size?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Don't tell me KLASSE convinced you there was too much seatpost showing on your 18 and you needed to move up a size?


Am I that obvious? :blush:

Seriously, I'm right between the two sizes (at least for how I want to build this one up) and it would be nice to have the choice. In all likelihood, I won't find a 19.5 -- and the 18 will work out just fine.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Have: 1993 Specialized Stumpjumper FS frame, 18" and silver. 

Want: 16" to 18" steel mtb frame with rack and fender mounts (to build up as a tourer)

If the Stumpy had more fender and rack mounts (like a Rockhopper), I'd use it.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

will add to this, but for now:

*HAVE*:
WTB SST 98 saddle 
WTB SST X saddle

*WANT*
'91 Bridgestone MB-0 saddle, cleaner the better (not sure if it's same as '90)
Ritchey Logic saddle (used is fine) or other Ritchey saddle in black


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

klasse said:


> will add to this, but for now:
> 
> *HAVE*:
> WTB SST 98 saddle
> ...


you looking for one of these?

I'll trade you for a Yeti Accutrax fork in 1"


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

klasse said:


> will add to this, but for now:
> 
> *HAVE*:
> WTB SST 98 saddle
> ...


See post 29 page 18 for a Logic saddle.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

muddy, i don't have that fork
here is my updated list w/pics, thanks

*HAVE:*
clean WTB SST 98 saddle (trade for clean '91 MB-0 saddle)
WTB SST X saddle (trade for anything else)

*WANT*
'91 Bridgestone MB-0 saddle, cleaner the better (not sure if it's same as '90)
Ritchey Logic saddle or other Ritchey saddle in black
Ringle Zooka face plate (black)
Scott AT-4 grips (black)


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

klasse said:


> muddy, i don't have that fork
> here is my updated list w/pics, thanks
> 
> *HAVE:*
> ...


Also have the MB-0 selle Italia turbo in black along with Ritchie , You can have both for the WTB 98


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

fred, thanks here is the original MB-0 saddle in tusk: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1991/pages/bridgestone-1991-08.htm

Far as I know - Selle made a batch of these JUST for this particular bike....

I have one - just looking for a cleaner one, thanks.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Find a NOS white suede one and soak it in tea overnight?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone with a 1" Chris King Nothreadset(threadless) headset for trades? I have some stuff I could part with.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Anyone with a 1" Chris King Nothreadset(threadless) headset for trades? I have some stuff I could part with.


Such as . . . ?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have
Very clean suntour thumbies
Suntour double clamp quill stem
Suntour xc sport front and rear deraillers, very clean
Dia compe levers
Shimano hyperglide cassette
Onza bar ends
xt pedals (some bolts missing or stripped cages look good though)
Almost new Panaracer timbuk II gumwalls. 
NOS Handmade by Tom Ritchey Seat tube decal (When I order it from Ritchey they told me I got the last ones)
NOS Ritchey mountain bikes seat tube decal
NOS water transfer headtube/seat tube Ritchey Emblem decal

























































































Need: a few tall orders
Suntour Cyclone front and rear derailers
Suntour Cyclone thumbies
Astabula stem
front and rear drum brake hubs rear will use a cassette
TA Specialties chain rings
Brooks saddle, prefer b-72 but open to other models must be in good usable condition

If you know someone or can give me a lead please pm me.

I hope Mr. Bonds does not mind me using his photo but I just aquired a lovely survivor Excelsior frame and I want to build it up as close to this as I can:









https://www.clunkers.net/garyf/garyf.html


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> Have
> Very clean suntour thumbies
> Suntour double clamp quill stem
> Suntour xc sport front and rear deraillers, very clean
> ...


never heard of Cyclone thumb shifters and aren't "thumbies" the name of the thumb shifter Paul made.

also, the polish on those XC shifters is too much IMO. it's way more than they ever were new since they were more of a satin finish...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> never heard of Cyclone thumb shifters and aren't "thumbies" the name of the thumb shifter Paul made.
> 
> also, the polish on those XC shifters is too much IMO. it's way more than they ever were new since they were more of a satin finish...


I meant older suntour thumb shifters, not sure of the year or model. The term "Thumbies" is often associated with several brands, ie. XT thumbies, suntour thumbies, paul thumbies etc.
As for the finish, perhaps you would have preferred the heavily oxidixed, left outside for 10 years look?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Where did Paul get the term thumbie? Did he coin it? Or did he simply use an already existing term that had been used since at least the late 80s.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Where did Paul get the term thumbie? Did he coin it? Or did he simply use an already existing term that had been used since at least the late 80s.


who knows, but I'm pretty sure "thumbie" came to be on the interweb chat forums in the last decade. Pretty sure nobody ever called them that back in the day. It's kind of a new term like the misused "roadie" that refers to the bike rather than a road cyclist.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> As for the finish, perhaps you would have preferred the heavily oxidixed, left outside for 10 years look?


good chance I would have. Not a huge fan of the polished finish on previously clear-anodized cranks either.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> who knows, but I'm pretty sure "thumbie" came to be on the interweb chat forums in the last decade. Pretty sure nobody ever called them that back in the day.


I heard them called "thumbies" every once in a while, pretty much as soon as STI and Xpress shifters happened to us. Not frequently, but once the distinction was there to make people did. It's less of a mouth full than "thumb shifters" is, so ... eh.

I never gave it much thought, and am not inclined to call inner tubes "tubies", or spokes "spokies" so I never used the term myself.

Now, "fixie" .... when I hear that, I feel like Dr. David Banner, about to get angry. Hate, hate, hate that term.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> I heard them called "thumbies" every once in a while, pretty much as soon as STI and Xpress shifters happened to us. Not frequently, but once the distinction was there to make people did. It's less of a mouth full than "thumb shifters" is, so ... eh.
> 
> I never gave it much thought, and am not inclined to call inner tubes "tubies", or spokes "spokies" so I never used the term myself.
> 
> Now, "fixie" .... when I hear that, I feel like Dr. David Banner, about to get angry. Hate, hate, hate that term.


Yeah, that's what I remember too. Thumbies evolved when rapidfire and the like came out. As for tubies, that is what tubulars were called, and I do actually recall roadie being used for both the cyclist and the bike they rode, though not as frequently for the bike.

Fixies we called track bikes back when I was in a shop. Or fixed gear, but not fixie.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

IF52 said:


> As for tubies, that is what tubulars were called ...


And 'boobies' .... oh ... nevermind.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> good chance I would have. Not a huge fan of the polished finish on previously clear-anodized cranks either.


I have to agree with you there. If the original finish is in fair condition I will leave it be. If it is heavily worn or chewed up I will polish them. Polishing is too much work to just do it for no good reason. But I do like shiny things.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Jak0zilla said:


> Find a NOS white suede one and soak it in tea overnight?


funny, that's sounding better and better...the saddle AND the iced tea


----------



## Kleinola (Jul 5, 2010)

*Klein parts for trade*

I have some NOS nice Klein stuff for trade.

1. MC2 black bar/stem-combo without noodle, 0 rise (as good as new).
2. NOS Stem black for Klein race bikes 35mm.
3. NOS Stem black for Klein race bikes with adapter 27mm.
4. NOS Carbon Klein bar with intergraded bar ends (very lite and sweet).
5. Adroit -97 crown and inside legs for suspension front fork.
6. Manitou front fork suspension 1" for eg: Klein Pinnacle (used but fully working with adjustable suspension). White color.

Wanted, Fork and/or stem-bar-combo 90 mm MC1 for Klein Attitude Dolomite (any color will do...).
Also interested in MC1 bike complete or complete frame/fork/stem without parts.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Jak0zilla said:


> And 'boobies' .... oh ... nevermind.


I'll take two.


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

I know this one's a stretch, but..
Have:
Mid-90s Barracuda A2 Limited, full Deore LX, Tange MTB double butted tubing, mostly original.
Want: 80s Raleigh of comparable value.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*1983 Stumpjumper parts - trades???*

Well, it's official... I just returned from the frame builder and my '83 Stumpjumper frame is garbage! DAMN!!! I got overzealous to find a vintage Stumpjumper and ended up with some original parts and some wall art.

Since none of this has turned out as I'd hope... maybe I can help you guys with some parts... after all, you guys have helped me plenty with answers to my question. That would make me feel a bit better knowing that these parts were going on a restoration project and hopefully bringing you one step closer to completion. If you have a project and need any of the parts pictured above, PM me and I'll be glad to help you out if I can. That would be cool if someone was able to finish their project... since mine is dead in the water!

(As you can see in the pictures) Here's a list:

"Bullmoose" bar & stem combo - marked "Specialized Mountainbikes" 22.2

Headset 1 inch (1") threaded - marked twice with "Specialized" on lock nut

Bi-Plane (Biplane) threaded fork - approximately 9 inch (9") steerer tube with "Special Series Cr-Mo Double Butted tubing" stickers on both fork legs

Tommaselli "Racer High Performance" brake levers - the rubber hoods are intact but one hex bolt to rounded over, new bolts will come with the levers

Seat post quick release - cast piece with "Specialized"

Bottom Bracket - marked "Tange Japan" on both sides

Original threaded/nut axle wheels - no marking on the hubs, laced to Araya 26x1.75 Japan rims

*** Items Wanted ***

White Industries Eno eccentric hub or wheel (26" or 700c)

Quality 26" rim brake wheel set, 7, 8, or 9 speed, (ex. XT/XTR hubs laced to Mavic rims)

REAL brand CNC levers for cantilever or v-brake

Spinergy SPOX (26" or 700c) even if your wheel is wasted, I could use the spokes, etc.

Ringle water bottle cage

PAUL "Thumbies"

I'm open to just about anything of interest from the 1990's, CNC, anodized... what do you have? I can add cash to square things up if the trade is lopsided. Please no carbon fiber parts.

Thanks! I hope we can work out a deal that get both of us closer to finishing a project.

-DON-


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Syncros Revolution Crankset 180 for 175*

Looking to trade a 180mm for a 175mm Syncros Revolution Mountain Crankset.
Prefer to trade with someone in SF Bay Area.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Have early 18" Ritchey Everest, will trade for 20 or 21" Ritchey or Potts (would also consider other interesting trades):


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*Another long shot...*

Have: 1990 Fat City Wicked unicrown fork (black) from an 18" frame

Want: Yo Eddy/Big One Inch fork. Don't care if it's sommerville or NY built. 1" threaded steerer.

FCTi


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Available:

Judy DH (red) Arch - for use with cantilevers

Dia-Compe 986 Cantilevers - front and rear

Gripshift X-Ray Shifters - white Sharktooth, 8-speed

Want:

A good home/project for the above items.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

in the trees said:


> Judy DH (red) Arch - for use with cantilevers
> 
> Dia-Compe 986 Cantilevers - front and rear
> 
> Gripshift X-Ray Shifters - white Sharktooth, 8-speed


Have or want?


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Have or want?


Thanks - edited post.


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

ncfisherman said:


> Anyone with a 1" Chris King Nothreadset(threadless) headset for trades? I have some stuff I could part with.


maybe....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Loosing interest in my 26" Champion Cruiser frame( BMX Cruiser parts are very expensive and it isn't quite my passion) . I would prefer to first offer a trade with a fellow VRCer before posting it up to those vultures on the bay.



















Could be swayed with something really cool: Wiskeytown Racer, Vintage Salsa, Ritchey, Whatcha got. in that larger size 20" to 21" preferred. You know, the one that has always been too big to ride but you got it because it was just so sweet..

This is a neat frame with some cool history.

Trade only....


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*Titanium Nuke Proof, tune wheelset, XTR, King, Hope, Caramba Double Barrels*

If anyone is interested in a swap, I'm looking for a ti hardtail 29er. Here's what I have to trade and it's in cherry condition:

Frame: 1996 Nuke Proof Titanium #1054 18"
Fork: SID Team with remote lockout
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Hope
Handlebar: OnlyTi titanium
Grips: Lizard Skins lock-ons
Brakes: XTR
Brake Pads: XTR
Brake Cables: XTR
Brake Levers: XTR
Shifters: Sram X9
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: Sram x9
Derailleur Cables: XTR
Cassette: XTR titanium
Chain: XTR
Cranks: Caramba Double Barrels
Rings: Blackspire CNC (triple)
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN92
Pedals: Eggbeaters SL
Hub Skewers: SRP titanium
Rims: Mavic 517 with SAPIM x-ray spokes
Hubs: tune Mig and Mag titanium bodies
Tires: Michelin/Maxxis
Saddle: Flite Gel Titanium
Seatpost: OnlyTi titanium
Seatpost Binder: Hope


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

Have: '96 Judy SL. Plenty of *1''* steerer unless you're sasquatch.
'96 Judy XC. Rather short 1 1/8'' steerer.
Shimano LX threaded 1'' headset. Very good condition.

Want: mid-90's XT or XTR derailleur.
M737 shifter/brake combo.
decent cranks.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> Loosing interest in my 26" Champion Cruiser frame( BMX Cruiser parts are very expensive and it isn't quite my passion) . I would prefer to first offer a trade with a fellow VRCer before posting it up to those vultures on the bay.
> 
> Could be swayed with something really cool: Wiskeytown Racer, Vintage Salsa, Ritchey, Whatcha got. in that larger size 20" to 21" preferred. You know, the one that has always been too big to ride but you got it because it was just so sweet..
> 
> ...


Man, I dig this frame. I wish I had something you would want for it. I'm guessing the bashguard was put on later?
You might want to put it on bmxmuseum.com trade section. People would go nuts for it over there. And there are a few MTB collectors that might have what you are looking for.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

have:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

want:
xtr m960 crank arm set 175 
xtr m952 cass 12-34 nos


----------



## matt07302 (Feb 14, 2007)

*WTB Tires*

Found this GF at a yard sale... Cleaned it up for my wife to use as urban transport. Just wondering about the WTB tires. Are these of ANY use to anyone? (Note that the front and rear tires are different.)


----------



## xrockketx (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a 1988 Fisher ProCaliber frame, fork and stem I believe its 22.5 from the seat tube length.
I am wanting to trade for a carbon 29er fork, disc specific (long shot?) anyway here it is








</a>


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*29er 10 sp for...*

Needed 29er 100mm fork & disk Wheel set & tires -10 sp cluster/shifters/disk brakes.
Here is what I have in exchange:

1994 Kona Explosive:https://picasaweb.google.com/harleyparson/Kona02#










NOS XC Pro Grease Guard BB; Hubs; Pedals and shifters;brakes;levers.

XTR FH-M950 Wheel set rim brakes only-good shape-










Post War Schwinn Excelsior DX skip tooth - Morrow Coaster Brake Option or original New Departure.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: 27.2 Alu Syncros seatpost 330mm
Want: 27.2 Ti Syncros seatpost (+ some cash).


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

Trying to complete my current projects. 

Want:
Ibis Ti Stem. 100 or 120 x 0 or 10 degree up.
Ibis Ti Bar
27.0 Ti Seat post. Don't care on brand so much. Dean, Moots, Syncros
8 sp xt or xtr cassette in good shape. prefer 11-32
10 speed road cassette (shimano / sram) 11-28.

Have
Front wheel: White industries tracker hub, bontrager valiant rim
Answer pro taper handlebar black
Syntace V2 handlebar gold, cut to 580 mm
ritchey wcs carbon riser, OS, cut down to 580 mm
Klein Misson Control, Burgandy, cut down
Syncros Post, 31.6
Use Alien post, 25.xx with shim to 26.8
Unknown Purple barends (control tech?)
Raceface Stem, orange, 110x15 1 1/18" threadless, new
thomson elite stem 110x10, 1 1/8" threadless, VGC
Machine tech Stem, Blue with a purple faceplate, 130x10 1 1/8" threadless
Soft ride Stem. 150. 1" Quill
Klein MC3 Stem, 150mm, black threadless
Titec stem, silver. 120 x 10 1 1/8" threadless
Easton EA70 Stem, silver, 100 x10 1 1/8" threadless
Avid Tri align canti, front only, silver VGC
Suntour XC sport Roller Cams f/r, NOS
enough parts to build up Magura Racelines front and brake (neon yellow).
Machine Tech brake levers for V brakes. VGC.
Kooka racha brake levers, silver. - canti VGC.
Kooka racha brake levers, blue - canti
Marzocchi Bomber Z.3. 1 1/8" x 9". No canti studs.
Manitou 4/efc crown. 1 1/4" uncut
Manitou 4/efc crown. 1" x 7.25" threaded.
Manitou 4/efc crown 1" x 6.25"
Xfusion o2 pva shock. 8" x 2"
Shimano xtr m900 crankset (okay condition) 175 mm
Shimano xtr m952 crankset 175mm
Shimano xtr m952 crankset 175mm
Tioga Titanium 8 speed cassette, 12-32. New.
Machine Tech front hub, red. 32h. VGC.
Nuke Proof rear hub, 32h. GC. 7 speed
Ringle front hub, purple, 32h. GC.
Shimano XTR m900 front hub, 32h. VGC. includes skewer.
Syncros headset 1" threadless. New
Diacomp Aheadset, 1 1/4" black.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Have to trade:
Campy freewheel/cassette tool kit in the original wooden box

Whatcha got?


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

*1998 P2 Components Moab Suspension Post*

Have... a 27.2mm P2 Moab post

Want... a can of Proofide and Egg Beaters Cleats

Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fervor_1 said:


> Trying to complete my current projects.
> 
> Want:
> 27.0 Ti Seat post. Don't care on brand so much. Dean, Moots, Syncros
> ...


I might have your seatpost but I need to double check the size. I thought it was a 27.0.
Syncros Ti, logos pretty much worn off but uncut and straight.

I could use that hub. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Need - xtr m952 locknut and snap ring that go on the drive side crank arm.
> 
> Have - tons of stuff. Bars, chainrings, spokes, computers, cages.


I got a set of these from one of our friends on the other side of the big water. So no longer needed. For some reason I couldn't edit the old post or I would have.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have:

















Want: TA Specialties cranks.
5-6 speed rear drum brake hub.
Brooks B-72 saddle
Astabula stem.
Suntour Cyclone front and rear deraillers. 
Tuff neck or pro neck bmx stem.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Bullseye 36H Rasta Hubset

Looking for Red or Green 32H Hubset


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Have: First gen powdercoat 94mmX175 Race Face cranks. I bought these NOS three years ago and they're only seen one BB; a UN91. I have the granny spacers and bolts.

Want: Race Face Turbines in dark blue anno, like condition or will pay the difference for nicer. 175 or 180. 110 or 94, square taper or ISIS. Doesn't matter.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I have NOS Fisher/Nitto bullmoose bars in most colors and sizes.
Wanted Tuff Neck
Alloy cross braced cruiser bars
Pre boom tube sling shot frames
Chris


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Want: Answer Hyperlites in purple or black, uncut, 5* bend

Have: Ritchey Prolite in black, Ritchey Prolite WCS in gold, Litespeed Ti. All are uncut/undamaged.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Have:

Salsa 1" Quill stem, 16cm extension, maybe 15-ish degree rise (no roller)

Nitto Dirt Drop stem, 1", 35 degree, 10cm extension (have both long quill and short quill models)

Ritchey 1" quill stem, 13cm extension (I think), again, maybe 15-degree rise

Many varieties of grip shifters, 8sp and 9sp, including a set of Ritchey/Sachs 2x9 shifters

Want:
nice quality 1" threadless stem w/removable faceplate, 13 cm or shorter, rise can vary

Avid shorty 4 style cantilever brakes for a CX bike


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Have:
TA cranks various
1 complete set 185 length 
1 drive side only
1 complete tandem set
Tuf neck in green already modified with custom brake cable routing (hole drilled. No I didn't do it.)
Yeti Road Project (It is wall art unless you know a talented welder. Hairline crack in head tube)

Want 
Cook Bros. 26 Cruiser Fork
Schwinn prewar frame with survivor paint. Straight down tube preferred.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Have: 
2 Araya RM-20 rims 36H 
XT Hubs m730 36h Fr, M732 32h Rr, 7speed - Black no skewers
Diacompe PC7 Canti Levers - Mismatched 
XT M095 7 speed shifter/brake lever combo 
Grafton Re-entry levers
Avid Arch Supreme Brakes F&R
LX M550 Canti Brakes F&R black
LX M550 7 Speed Shift and Brake levers
XT m737 Canti Brake
Generic stem 1 1/8 x 140 5 deg 
Control Tech Stem 1" x 150 x 5 deg, silver
Syncros Stem 1 1/8 x 140 x 5 deg
Thompson Stem 1 1/8 x 140 x 5 deg 
Control Stem Quill 1" x 150 x 0 deg
Control Tech Bar ends - well used, silver
Bontrager Bar Ends black
Avid FR-5 Levers
LX M569 3x8 Shifter pod
XT M750 3x9 Shifter pod
BB - M952 112.5 
Ritchey Logic 1" Threaded Headset 
On One Mary Bar
21" 1991 Diamondback Axis Frame, Fork, Stem, BB, Seatpost, XT Front Der. 23 1/2 TT, True Temper Cro-Mo, Good shape a few scratches.

Want: 
27.2 x 400mm Syncros or Control Tech Seatpost
Altek V-brakes
Bontrager Race square decals
Avid BB-7 Front Disc brake
Front disc wheel


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

mrjustin007

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Need Road Parts*

Have:
1" threadless King, silver
Avid Tri-Align canti brakeset (1 bikes worth) silver
Shimano XT canti brakeset (1 bikes worth) M737
Rock Shox RS-1, 1" threaded 5 3/4" steerer
Rock Shox Judy XC, 1 1/8" alloy steerer a hair under 7", black repaint

Want:
Used Campagnolo 10 Road parts
Rear wheel
Ergo levers
R derailleur

PM me


----------



## seven-22 (Mar 1, 2007)

Have:
Paul rear derailleur, blue
Avid arch supreme brakes
Avid ultimate levers
Hershey Racing crankset


Want:
Sweet wings cranks


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

seven-22 said:


> Have:
> Paul rear derailleur, blue
> Avid arch supreme brakes
> Avid ultimate levers
> ...


Here is one on Ebay, they want $750 for it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Components-Derailleur-/160499723000?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item255e876af8


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

WANT:
I've just come into a 2002 Z1 FR with the QR20 Plus system. Seems like it would be a killer fork but it's missing the bolts and bottom clamps. Already called Marzocchi and they have no (obsolete according to them) stock left. Anyone?

TRADE:
$$$
anything on www.laekhouse.com/blog
random bits and parts but mostly road oriented these days...

HALP


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*AC Crown for Manitou 3-4 NOS for Judy*

*HAVE*:




_*230 mm uncut steel steerer NEW AC CNC crown for Manitou 3 - 4 series*_
*NEED*:

Same but for RockShox Judy 1995-1996
OR
Same but in blue (so for manitou 4)

NOS also of course....


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have: Union rear drum brake.
Araya 7x wheels
Want : TA Specialties Triple cranks.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

HAVE:

'94? Bontrager Race Lite frame and fork. Color is dark purple metalic. Paint is pretty beat lots of scratches and scuffs. Only actual damage is a small dent in the non drive side seat stay. All the important small parts are there: anti chain suck device, brake posts, f der roller and seat clamp. Fork is 1" threadless. Measurements are seat tube: 17" center to center and 19 center to top. Top tube is 22.5 center to center and about 23" virtual. If it wasn't too small i'd be keeping it but... Also have Bontrager/Titec titanium bar and seat that I might include for the right deal as well as a repro decal set that I ordered (square cut gray and white) with plans of repainting the frame.

WANT:

Bontrager Race Lite or OR frame AND FORK. (Privateers need not apply) Similar condition but next larger size.

Fat Yo Eddy frame AND FORK size ML or L similar condition.

Goat or Mantis frame 19" or ? Basically looking for something cool, "large" and steel pre 
~'93. Prefer classic "race" geometry. Lets see what ya got. Lawwill Pro Cruiser, Curtlo, Land Shark...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> IDLY DESIRE:
> 
> SRP Ti rear axle (10x1) for XT/XTR hub
> Ti cassette hub body mounting bolt
> ...


I have a NOS perforated Ti I don't need. Don't see anything in your (old) list I really need. I'm looking for some cranks for my DK. Do you have an updated list?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd really like that saddle, What kind of cranks are you looking for?

If you want other saddles I have some pristine Flites as well--one yellow/black harlequin, one black.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Something that suits the lineage of the frame. Used but still in good nick RF Turbines come to mind.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

DFA said:


> I have a NOS perforated Ti I don't need.


Thanks, but I doubt that I've got any cranks that you'd want. I also am not a fan of perforated saddles for MTB's.

I DO appreciate the heads up though.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a NOS GC and need another unless I get a really big unicycle. Nah. I would also be happy with two lightly used ones. Long shot I know, but if you see one around or for sale, can you give me a heads up?

Lots to trade.


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Have: 21" 1991 Alpinestars Cro-mega frame/fork
Want: Something around 19"


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> I have a NOS GC and need another unless I get a really big unicycle. Nah. I would also be happy with two lightly used ones. Long shot I know, but if you see one around or for sale, can you give me a heads up?


I've got a single grey kevlar bead GC in VGC (9/10), but I see that yours is black.

Maybe it's interesting to you? /shrug


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Anyone got a threadless steel or ti stem in 130-140mm reach and 20 degree rise? (1-1/8" or 1", 25.4mm clamp.) I want to get rid of some spacers.

I've got a threadless 135mm 10 degree rise 1-1/8" Ibis ti satin finish stem to trade for the right stem. Excellent condition, some minor decal scuffs and a _tiny_ scratch.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Have to trade a NOS take-off Bontrager Ti (Velo) for Excellent condition genuine Flite


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jak0zilla said:


> I've got a single grey kevlar bead GC in VGC (9/10), but I see that yours is black.
> 
> Maybe it's interesting to you? /shrug


Might be interesting to me if g.o.b. isn't into it....I have a NOS match in gray.

I've got stuff to trade too. Whatdoya need?


----------



## tam high 74 (Dec 9, 2010)

need rigid fork for 91 salsa ala carte. rs-1 has su*ked for the last 20 years.
-tom


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tam high 74 said:


> need rigid fork for 91 salsa ala carte. rs-1 has su*ked for the last 20 years.
> -tom


Bonus points for getting 20 years out of an RS-1.

What do you have to trade (since this isn't a 'wanted' thread)?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, I'll trade you a fork for WTB rollercams.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll trade 2


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

d'oh. haha, H!


----------



## tam high 74 (Dec 9, 2010)

kinda lookin for a ross original. that way we have balance in the universe...
opps gotta go mop up more fork oil.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

Have a 2009 OnOne Summer season frame
Color: raw
Size: 18"

Want
Giant STP frame, size large
NS Bikes Surge 2 frame
OnOne inbred 456 frame.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Tim Mailloux said:


> Have a 2009 OnOne Summer season frame
> Color: raw
> Size: 18"
> 
> ...


Are those from the 1992 model year?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

tam high 74 said:


> kinda lookin for a ross original. that way we have balance in the universe...
> opps gotta go mop up more fork oil.


pics of your bike please


----------



## tam high 74 (Dec 9, 2010)

salsa sm805
think i have photo attached...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tam high 74 said:


> salsa sm805
> think i have photo attached...


Thats a Mag20/Mag21, not an RS-1. Those forks can still be rebuilt to be a pretty decent performing fork...though a proper Bontrager fork is a good match on a Salsa. 
Finding a period Salsa built fork might be a bit more difficult to track down.


----------



## tam high 74 (Dec 9, 2010)

kewl. thanks for the info.
-tom


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I know where there is a really nice Fat City Wicked unicrown right now, but the steerer is probably way too short for your frame.

Maybe Soulcraft would build you something?

Good luck!


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Want: 
- 26.8 Deore XT seatpost (NOS or VGC)
- Rear Cook Bros Racing wheel skewer, black
- Black Ringle TiStix or CamTwist (holey) wheel skewers (front and back)

Have: 
- 90mm and 120mm Kore Elite stems
- NOS Ritchey Vector saddle
- NOS Panaracer Dart 2.1 tire (skinwall)
- New Salsa wheel skewers (red)
- New 31.8 Salsa seat clamp (black)
- NOS IRC rustwall tires
- Original Deore XT wheel skewers
- Like-new Deore XT U-brake
- UN91 bottom bracket
- More stuff that I need to find

Edit: Found a 1 1/4" FTW stem, so no longer need the ATAC.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Needed:
- wide (24" or wider) mid-'80s handlebar, black, and in good condition; prefer Cook or Salsa, Fat City would work

Have:
- a bunch of vintage and new stuff, tell me what you're looking for and I'll see what I have


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Need: Manitou 4 suspension fork with 1-1/8" x 182mm threadless steer tube, can get by as short as 174mm on the steer tube but that limits the stems I could use on it.

Have to Trade: L.O.T.S


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

as long as we're being vague..

have: a buncha vrc bikes/stuff

wanted: early retrotec


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

So, uh, is it ok to offer VRC stuff in trade for new(er) road stuff? Or new 650b stuff? I've got a bunch of later VRC stuff, early to mid 90s that I want to clear out. Motivation is three fold 1) mostly, but not completely lost interest in older stuff, 2) want the space in my basement and 3) need some cruiser and road stuff.

So...

Need:

Good cruiser fork along the lines of the Tange TX BMX fork. 26" wheel obviously.
7700 series Dura Ace stuff - cranks etc.
complete nicer 650B disc wheels.

Have:

Manitou 4 with Wings damper and 200mm long 1" steerer
Mag21 LT(?) with 247mm long 1" steerer
SID/Judy frankenfork with 170mm 1" threaded steerer
SID/Judy frankenfork with canti stop bridge and 235mm 1" steerer, though it may stay with my Yo Eddy.

and a bunch of nice Sachs and Shimano shifters and derailleurs that I'll snap pictures of later this week.
and some TNT hubs and a few 180mm cranksets (raceface, topline)


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone have an extra aluminum stem "cap" for a Salsa 1" cromoly quill stem? (Nitto and some older Specialized and Ritchey caps also fit.) Black would be best, but anything would do.

I'm sure I can find something to swap for it if so.


----------



## 1978 (Sep 23, 2010)

HAVE:

Bontrager Race Lite frame 1996 in orange - size M
Bontrager Privateer Comp frame 1997 in green - size M
AC/XTR M952 Chainset - as new Black AC arms with NOS M952 XTR spider and rings
2 no. Continental Premolar II tyres NOS
Grove Innovations Hothead Bar/Stem combo for 1" 1/4 (needs respray but structurally prefect)
Syncros forged driveside crankarm inc. spider part (polished)





WANT:

Similar frames (OR/Racelite/Race/Privateer comp) other manufacturers considered, but in size L
Bontrager Saddle (Ideally Ti)
Control tech quill stem, no longer than 110mm and with rise, black 1"


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Seatpost swap*

I have (2) Shimano XTR SP-M910 seatposts in 27.2mm diameter, I need one in 26.8
I have an NOS Suntour XC Pro (SP-XC900) seatpost in 26.8mm diameter. I need one in 27.2mm diameter.

Also looking to trade for a complete set of XC Pro CT-XP01 cantilever brake (super low profile, silver) brakes. I have NOS Pederson self energizing brakes, SRP "the brake" set, a single NOS TNT cantilever brake in green, NOS Paul crosstops, etc.

I also have stems, bottom brackets, cranks, chainrings, saddles, brakes, brake levers, tires, rims (new and in great shape) etc. for trade as well


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

I have what I believe is a 1992 GT Karakoram in the "Tequila Sunrise" paint scheme. It is a 20" frame, flip-flop stem, and has an XT/DX mix groupo with GT branded handlebars and seatpost. Bike is all original as far as I can tell save for the seat, and the seat binder QR has been replaced with a bolt.

I picked this up hoping to make it work, but the 20" frame is just too large for me.

Ideally would love to trade this 20" frame for a smaller Karakoram frame (18"). Ideally in the same paint scheme, but could be flexible on that...

However, I am open to a swap of any kind to put me into a properly sized frame/bike of similar quality-- and steel only.

Will trade the frame/fork/flip-flop, whole bike, or...?

The bike was an AZ bike that has been hanging on a hook for years- paint is in phenomenal shape, and the stickers are in good to great shape. Some of the "all terra" and "groove tube" stickers have some scratches.

Here is a quick pic. I can provide more detailed/closer pics to interested parties. 
k h i l g e r t at usa.net


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cyberbackpacker said:


> I have what I believe is a 1992 GT Karakoram in the "Tequila Sunrise" paint scheme. It is a 20" frame, flip-flop stem, and has an XT/DX mix groupo with GT branded handlebars and seatpost. Bike is all original as far as I can tell save for the seat, and the seat binder QR has been replaced with a bolt.
> 
> I picked this up hoping to make it work, but the 20" frame is just too large for me.
> 
> ...


Aw, you run your seat the same way I do!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

cyberbackpacker said:


> The bike was an AZ bike that has been hanging on a hook for years- paint is in phenomenal shape, and the stickers are in good to great shape. Some of the "all terra" and "groove tube" stickers have some scratches.


Isn't that the bike that had the balled up rear derailleur that looked nasty? If so I hope the rear hanger can be replaced.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Cooks cranks*

Have: a black Cooks drive side arm and spider or a red non drive side both 176mm.
Need: one of the two to match.

Or should I strip/polish them?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Judy SL crown/steerer*

Need:

Judy SL crown/steerer, 7 3/4" min. length

Have:

Judy SL crown/steerer, 7 1/8"

Judy XC crown/steerer, 9", with Ti crown bolts


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> Have: a black Cooks drive side arm and spider or a red non drive side both 176mm.
> Need: one of the two to match.
> 
> Or should I strip/polish them?


I would polish them. They would look like new. I have a red pair and a black pair of the older Cook cranks. the red pair is faded and I think I'll polish them.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Need: Yeti Accutrax 1" fork minimum 6" steerer. Cosmetic condition and color not as important as fit, but the nicer the better and would prefer purple or black.

Have: Accutrax 1" x 5-3/4" Looks to be a transitional fork? with the Yeti legs but the laser cut drops and the Accutrax decals. It is new never used. Was partly assembled on a bike but never used. Some minor shelfwear.

1994 Bontrager Race Lite frame and/or fork. Descripion in previous post above.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*WTB cable hangers*

Have two WTB cable hangers, one only of your choice. Trade for a decent drop bar stem or a set of thumby mounts. Look to be NOS but not positive.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

proto2000 said:


> Have two WTB cable hangers, one only of your choice. Trade for a decent drop bar stem or a set of thumby mounts. Look to be NOS but not positive.


I'll offer 2 up for the same trade


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I showed mine so now show us yours!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been looking for one of those! Are either 1"?

I have a drop-able double bolt Nitto, and some other stuff that might be of interest. I'll try to snap some pics tomorrow.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Both are 1". I have bars, brake levers and several manufactures shifters.


----------



## ephsea (Feb 22, 2010)

Have:
NOS Suntour XC Pro rear hub 130mm regular NOT microdrive no box minor shopwear w/skewer
1 pair NOS XC Pro skewers, front and rear rubber not cracked
1 bike's worth Dia Compe 980's used VGC straddles and hangers
1 pair used Dia Compe ss-5's good condition
NOS/NIB XT M-730 front hub 36h w/ skewer 
NOS Tioga titanium cassette 12-32 248 grams w/blue ano spacers
NOS/shopwear Grease Goose adapter

Need:
Suntour Microdrive 32t chainring, 94mm bcd, NOS or VGC
Suntour Microdrive 56mm bcd chainring
Non-drive side reverse threaded BB lockring (will a fixed gear lockring work here?)
Any sub-180 gram alloy flatbar in silver 9 degree bend only (3 or 5 need not apply)
Specialized chainrings (flag emblem era) 5 bolt 110 bcd 28-46t
Any good 94/58mm bcd chainrings 
Thompson 26.8 x 410 post
XTR short or super short cage rapid rise rear derailleur in good functional cond.
1" threaded 10d. rise 110mm extension two bolt clamp stem


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Have Lawwill ProCruiser stem used but pretty dang hard to come by. Trade for Cook Bros BMX items or other 70's BMX goodness.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Have: MRC ti seatpost 26.8 
1" brazed fork (threaded and unpainted) purchased from Keith Bontrager
36h DuraAce 7700 hubs

Want: 8 speed suntour command shifters,


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

I have those Suntour's you're looking for....


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

babbalanja said:


> Have: 1" brazed fork (threaded and unpainted) purchased from Keith Bontrager


interested in your fork - PM sent


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

*Have:*
Salsa Alacarte 39cm (15.35 in.)
Petaluma built - SN: SM2085 (1996-97?) 
Columbus tubeset
Bontrager-style down tube gusset
Reinforcement ring on bottom of head tube
"Standard" cable routing (was optional at this time)
1" head tube (3.5 inches length)
27.2mm seatpost size
30mm seat clamp size (None included.)
135mm rear spacing
Ritchey dropouts 
2-h2o bottle, fender, & Hite Rite braze-ons (brake hanger included.)

39cm/15.35 inch Seat Tube BB to top of Top Tube
42cm/16.5 inch Center of BB to top of Seat Tube
53.5cm/21 inch "virtual" Top Tube

Red original powdercoat. Has minor nicks and scratches and the standard cable rub, and the some of the decals are not in great shape (some are though.) Seems to have spent its life in a dry climate.

As per the 1995 catalog "the top tube is raised a bit for optimum suspension geometry."

*Want:*
I'd like to trade this for a 17 or 18 inch steel (or Ti) frame. This is just a bit too small for me, and my wife and daughter have no interest in it. I keep trying to imagine myself on it with a layback seatpost and a 150mm stem ... but I don't think that's the way to go. I ride a size medium Bontrager frame, so something around that size would be great. I really need another 1" or 1.5" of top tube to fit properly. (22.5")

Ritchey? Fillet'ed Fisher? Fat Chance? Ibis? Kona? Brodie? Rocky Mountain? The next larger size Salsa? Etc, etc. Whatcha got?

I'd consider a similarly sized cyclocross frame as well, or if you've got something modern and you really want the Salsa please feel free to make an offer. I'm not interested in anything of aluminum or carpet fiber. Rough paint is fine, but nothing that needs torch-time or bondo please.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

May not be the most ideal place for this, but I have a 26.0 Paul Thumbie Right/Rear only, and would love to swap it for a 22.2 ... Hardware only, no shifter.

If not, I guess I could just rock a soda can adapter.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Need: M900 XTR 28.6mm down pull front derailleur

Have: the same in 31.8mm to trade or many other XT and XTR componenets.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Want: 1" Threadless rigid fork (For my 93 Rockhopper).

Have: Old wheels.


----------



## menusk (Jun 27, 2009)

have shimano xtr m950. 90's crankset and bottom bracket. 

need

sram x9 9 speed rear derailleur or sram x9 front derailleur bottom clamp bottom pull.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have:

2 sets NOS Control Tech V brakes - black
1 NOS Avid Tri Align III V brake - clear
NOS Bontrager Ti saddle
NOS XTR e-type fr. der
2 sets NOS Avid Tri Align II cantis - blue + 3DV
NOS XT 6sp thumbshifter - no clamp

Might be convinced to part with if something interesting came along:

IRD TL5 fork



Want:

Marzocchi SC Shiver
XT M737 34.9
XT beartap pedals
DeKerf tuning fork


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Have: WTB RM-2 26

Want: Specialized RM-2 25.4

Or

Ibis RM-3


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a rare Turquoise Chris King tapered headset (1.125x1.5) and matching bottom bracket (Shimano fitment only), that is/was only part of the limited 25th Anniversary 575, 1 of 250 in the world.

My new crankset utilizes a GXP bottom bracket (Truvativ XO), so I won't be able to use the King. Instead of selling them at this point, I will offer them as a trade only. They have been mounted on my bike, and have a total of 37 miles on them. Absolutely no marks on the headset, and very faint marks on the bottom bracket from the installation tool.

I'm looking for a Chris King tapered headset in Mango, and a matching GXP Mango bottom bracket.

Thanks much!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nixgame22 said:


> I have a rare Turquoise Chris King tapered headset (1.125x1.5) and matching bottom bracket (Shimano fitment only), that is/was only part of the limited 25th Anniversary 575, 1 of 250 in the world.
> 
> My new crankset utilizes a GXP bottom bracket (Truvativ XO), so I won't be able to use the King. Instead of selling them at this point, I will offer them as a trade only. They have been mounted on my bike, and have a total of 37 miles on them. Absolutely no marks on the headset, and very faint marks on the bottom bracket from the installation tool.
> 
> ...


Neat stuff...but none of that is vintage. Doesn't apply to this forum.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Neat stuff...but none of that is vintage. Doesn't apply to this forum.


You're absolutely correct. I just searched for a thread created for trading parts, and this came up. I didn't check which sub-forum it belonged to before I posted. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## amandar (Nov 14, 2009)

Have: 1997 stock large (17") bontrager privateer in decent shape (far from perfect but not a rusty pos) Want: medium (15") bontrager privateer

Will trade just the frame or the whole bike. 
New England/ NY local trade would be awesome.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

have: 
bullseye cranks and hubs
syncros cranks and stems
m952 cranks
bontrager forks
ibis and salsa stems
phil wood art deco front hub(whens the last time you saw one of these?)
phil wood chp pedals
and boxes full of other stuff. whatcha lookin for?

want:
brazed ritchey bullmoose


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Want: Bontrager Comp Fork, Threaded Steer 7 5/8 long.

Have Bontrgaer Race Fork W/Slotted Drops


----------



## surfoverhill (Feb 8, 2008)

Want: WTB Rollercam
Have: 19" breezer lightening 1992 very nice condition


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

surfoverhill said:


> Want: WTB Rollercam
> Have: 19" breezer lightening 1992 very nice condition


You might have to bring more to the table than that. The people with WTB Roller cams seem to hold on really tight.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

A wise mod would lock one or the other of the two trade threads so only one is kept current ...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Need:

*EDIT:* no need nada.... 

Have:

XT Crankset M735
*EDIT:* XTR M900 - AC hubs / Mavic 230 SBP silver wheel combo (great shape)
Syncros stem (purty)
Flite saddle (no cuts or peeling)
26.8 Control tech post (less decals, no scratches)


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Have - XTR M900 brake pads. NOS in the box

Want - ? Not sure what the trade value is


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Have:

Judy SL Crown/Steerer 1 1/8 x 7", Ti bolts 
Judy XC Crown/Steerer 1 1/8 x 9", Ti bolts 



Need:

WTB Rocket V Ti saddle
XTR V-brake for 1 wheel
Ti handlebar
A few other items, let me know what you have to trade


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

surfoverhill said:


> Want: WTB Rollercam
> Have: 19" breezer lightening 1992 very nice condition


Good luck!


----------



## surfoverhill (Feb 8, 2008)

surfoverhill said:


> Want: WTB Rollercam
> Have: 19" breezer lightening 1992 very nice condition


How about TWO breezer lightnings in very nice condition?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

surfoverhill said:


> How about TWO breezer lightenings in very nice condition?


Ingrid.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

* lightning

may make those searches a little easier.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking for a 1997 Kona Lava Dome frame, 18"
Would like to trade, unfortunately have been out of mountain biking for 14 yrs and 
got rid of everything. Do have some motorcycle stuff if interested.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Have- 1957 Ford F100 stepside. 

Want- Toyota Tacoma, king cab, or or and older, fine condition 'Yota 4X4.

Yeah, I know, not even close to MTB related, but hey, the vintage Ford truck selling market sucks right now, I'm bored with it, could use something more lifestyle functional (I made my Ford "too nice" to use as intended) and you never know!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Have- 1957 Ford F100 stepside.
> 
> Want- Toyota Tacoma, king cab, or or and older, fine condition 'Yota 4X4.
> 
> Yeah, I know, not even close to MTB related, but hey, the vintage Ford truck selling market sucks right now, I'm bored with it, could use something more lifestyle functional (I made my Ford "too nice" to use as intended) and you never know!


Have 67 c30 with 10ft flatbed and made in Idaho powerbars


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Have- 1957 Ford F100 stepside.
> 
> Want- Toyota Tacoma, king cab, or or and older, fine condition 'Yota 4X4.
> 
> Yeah, I know, not even close to MTB related, but hey, the vintage Ford truck selling market sucks right now, I'm bored with it, could use something more lifestyle functional (I made my Ford "too nice" to use as intended) and you never know!


I've got a bunch of ex GFs left overs: t shirts, underwear. 
Trade for bike stuff.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Have 67 c30 with 10ft flatbed and made in Idaho powerbars


Would those bars be in new, or used wrappers?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

colker1 said:


> underwear.


Anything, um, "interesting"? :winker:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Pm sent Colker


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I've got dog **** out in the yard that looks like
Mt. Rushmore. Can shellac and box up if anybody is interested?


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

I need (1) Yeti front derailleur pulley. That's it. Just the pulley. 

I have XT and DX thumbies, DX rapidfire, DC 987 brakes, XT and DX cantis, 1" quill Atac stems in a variety of lengths, Tioga TBone stem 1"x150....probably more. 

Email me if you want to swap


----------



## flobach (Oct 30, 2011)

Have:
Wheelset: '95 XTR with X517 rims (8speed 11-28 cassette)
Forks: '97 Marzocchi Z2 (needs repainting)
Cranks: '95 LX black

Want:
Forks: Marzocchi Bombers with disc brake mount


Any takers?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*missing left arm*

Have: Right side 172.5 Specialized "Flag" crank, cold forged (high end) version, in good shape

Looking for its left hand match......

This doesn't exactly fit the parameters of this thread, so delete if need be.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Have: Right side 172.5 Specialized "Flag" crank, cold forged (high end) version, in good shape
> 
> Looking for its left hand match......
> 
> This doesn't exactly fit the parameters of this thread, so delete if need be.


FB has plenty to trade for it! Just ask him for some roller cams!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Have- 1957 Ford F100 stepside.
> 
> Want- Toyota Tacoma, king cab, or or and older, fine condition 'Yota 4X4.
> 
> Yeah, I know, not even close to MTB related, but hey, the vintage Ford truck selling market sucks right now, I'm bored with it, could use something more lifestyle functional (I made my Ford "too nice" to use as intended) and you never know!


hmmm...my thread got "recycled" when it went off on a tangent about cars..Guess it's good to be the Mod.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Have: Right side 172.5 Specialized "Flag" crank, cold forged (high end) version, in good shape
> 
> Looking for its left hand match......
> 
> This doesn't exactly fit the parameters of this thread, so delete if need be.


I have two 175's, you walk with a limp don't you?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Have- 1957 Ford F100 stepside.


This forum loves those ugly old Ford trucks, have you tried there?

THE H.A.M.B. - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

. . . . . . .


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> FB has plenty to trade for it! Just ask him for some roller cams!


They are legal tender for all debts, public and private in this forum.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

C'mon guys, this is still a trade thread!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

while we're on the topic of parts in need of a match, I have a left, NOS M731 pedal.

Will trade for the right side in similar condition.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

*Cannondale OMEGA*

HAVE:
1991 Cannondale SM OMEGA frame/fork/mavic HS 19.5"
DX Thumbies (3 sets)
DX cranks (pretty nice)
DX front & rear ders

WANT:
Nice M732 / M735 XT Stuff (thumbies, brakes, brake levers, cranks, short cage rear)
Nice M900 XTR stuff (all stuff)
Vintage black handlebar (hyperlite, Salsa, Syncros)
Bullseye wheelset (black)
Salsa Moto Roller Stem (1")
Chris King 1" HS
XT/XTR 31.8 BP front der


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> while we're on the topic of parts in need of a match, I have a left, NOS M731 pedal.
> 
> Will trade for the right side in similar condition.


^^^^^^That was funny^^^^^^


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Have:
- front wheel w/ 3D Violet Ringle hub and Mavic rim

Want:
- blue Ringle hub (wheel or lone-hub is fine)
- red Chris King "classic" front hub (wheel or lone-hub is fine)


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Want:
> - red Chris King "classic" front hub (wheel or lone-hub is fine)


This guy?
Mtn Bike parts: Shimano LX deraileur, 8 spd thumb shifter, King Hub


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Have:*

Manitou 1 with 1 1/8" threaded steerer, new elastomers (excellent)
AC Cranks, silver, 110 bcd (very good)
New Easton Monkey Lite carbon handlebar, 25.4 (I know, not vintage)
NOS 1 1/4" Syncros Cattleprod quill stem
NOS Ritchey Vector Plus saddle
1 1/8" Chris King threadless headset (excellent)
Flite titanium saddle (good)
Silver M730 hubset (good)

*Want:*

1" AMP F2 or Mag 21 fork, 178mm threaded or 218mm threadless
1" silver Chris King headset to match above fork


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Nevermind, think I found what I need.


----------



## rockafella (Nov 17, 2009)

Have:

1. XTR front derailleur (gunmetal grey) 28.6 clamp
2. XT rear derailleur (90s era) ti hardware
3. Mavic x517 rear wheel with Bullseye Ultimate hub (citron, totally period correct)
4. Araya RM20 front wheel
5. LX v-brakes (90s era) with LX levers
6. Onza bar ends (ski/short)
7. Ritchey z-max tires, original skinwalls x2
8. White Industries cranks, the cheap ones

Want:
1. 1" Bontrager/Tange switchblade fork
2. 29er suspension fork, XC something decent

PM me for pics


----------

